#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-25
<morphis> popey: ping
<popey> sil2100 / didrocks I got the auto testing working in a VM last night btw
<popey> morphis, pong
<didrocks> popey: oh nice!
<morphis> popey: see private dialog
<sil2100> popey: oooo, how?
<popey> sil2100, rebooting :D
<sil2100> ...you're kidding ;)?
<popey> sadly not
<popey> more tests fail in a VM than on bare metal unfortunately
<popey> but at least it gives us more options for testing
<sil2100> Insaaane
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> I have been doing a bit of work to try and get some code to add text cursor tracking to compiz enhanced zoom integrated
<AlanBell> I did a bzr branch lp:compiz and added the code and pushed it to lp:~alanbell/compiz/texttracking
<AlanBell> I understand there is some packaging information at lp:~didrocks/compiz/ubuntu
<AlanBell> what I want to do is build a package of the code I have using the packaging from that other branch
<AlanBell> various people have been helping me to use bzr bd, but that builds the compiz code in the packaging branch, not the code I want it to build
<gord> AlanBell, i could tell you how i do it, but i'm pretty sure i am very very wrong ;) didrocks? ^
<didrocks> AlanBell: it's really easy with this kind of branch
<didrocks> AlanBell: but I would just urge you to wait for later today, as I'm pushing the new compiz
<didrocks> then, I'll show you how to do it like a breath :)
<AlanBell> woohoo
<nafcool> hey
<nafcool> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<nafcool> i hv installed the libunity-dev
<nafcool> and got unity.h
<nafcool> but when i try to compile a simple program using the header file
<nafcool>  it says glib.h not found
<nafcool>  plz. help
<gord> nafcool, sudo-apt-get build-dep libunity
<gord> nafcool, sudo-apt-get build-dep libunity9
<gord> even
<nafcool> gord: alright.......i'll install them, too
<gord> nafcool, no this is a different command, install installs packages, build-dep figures out what dependencies a package needs to build and installs those dependecies
<nafcool> gord: ah......ok :D
<nafcool> gord: ah.......i need to install 17.8 MB of required packages ;)
<nafcool> gord: thanx!
<nafcool> gord: again the sam eprob. :(
<nafcool> gord: In file included from unity.cpp:1:0:
<nafcool> /usr/include/unity/unity/unity.h:7:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<nafcool> compilation terminated.
<nafcool> I've installed the dependencies
<nafcool> and then also the source file isn't compiling
<nafcool> :(
<nafcool> plz. help
<sil2100> nafcool: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nafcool> sil2100: 12.04
<nafcool> sil2100: u want my app's source code?
<sil2100> nafcool: not sure what gone wrong with the dependencies here, but you can just try installing (or checking if it's installed) libglib2.0-dev
<sil2100> (if it's looking for glib.h and cannot find it)
<nafcool> sil2100: it is installed on my PC
<sil2100> nafcool: could you pastebin the code somewhere then?
<nafcool> sil2100: http://pastebin.com/gWmEyj3g
<sil2100> nafcool: how are you building it?
<nafcool> sil2100: using g++
<nafcool> sil2100: is there some problem?
<sil2100> nafcool: one moment, need to finish something
<nafcool> sil2100: np at all........i'll be waiting
<nafcool> till then :D
<mhr3> nafcool, you're not using proper cflags or ldflags
<sil2100> nafcool: you need to put the proper -I and -L -l flags there
<nafcool> mhr3: ah......what are those?
<sil2100> nafcool: best use pkg-config for that
<mhr3> nafcool, g++ ... `pkg-config --cflags --libs unity`
<sil2100> nafcool: it's as mhr3 says
<nafcool> ah....it worked
<nafcool> but::::::
<nafcool> unity.cpp:11:14: error: ‘gtk_main’ was not declared in this scope
<mhr3> add gtk+-3.0 after unity
<nafcool> okay
<mhr3> nafcool, also, it's much simpler to do this with python first :)
<nafcool> mhr3: I'm a C++ developer :(
<nafcool> mhr3: adding gtk isn't working :(
<nafcool> btw, I'm following : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758443
<mhr3> do you have gtk dev packages?
<mhr3> also you could just spin your own mainloop, no need for gtk
<nafcool> dunno :P
<mhr3> GMainLoop *ml = g_main_loop_new(NULL, FALSE); g_main_loop_run (ml);
<nafcool> i'm installing gtk+-3.0-dev
<mhr3> also, your main include is wrong, it should be just #include <unity.h>
<nafcool> oh
<nafcool> ok, i edited that
<nafcool> :D
<nafcool> cool, its done!!
<nafcool> mhr3: i got the executable.....what to do now?
<nafcool> btw, my code now looks like this:
<nafcool> #include <unity.h>
<nafcool> int main(int argc, char **argv)
<nafcool> {
<nafcool>     g_type_init();
<nafcool>     UnityLauncherEntry* xx = unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id("evolution.desktop");
<nafcool>     unity_launcher_entry_set_count(xx,12);
<nafcool>     unity_launcher_entry_set_count_visible(xx,TRUE);
<nafcool>     GMainLoop *ml = g_main_loop_new(NULL, FALSE);
<nafcool>     g_main_loop_run (ml);
<nafcool> return 0;
<nafcool> }
<nafcool> sil2100: ^^
<mhr3> run it? :)
<nafcool> mhr3: nothing's happening
<mhr3> do you have evolution in the launcher?
<mhr3> that's why
<nafcool> nope i don't have it
<nafcool> mhr3: it isn't working :(
<nafcool> mhr3: ah....actually i don't hv evolution
<nafcool> ah......if i want to set it to vlc.desktop.....will it
<nafcool> work?
<nafcool> mhr3: cool! its working!
<nafcool> mhr3: thanks a lot!
<nafcool> mhr3: now, if i want this to be included in my app, what all dependencies will i have?
<marco> Hi! Where is unity icon list actually stored?
<marco> I mean, when I add in icon to the dash, what actually (which file) is modified to persist it?
<scriptwarlock> good day anyone i have some cyber cafe concerns regarding how to limit customers from changing the unity panel app shortcut
<smoser> anyone have thoughts on this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/155833/how-can-i-make-the-launcher-disappear-after-notication ?
<ubot5> Announcement from my owner (jussi): #ubuntu-discuss can-voices
<jussi> sorry
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-26
<sil2100> didrocks: to build unity correctly, do I need to use the old toolchain?
<sil2100> On quantal that is
<didrocks> sil2100: which version of unity to you want to build?
<sil2100> didrocks: unity trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: well, just use the build-dep of the current unity package as it builds it :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, although I see the unity staging PPA fails building unity ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: does it?
<didrocks> sil2100: the precise one, corresponding to trunk?
<didrocks> the quantal one is me experimenting with the new compiz, not related
<sil2100> So trunk unity, for now, should build with the current compiz version on quantal? The old 0.9.7 one?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: where can I see a successfully built unity trunk based package on quantal?
<sil2100> Since my bzr bd fails building it on my quantal machine due to some gcc 4.7 related errors it seems
<seb128> sil2100, what errors? I think the quantal packages has some tricks, including turning off Werror
<sil2100> seb128: things like returning value instead of void, void value not ignored etc.
<sil2100> seb128: so maybe some tweaking is needed indeed - that's why I asked if there are some packages based on trunk that successfully build anywhere
<seb128> sil2100, likely on didrocks' disk, didn't you guys work on that in London?
 * AlanBell wants to know how to build compiz trunk as a package
<sil2100> seb128: on London we were knowledge sharing, SRU preparing, complication-resolving and taking care of compiz - I think I saw unity quantal building on his system, but I thought it was building out-of-the-box
<sil2100> So I'll just ping him about it
<seb128> sil2100, ok, wait for him to be back then
<didrocks> sil2100: as I told you in london, it's the one that are built on the precise pocket
<didrocks> I explained why IIRC :)
<AlanBell> didrocks: did you push the compiz stuff yesterday?
<didrocks> AlanBell: not yet, still an issue on unity on armel with it that I try to get it fixed beforehand
<AlanBell> ok, no problem
<sil2100> didrocks: but we want the new unity to build on quantal, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, with the new packaging I'll soon push as soon as I get the issue fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, if you look at the merge proposal, I juts acked and got merged on commit for dee that we want to backport as a SRU
<didrocks> python3 support
<sil2100> didrocks: will look at that
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, so I'll have to wait with trying to build unity trunk on quantal for the new compiz?
<sil2100> didrocks: what makes me wonder is that I thought we already merged in fixes for quantal build failures to unity
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll hopefully have an answer in 2 hours :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so I'll wait with this and take care of future SRU issues and bugtracking ;)
<didrocks> ok
<jhesketh_> Howdy. Just wondering if anybody could direct me to where settings are stored for unity. I'm aware of the gconf/compiz settings but are there other settings stored elsewhere. For example I'm after where the default locked app list is
<didrocks> AlanBell: ok, pushed now
<didrocks> AlanBell: so, for getting a compiz patch test package
<didrocks> AlanBell: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/compiz
<didrocks> cd compiz
<didrocks> bzr merge <your patch>
<didrocks> bzr bd
<didrocks> and that's it!
<didrocks> jhesketh_: it's using gsettings
<didrocks> jhesketh_: look at dconf-editor, /desktop/unity
<AlanBell> didrocks: cool, trying that now
<AlanBell> is there some other stuff to do to get it to sign with my GPG key rather than fail as it trys to sign with yours?
<didrocks> AlanBell: yeah, one sec
<didrocks> create a .devscripts file in your ~
<didrocks> DEBSIGN_ALWAYS_RESIGN=yes
<didrocks> DEBSIGN_KEYID=<yourkeyid>
<didrocks> kamstrup: no idea why the dee gir override file needs to be set for python3 in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py and not in a /usr/lib/python3.2/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py directory like for 2.7?
<sunshinehappy> how do I show all the windows in a workspace?
<bschaefer> sunshinehappy, super+w
<sunshinehappy> thank you!
<bschaefer> np!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-27
<bschaefer> thomi, you were right about that gdb crash
<bschaefer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1062024/
<bschaefer> causes it
<thomi> hah!
<bschaefer> I somehow ended up pinging you in this channel haha
<thomi> meh
<bschaefer> thomi, I was trying to figure out to prove that it was the problem...
<bschaefer> soo it's sigc++ fault
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> bschaefer: more likely it's the dodgy template code we grabbed off the Internet
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah
<thomi> bschaefer: can you update the bug report please?
<bschaefer> thomi, but you can't compile code with a lambda with sigc::slot<bool>  if it has a return
<bschaefer> thomi, yup!
<thomi> cheers
<thomi> maybe we'll get a template guru to tell us what we're doing wrong
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, templates are ... odd, my professor has always said java did generics better haha
<bschaefer> thomi, before I go, can you review this haha? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/opening-dash-in-scale-mode-SRU
<bschaefer> thomi, it was already accpetd in trunk
<thomi> sure
<bschaefer> awesome thanks. I can go to bed happy I got that gdb problem down to 1 file haha
<thomi> bschaefer: approved
<bschaefer> thomi, awesome thanks!
<bschaefer> im off now, have a good night
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> didrocks: since I will be essentially trying to release unity for quantal today, is there a possibility of 'freezing' trunk for today? By 'freezing' I mean disabling merging of new fixes
<didrocks> sil2100: well, that's the discussion I tried to had with popey last week
<didrocks> as you will define the process release, I understood that mmrazik and popey designed something without trunk freeze
<didrocks> so see with them
<didrocks> sil2100: also, what about the dee fix?
<seb128> didrocks, I guess sil2100 falled asleep ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'm under the same impression, asking and then sleeping :)
<sil2100> ! ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: almost done
<sil2100> (I have a broken compiz/unity now so I don't see all chat windows)
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, what is almost done? dee or unity? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I had dee in my mind, but actually I've been thinking - do we need to add python3 to the build deps now?
<didrocks> sil2100: not really, we just need to ship the additional gir file and we'll be fine
<didrocks> as automagic dep doesn't work anyway and not in the gir area itself
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, to make this work, I need to modify the original commit I cherry-picked and, so to say, 'hack it' a bit (in dee)
<sil2100> didrocks: should I do a quilt patch for that?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I'll be modifying a Makefile
<didrocks> sil2100: no, just fix it and propose it upstream
<didrocks> as par of upstream branch
<didrocks> then, cherry-pick your upstream commit into your packaging branch
<sil2100> didrocks: did you try running a built unity with the new compiz/nux from -proposed?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, as you can see in -proposed, there is a new unity rebuilt against those there :)
<sil2100> didrocks: and it works for you?
<didrocks> as it was compulsory because of the compiz ABI breaks
<didrocks> sil2100: define "works" :)
<sil2100> didrocks: does it run and look correctly ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> hm hm
<sil2100> I'll try installing that then too
<didrocks> what's your issue?
<sil2100> I built a new packages on my system basing on the -proposed nux etc. and even though unity works, everything (panel, dash, launcher) are completely transparent
<sil2100> This happens both on trunk of unity and the current version, after re-building
<sil2100> But maybe something's broken on my side when I'm building those locally
<sil2100> Yep, the packages from -proposed work normally
<sil2100> Shit
<didrocks> sil2100: I just tried another build, works wonderfully here :)
<sil2100> So I need to find out why it's broken on my system
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<sil2100> Yup, something's wrong with my system, uh
<didrocks> what was it?
<sil2100> Don't know yet, but even building the very same sources gathered from apt-get source results in a binary with all unity transparent - where the packages from -proposed work fine (very same sources)
<sil2100> So maybe I've got broken dependencies or something...
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. is there a way to enable -proposed for my local sil2100 PPA? For build-dependencies?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can have a ppa build-dep on another ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if it works on real archives. I think it won't
<sil2100> hm, dee is failing to build on quantal
<didrocks> sil2100: the dee fix seems to have made the test failing, can you look at it, please? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-dee/68/console
<sil2100> didrocks: it's not because of the fix
<sil2100> didrocks: it was failing before as well - it's a quantal problem
<sil2100> didrocks: I asked someone from my team to look into that
<didrocks> sil2100: nice, keep me in touch then :)
<didrocks> sil2100: the merge of the dee fix is blocked on that
<sil2100> didrocks: I know...
<sil2100> didrocks: I just want to prepare first everything related to unity, since A2 is tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it won't be in alpha2 :) but yeah, we should have releases of all the stack
<didrocks> lenses, nux, unity
<sil2100> didrocks: unity won't?
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> ...;)
<didrocks> well, alpha2 is tomorrow
<didrocks> meaning that we are testing the iso already
<didrocks> since Monday
<didrocks> we don't push the crack on tomorrow and declare the image alpha
<didrocks> it got certifications and tests
<sil2100> Ah, since we had like INTENSE testing plans for today - hehe, ok, thanks for clarification
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> We'll do those anyway!
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dee/+bug/1017277
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017277 in dee "dee doesnt compile with latest gobject-introspection" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<sil2100> mhr3: could you look into that?
<mhr3> y u break gobject-introspection gnome?
<sil2100> mhr3: ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/more-api-changes/+merge/112340
<mhr3> eeh
<mhr3> not that
<mhr3> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062498/
<sil2100> mhr3: checking that now
<sil2100> mhr3: it seems to work! Could you request a merge..?
<sil2100> mhr3: pretty please with cherries on top... :)
<sil2100> mhr3: if you're particulary busy, I can push the MRQ for you instead - if you don't mind ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, sorry, just got back from lunch
<mhr3> i'm on it
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks! Since this bit is blocking another merge that is needed for the dee SRU
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/quantal-compability/+merge/112358
<sil2100> mhr3: thank you!
<mhr3> you get the pleasure of approving it
<mhr3> fwiw i checked that it doesn't break precise
<sil2100> What the...
<sil2100> mhr3: you saw https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-dee/69/console ?
<sil2100> mhr3: I was actually building the dee package on my quantal machine and nothing like that popped up
<mhr3> weird, i was also running both make and make check and it passed
<mhr3> sil2100, i guess we use different flags in tests/
<mhr3> not sure why the build has yet different ones
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> mhr3: do you have a neat idea on how to fix this?
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/remove-thread-init/+merge/112368
<mhr3> oh, should have pushed it to the old branch
<mhr3> a sec
<sil2100> mhr3: does this deprecate the old one?
<mhr3> sil2100, pushed to the old one, nevermind this one
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks!
<sil2100> btw.
<sil2100> mhr3: about this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dee/hack_python3_overrides/+merge/112308
<sil2100> mhr3: didrocks asked me to push this upstream, since without it python3 overrides are not working at all
<sil2100> They won't be installed
<mhr3> sil2100, it's breaking build and not respecting prefix, we can't accept that
<sil2100> And the merged in previous commit that added python3 overrides in fact overwrites the 2.7, thus breaking everything ;/
<didrocks> mhr3: can you get it fix the right way then?
<mhr3> let me ask gnome people
<sil2100> mhr3: we need to get this at least fixed somehow, since right now it just breaks python2.7 overrides
<mhr3> sil2100, if you want fast fix, revert the addition of the python3 branch
<sil2100> mhr3: well, we could do that, but the whole point of the dee SRU was to fix python3 - so hm, we'd just have to wait with the SRU until a proper fix is done
<sil2100> Or add the whole thing as a distro patch
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe just quilt the whole thing..?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, let's see what mhr3 can come with :)
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's an upstream issue in the end
<mhr3> didrocks, that's what we get after you push to our branch? :P
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, then we'll wait with the SRU
<didrocks> mhr3: completely, you ignored the MR for a month :p
<didrocks> mhr3: it's just that my local install of the dee override tricked me in my test I guess
<mhr3> didrocks, sil2100, it's it just me? doing "from gi.repository import ..." with python3 on P just gives me "No module gi.repository"
<mhr3> so why are we even trying to sru that thing?
<didrocks> mhr3: it's just you
<didrocks> ah on precise
 * didrocks doesn't have a precise box handy
<didrocks> waow, we shipped some python3 Quickly template, so I was expecting that gobject-introspection to be here at least
<didrocks> I never tested it myself
<didrocks> so I have we have the packages :)
<mhr3> also, all the other override files from upstream pygobject are only in python2.7 dir, so it wouldn't work either
<didrocks> mhr3: yep, I'll try to look at precise later on. Speaking about quantal/trunk now :)
<mhr3> didrocks, so try to import Gio on Q
<didrocks> mhr3: it works, i can totally tell you that
<didrocks> mhr3: this is what my lens is using :)
<didrocks> (on Q)
<mhr3> the question is if the overrides work
<didrocks> I didn't run into any issue for what I'm using
<mhr3> try DBusProxy
<didrocks> if there are other parts having issue, we ship the override for python3 as well
<didrocks> mhr3: what do you try to demonstrate here?
<mhr3>       proxy = Gio.DBusProxy.new_sync(...)
<mhr3>       result = proxy.MyMethod('(is)', 42, 'hello')
<mhr3> use some real service and see if this works
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I have enough to make the lens working and answering in python 3
<didrocks> apart from this lens
<mhr3> (taken from /usr/share/pyshared/gi/overrides/Gio.py)
<didrocks> for the rest, we should as well shipping the overriding files for them
<didrocks> but that doesn't mean that Dee hasn't a bug in not shipping python3 override file
<mhr3> didrocks, nonetheless upstream pygobject will surely need to solve this as well :)
<didrocks> mhr3: indeed
<mhr3> and clearly they're the experts for this
<didrocks> but still I don't see what's your point here and how it prevents solving it for Dee
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks for reminding me about errors.ubuntu.com : both top bugs are fixed in trunk, ready for a SRU.
<seb128> davidcalle, thanks! popey said they would SRU the fixes
<davidcalle> Great :)
<popey> nice one davidcalle
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-28
<stlsaint> Hello all,
<stlsaint> I am looking for the file that sets the default applications within unity bar
<stlsaint> File that i can set the default apps for a livecd and all users
<stlsaint> well alright
<stlsaint> am i able to ask on mailing list? Launchpad states one must be a team member to subscribe
<stlsaint> guess im in wrong channel
<sil2100> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if we did an unity video lens and scope SRU in the nearest time?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I would love that
<didrocks> sil2100: does it fix the top errors on errors.ubuntu.com?
<sil2100> Excellent, since David fixed the two top errors from that indeed
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ah great ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: is the merger using quantal also for the 5.0 branch of unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, see my email ;) I told precise
<didrocks> why?
<didrocks> it should at least
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/862/console <- we got this last night
<sil2100> didrocks: this looks identical to the things that we were getting on quantal before one of my fixes for 4.7
<sil2100> didrocks: yep, it's using quantal
<sil2100> didrocks: Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg [198 B]
<didrocks> I: extracting base tarball [/var/cache/pbuilder/quantal-amd64-base.tgz]
<didrocks> you're right
<didrocks> hum, looking in a minute
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the MR handy?
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-1016239-5.0/+merge/112345
<didrocks> got it meanwhile, but thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: that was stupid me
<sil2100> didrocks: yaaay, thanks \o/
<didrocks> yw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. since I think I forgot this one, but on the sprint you mentioned you have a tool for generating changelog entries automagically
<didrocks> sil2100: lp:unify
<sil2100> didrocks: is there some documentation on how to use unify?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, that's why I took time to explain the options the other day :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I was busy with the releases and other things... ;) Ok, I'll browse through what others wrote down
<didrocks> ok :)
<popey> didrocks, i think you mostly went through the source code you didnt show it running or how you invoke it
<didrocks> popey: yep, I couldn't run it otherwise it would have change status on bugs ;) I showed options on --help and which options to use for which case :)
<didrocks> so yeah, how to invoke it was covered I guess
<didrocks> but if you have any question, do not hesitate
<popey> perhaps some detail of how you actually run it?
<popey> as in, how didrocks runs it
<didrocks> popey: well, need more info, unify has 3 modes as I explained, sync bugs status
<didrocks> release for getting changelog
<didrocks> and creating the designify view we explored
<didrocks> so need to be more specific :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I was actually interested in the release part - with creating the changelog ;)
<didrocks> popey: also, remember that there is still the question of how you would like to handle the super task
<didrocks> as it's still heavily relying on "one unity super task"
<didrocks> sil2100: quite easy, see --help: unify -R unity
<didrocks> if you want to release the current version
<didrocks> and that the target dates for current version and next version suits the timing
<didrocks> if you want to release a particular milestone target:
<didrocks> unify -R unity -m <milestone_to_release> -n <next_milestone_to_report_all_unclosed_bugs>
<didrocks> beware that the changelog collects all components
<didrocks> so it assumes that you are releasing compiz/unity/nux/bamf/dee…
<didrocks> (all bugs attached with a unity master task in this milestone)
<didrocks> and it's doing stuff when you the command, so don't try if you are not sure of releasing :)
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> yw
<popey> nice one, thanks
<popey> next time, I'm video recording everything
<didrocks> heh ;)
<sil2100> That was what I proposed even ;)
<popey> :)
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> :wq
<seb128> sil2100, there is no exit there ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, popey: how is the unity SRU going? do you have an eta for upload?
<sil2100> didrocks: I noticed that for unity-lens-video you released the previous version 0.3.5-0ubuntu2 for quantal, and for precise-updates you created the 0.3.5-0ubuntu1.1 version instead
<seb128> sil2100, popey: if you have your candidate version in a ppa or something let me know, I'm interested in testing it ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, indeed
<sil2100> didrocks: so for the new SRU release of the lens, should I do the same? i.e. 0.3.5-0ubuntu1.2 for precise and 3 for quantal ;)?
<sil2100> seb128: from what I know, we prioritized unity 6.0.0 for quantal first, so we're in the middle of testing that
<sil2100> seb128: besides that, there will be an SRU for dee and unity-video lens/scope
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly!
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<seb128> sil2100, dee and the video lens,scope seem easy, would be good to start with those and get them uploaded today?
<sil2100> seb128: yep - not sure about dee, since the thing confuses be a bit (still waiting for didrocks to check the precise issue) - but unity lens/scope for today is a safe bet
<sil2100> seb128: I'm working on the lens now
<seb128> sil2100, excellent, thank you
<mhr3> it doesn't make much sense to sru dee if pygi with py3 doesn't work in P
<sil2100> mhr3: that needs to be checked
<mhr3> unless you SRU pygi as well :)
<sil2100> mhr3: don't push me... ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, you know it's the right thing to do ;)
<popey> mhr3, have you seen the size of sil2100's sword!? :S
<mhr3> uh oh, i forgot about that
<mhr3> sil2100, well, i guess it'd be fine if pygi waited :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> seb128: but we're also testing a pre-6.0.0 version of unity for quantal if you're interested
<seb128> sil2100, I'm still running precise (I'm on the LTS .1 team) but thanks
<popey> seb128, hey, there's this thing called dual-boot :p
<seb128> popey, dual boot is for wimps ;-)
<popey> haha
<sil2100> popey: I'd like to run precise now as well btw. ;)
<seb128> it's a pain to change between versions and installed software
<seb128> popey, I've a netbook I use for testing though, I might just run quantal on that one, that's a more practical solution than dual booting ;-)
<popey> yeah, I agree
<popey> I have two machines. there's no perfect solution really
<seb128> I do the multi machine thing
<seb128> I recommend having a cheap netbook for testing out of your main work station, makes testing easier without having to close everything and reboot
<seb128> you can even dual boot the test machine then :p
<sil2100> seb128: I've uploaded the lens and scope to my PPA for testing: ppa:sil2100/ppa
<sil2100> seb128: they didn't get built yet, but I suspect it to happen soon
<sil2100> seb128: the fixed bugs are noted in the respective changelogs
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK some nominations for me?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote/+bug/972304
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972304 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-video-remote crashed with GError in on_activate_uri(): Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/gvfs-open" (No such file or directory)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote/+bug/972304
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos/+bug/977158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 977158 in Unity Videos Lens "unity video lens always re-thumbnails" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> sil2100: done, why are there some upstream bugs where it's invalidated?
<sil2100> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> sil2100: on one bug, the upstream task is invalid
<sil2100> I'll fix that
<sil2100> seb128: me and popey are testing the lenses/scopes SRUs right now, but the bugs are prepared for SRUs already
<seb128> sil2100, great, I will test your ppa in a bit
<sil2100> seb128: same for packaging branches for precise-propose
<sil2100> seb128: remember to only pull those two packages from that PPA, since it's full of other packages too
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, don't worry about that ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: you want the precise packaging branches too?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-video-precise
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-precise
<sil2100> (if anything)
<sil2100> seb128: we can't reproduce the bugs, seem fixed - and no regressions visible, so it's green from our tests
<seb128> sil2100, same here
<seb128> sil2100, the depends change is obvious, the other changes look right and I see to regression
<seb128> go go go, upload ;-)
<sil2100> hmm... can I upload to precise-proposed at all? ;p
<seb128> sil2100, I don't think you can, I can sponsor you if you want ... let me check with didrocks first though in case he wanted to do it
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to do the video lens,scope sponsoring or should I do it? I'm still on precise and testing them so I can upload if you want
<seb128> didrocks, I will check the bugs, etc before uploading
<sil2100> Ah, sponsoring!
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> The only thing needed is switching from UNRELEASED to precise-proposed in the changelogs
<didrocks> seb128: upload them if you want
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have put on a google doc the tests results?
<seb128> didrocks, your call, I'm happy to do it if that helps but I don't want to steal stuff you planned to do either
<didrocks> seb128: well, if you checked the packaging and that they followed the merge process and so on, I'm fine :)
<didrocks> also ensure that we have a gdocs with the tests results
<didrocks> as it's mandatory to have something more formal than IRC
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm creating one now
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, seb128
<didrocks> but before uploading to -proposed
<didrocks> it needs to be available and tested on quantal as well
<didrocks> as we want the fixes first in the unstable version
<didrocks> I can sponsor those (as I'll try on quantal)
<sil2100> didrocks: the branches are prepared for quantal as well, I'll test it too
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we need to get that building and confirmed first :)
<didrocks> don't want to end up again in the case of FTBFS on quantal and blocked
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: I will look at the precise side and make sure everything is in order
<didrocks> great ;)
<seb128> then wait for the quantal feedback for upload
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> will do the same on quantal
<sil2100> didrocks: when you upload the quantal version, best use this branch: lp:~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/readd_missing_version <- since davidcalle didn't merge in the missing changelog entry yet
<popey> sil2100, I can test those on quantal too if needed..
<sil2100> popey: ok, check if you can
<didrocks> sil2100: this is your branch with the two fixes?
<davidcalle> sil2100, didrocks, merging it in a minute
<sil2100> didrocks: it's the trunk branch (which has the fix already) - I just added a missing changelog entry
<sil2100> But David will merge it in in a moment
<didrocks> oh right, this branch doesn't follow the regular packaging practice
<didrocks> it should be converted at some point
<didrocks> sil2100: interested in doing those for this release?
<davidcalle> Merged.
<didrocks> like, separate the packaging branch and upstream
<didrocks> using merge-upstream
<didrocks> and rolling tarballs
<didrocks> it can be a first easy release ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: but that would be for quantal, yes? Since precise needs to follow the old one still?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh yes, quantal only ;)
<didrocks> minimizing the diff for already released version
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll just finish this doc and I'll try doing that ;)
<didrocks> excellent :)
<sil2100> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1GcmU2lrprBlZvSnPj27RU8lx7pWmlVeMyrRuwfatgXY/edit# <- can something as simple as this be good?
<sil2100> davidcalle: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: but to do that, I'll have to create a new bzr repository with just the source, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly, and make the first import and I did last week :)
<didrocks> sil2100: precise "precise", but it seems perfect to me :)
<didrocks> sil2100: also, ensure that embeeded tests or things impacted are still running
<didrocks> unfortunatly the lens has no test :/
<sil2100> Sadly...
<davidcalle> Well, it has manual tests.
 * davidcalle has his tongue a bit in his cheek
<sil2100> didrocks: in the source tree, should I leave the bzr history from the previous branch?
<didrocks> sil2100: for your new one, you mean?
<didrocks> sil2100: then, trunk should really becomes trunk and not having any packaging in it
<didrocks> so bzr rm debian/
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, for the one I'll create
<sil2100> Ok, so leave the history, but remove packaging
<didrocks> yep
<popey> sil2100, your ppa doesn't seem to have quantal sources..
<popey> s/sources/packages/
<sil2100> popey: no, you can try using the precise ones though ;)
<popey> bah! I knew you'd say that :D
<didrocks> sil2100: doesn't work
<didrocks> sil2100: need to be built with the quantal toolchain
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> popey: so wait a bit
<popey> ok
<popey> ping me, box is setup ready
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, you can pocket copy from the launchpad ui
<seb128> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<didrocks> seb128: you can't do that in the same ppa for different releases
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, versions conflict
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> and yes it could have been handy for multiple reasons in the past :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I did the merge-upstream thing, but it removed everything from the debian/changelog that was before
<sil2100> In the 'ubuntu' repository
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so with the tag, everything was fine?
<didrocks> the upstream one which was missing?
<sil2100> Yes, I changed the 0.3.4-0ubuntu1 tag to upstream-0.3.4
<didrocks> sil2100: you can bzr revert debian/changelog
<didrocks> to get it
<didrocks> and add the new entry manually
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I see he has a conflict with debian/
<sil2100> Anyway, just to be sure I'm doing the right thing:
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it's normal you got one
<didrocks> sil2100: as you removed the debian/ directory upstream
<didrocks> hence the bzr revert
<sil2100> We want to release 0.3.5-0ubuntu3 for quantal
<didrocks> no
<sil2100> So, first what I need to do is to fetch a revision that is _before_ we released 0.3.5
<didrocks> you will do a new release
<sil2100> Ah, a new release? Completely?
<didrocks> yeah :)
<sil2100> New tarball?
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> Ok, this makes things much easier ;p
<didrocks> so 0.3.6
<sil2100> So the first thing I need to do is prepare the 0.3.6 tarball
<sil2100> didrocks: how to nicely create the new tarball? Since I see the previous one didn't have the po/ directory
<sil2100> didrocks: why was it only in distro?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's create on package build
<didrocks> as for the .mo files
<didrocks> that we expurge from the package
<sil2100> didrocks: so wait, I don't have to prepare the 0.3.6 tarball first..?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum? sure you do
<sil2100> didrocks: since for compiz you had to do make dist before doing any merge-upstream magic
<didrocks> it's better to get a tarball
<didrocks> that's nothing to do with having some po or not
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but should I include that in the new tarball? Since I'm just creating 0.3.6, I need to create the tarball by hand, right?
<sil2100> By taring and such
<didrocks> sil2100: if you have them generated, yeah, it's better :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok so I just do it and then you'll just tell me if it's good or bad
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: can you check?
<sil2100> http://ubuntuone.com/6uJF8oLJzKmLIXHWNjBzsU <- tarball
<didrocks> looking
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/trunk_PRE
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_PRE
<sil2100> brb in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't bump the version in setup.py
<didrocks> you need to do that
<didrocks> committing that to upstream trunk
<didrocks> writing "releasing version <>"
<didrocks> and tagging
<didrocks> then, report that in your packaging branch
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, will redo
<sil2100> didrocks: should I also add that PKG-INFO file to the tarball and trunk or not?
<didrocks> sil2100: not needed
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, created new branches with the same names
<sil2100> And tarball here: http://ubuntuone.com/6uJF8oLJzKmLIXHWNjBzsU
<sil2100> didrocks: could you re-check?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> let me run a test first ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good to me
<didrocks> looking at the branches now
<sil2100>  /me hopes he didn't screw up this time
<sil2100> Ouch, whitespace! Damn youu
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good for me ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: however, you could have looked at the lintian warnings :p
<didrocks> like no good revision, no up to date standards-version
<didrocks> i'll update that
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: can you post the release to the bamf page?
<sil2100> didrocks: what do you mean..?
<didrocks> sil2100: posting the tarball to launchpda?
<didrocks> launchpad
<sil2100> Ah, you mean, unity-lens?
<didrocks> unity-lens-video, right
<didrocks> sorry, got trapped into this bamf thing :)
<didrocks> hum, the rights on this project is screwed up
<didrocks> I can't even push to trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: will try - what are we doing with the scopes though..?
<didrocks> sil2100: ensure that tomorrow, davidcalle is taking your tarball and trunk please :)
<didrocks> sil2100: same fate :)
<didrocks> I'm sponsoring unity-lens-video to quantal now
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<didrocks> (did some quick testing here)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, hm, but I don't see a place where the unity-scope-video-remote tarball is published ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: same, we need to do some publishing
<sil2100> Ah, it's in the same place
<sil2100> Ok, I see it now
<didrocks> let's sort the tarball for tomorrow, just keep them
<sil2100> Ok, I'll create the tarball for that now too for tomorrow
<sil2100> And the branches
<sil2100> heh, this one is more tricky
<sil2100> didrocks: I also prepared branches for the scope...
<sil2100> http://ubuntuone.com/37ldvMpNknG1bTaUINn3km <- tarball here
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/scope_trunk_PRE
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/scope_ubuntu_PRE
<didrocks> sil2100: need to pops out, so will be a real checking tomorrow or later today
<sil2100> This one was more tricky, so it might be wrong
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Have fun ;)
<didrocks> thanks, you too
<popey> didrocks, do you know if unity looks in /usr/local/share/dbus-1/services/ as well as /usr/share/dbus-1/services/ for lenses on startup?
<popey> I have a lens in the /usr/local place but it doesnt seem to start :S
<didrocks> popey: this is dbus
<didrocks> popey: dbus is local at both places
<popey> oh, duh
<didrocks> however unity look for the .lens file only in /usr/share/ IIRC not in local
<didrocks> (same for .scope)
<API> hi, today I tried to compile unity
<API> it was a long time since the last time I tried
<API> I used this recipe:
<API> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<API> and I was able to compile it, but it crashes if I try to use it
<API> the only difference with respect that recipe is that in my system I have precise
<API> any idea?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-29
<didrocks> sil2100: unity-scope-video-remote uploaded, ensure that the trunk and tarballs are published please :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so the scope branches were fine?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I bumped the standards-version and Vcs-Bzr as for the other one though
<didrocks> so please look at the lintian warnings when building the package :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! ;)
<didrocks> yw, thanks to you
<sil2100> Ooops
<sil2100> I think I was in a hurry again, need to burn that down in my head...
<sil2100> didrocks: what about the dee update? Is pygi on 12.04 insufficient for the release to make sense?
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't had a hand over a precise machine yet, did you?
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, would you mind if we'd release nux 3.0 along with unity 6.0..?
<didrocks> sil2100: nope, but you need to update the packaging for nux 3.0
<didrocks> and merge the ABI branches that jay wants
<sil2100> didrocks: since Jay poked me yesterday about that, the ABI change is not big
<sil2100> didrocks: will do
<sil2100> didrocks: for safety I would target this release for next week though
<didrocks> sil2100: well, as quick as possible, doing a release shouldn't take long :)
<sil2100> didrocks: just out of curiosity (you probably told us that, but I forgot) - what's the difference between lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu and lp:ubuntu/unity ?
<sil2100> Since I see that those two are different
<didrocks> sil2100: now, all the ref are lp:ubuntu/<package>
<didrocks> for things that I've moved
<didrocks> looks at Vcs-Bzr to ensure you have the right target :)
<sil2100> So lp:ubuntu/unity is the 'right' one?
<sil2100> Ah, I see
<sil2100> But the way those are created is the same, right? They're done through merge-upstream and such?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's the same branch, just the newer location
<and471> hi I have an issue which is releated to indicators
<and471> basically I want to make an indicator which has a button within one of the menuitems
<and471> at the moment I am just using a Gtk.MenuBar, so I can test it out
<and471> the issue is that whilst I can see the button after packing it into the Gtk.MenuItem
<and471> I can't interact with it
<and471> (i.e. press it)
<and471> I have tried to link up the button-press-events but it isn't working
<and471> here is the code http://pastebin.com/Rbe6B3Wv
<and471> any help ?
<and471> I should say that by connecting to the button_press_event of the button, I can see that the event is passed along, but the button shows no sign of being pressed
<and471> (i.e. looking pressed in)
<didrocks> mhr3: hey, do you know when the branch for the music lens I did would be reviewed?
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: even though the video lens/scope for quantal is not yet released (since I'm waiting for David to show up and publish the new tarballs), what about the SRU version of those?
<sil2100> Is everything ready and ok for that?
<didrocks> for me, it's in quantal, so ok for the SRU :)
<didrocks> mhr3: is it on purpose that the gir files are not shipped by libunity?
<didrocks> mhr3: we usually ship them in the -dev package, but it's installed on make install
<didrocks> like for dee
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, sru got uploaded yesterday and is waiting for review: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=video
<mhr3> didrocks, as in not shipped in the tarball?
<didrocks> mhr3: no, I mean, not installed on make install
<didrocks> seb128: sweet!
<mhr3> didrocks, the gir is not installed? no way
<mhr3> lenses wouldn't work then :P
<didrocks> mhr3: it's not or I am dreaming :)
<sil2100> seb128: \o/ Thank you!
<didrocks> mhr3: well, the typelibs are
<mhr3> hmmm
<didrocks> mhr3: and vapi, this is what they are using, isn't it?
<didrocks> the gir is just to generate them
<mhr3> the vala ones are using vapi yea, python ones are using typelibs
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so no need for the .gir files :)
<mhr3> well...
<mhr3> i'd say it should be there
<seb128> sil2100, thank *you* for the work, I just tested and uploaded ;-)
<didrocks> but normally, we ship them in -dev, so that bindings depending on bindings can impotr them
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, it should, see ^
<mhr3> didrocks, exactly
<mhr3> didrocks, could you file a bug?
<didrocks> mhr3: I would even do better!
<didrocks> file a bug
<didrocks> and fix it :)
<mhr3> omg!
<mhr3> you're awesome!
<didrocks> crazy, isn't it? ;)
<mhr3> indeed
<tjaalton> hey, I've re-added compiz to bug 966744, I've had the same symptoms on two different laptops, and the same "recovery" method
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966744 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended (though the mouse still moves/changes cursor)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I tried on precise
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, there are overrides python3 support in it
<didrocks> mhr3: FYI ^
<didrocks> sil2100: so, the dee SRU is needed
<didrocks> can you do it now?
<mhr3> didrocks, hmmm
<mhr3> didrocks, aaaaah, there's an actual python3-gi package
<didrocks> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> i guess installing that would help :)
<didrocks> it can ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, but hm, how should I do the package now exactly? Do we need to build it twice again? If so, how do we force that?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh right, you didn't look into that?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'll do it for quantal
<didrocks> then, I'll backport it
<sil2100> didrocks: I looked into normal ways of doing it - I never did tricks like 'building package twice' in debian/rules ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you look if there is a bug about that in dee and if not, opening one?
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, bug for the missing overrides?
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: there is one:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dee/+bug/905085
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 905085 in dee "Please make PyGI overrides available to Python3" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: the test case is missing since we didn't manage to start testing the SRU package even
<didrocks> sil2100: well, the test case is quite easy
<didrocks> sil2100:  but for quantal, it seems that dee needs a new release
<didrocks> sil2100: you are taking care of that?
<didrocks> also, it seems that wrapping this into a package is failing on make install
<sil2100> hm, so, we need a new dee release for quantal as well?
<sil2100> Ok, hm, just tell me how to perform the double build for it to work for both python2 and python3 and I'll do the release ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, when we talk about an unity release, it's the whole stack
<didrocks> lenses, dee, bamf, libunity, compiz, unity, nux…
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'm adding an upstream fix as well so that it works
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm testing the new nux (3.0) and unity on my PPA right now
<didrocks> good
<sil2100> didrocks: so... when we'll be releasing unity 6.0, along with it we have to release bamf, dee, libunity, nux and compiz?
<sil2100> But actually compiz for quantal was released this week right..?
<didrocks> sil2100: the lenses as well
<didrocks> yeah, compiz can wait
<sil2100> Ok, so just everything besides compiz
 * sil2100 notes it down
<mhr3> lenses didn't change yet
<sil2100> mhr3: so only video lens, righ?
<sil2100> We'll have to rebuild them anyway
<mhr3> no you wont
<mhr3> libunity is abi stable
<sil2100> Because of the major version bump in unity, the assets changed place
<sil2100> They're in 6 now
<mhr3> oh, that needs fixing in the lenses then iirc
<didrocks> mhr3: well, the music lens is my branch is merged :p
<sil2100> So this needs a bump anyways :(
<mhr3> it's not read out from anywhere
<sil2100> mhr3: it's hard-coded?
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, is it?
<mhr3> sil2100, let me check but i think it is
<didrocks> mhr3: "if" ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/dee/ubuntu/revision/245
<didrocks> sil2100: so, that in quantal and the precise SRU
<sil2100> mhr3: since I know when I used the unity 6.0.0 test package I built, the lenses were missing graphics
<sil2100> Since I didn't rebuild them
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, the .lens files have the version hardcoded
<mhr3> but other than that a rebuild wouldn't be needed
<sil2100> mhr3: true
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, hacky!
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: only way to not move to cdbs and anyway, we don't want to build anything else for nothing :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: hi!
<sil2100> didrocks: I've been waiting for you... ;)
<davidcalle> hi sil2100
<sil2100> (that's never a good thing!)
<didrocks> you meant davidcalle
<sil2100> Ah, ouch, yes!
<sil2100> davidcalle: that was to you actually ^
<davidcalle> sil2100, :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: anyway, didrocks switched the video lens and scope branches to the new, 'cool' architecture - which means I had to release new tarballs for quantal
<sil2100> davidcalle: sould you upload those on the main project page?
<davidcalle> didrocks, thank you!
<sil2100> And, probably also, merge in the changes I made to lens and scope trunks? Since we're getting rid of the debian/ directory there
<didrocks> davidcalle: yw ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: I'll post the links in a moment
<sil2100> davidcalle: http://ubuntuone.com/6uJF8oLJzKmLIXHWNjBzsU <- lens new tarball
<sil2100> davidcalle: http://ubuntuone.com/37ldvMpNknG1bTaUINn3km <- scope new tarball
<davidcalle> sil2100, so the idea is to have a trunk and distro branches containing the packaging?
<sil2100> davidcalle: yes, trunk should have only sources, while a packaging branch has actually packaging + sources, created in a neat way
<sil2100> So, actually I would like you to merge in the changes from these branches:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/scope_trunk_PRE <- for the scope branch you have
<sil2100> And
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/trunk_PRE <- for the lens branch you have
<sil2100> Sorry for all the chaos in your project, but it's for unifications and future simplifications sake
<sil2100> So, what I would need:
<davidcalle> Good chaos actually.
<sil2100> 1) uploading new tarballs, I made them out of the debian-less trunks
<sil2100> 2) pulling those few changes from the *trunk* branches I made
<sil2100> This way will be safe, as didrocks already checked all these things I prepared yesterday
<davidcalle> Ok. What about the packaging branches, is there a naming convention, "unity-lens-videos/ubuntu" ?
<sil2100> davidcalle: I think they're available through lp:ubuntu/unity-lens-video etc.
<sil2100> didrocks: could you confirm that ^ ?
<davidcalle> sil2100, oh right. I'm asking in case I need to do a daily ppa for some tests. To know which packaging branch I should merge in the recipe.
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. for dee, should I use lp:ubuntu/dee or lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dee/ubuntu ?
<sil2100> didrocks: when should I use the first one and when the other? Since I see sometimes lp:ubuntu/* is not up-to-date
<sil2100> So confusing
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm pushing for every new project thoses to lp:ubuntu/</package>
<didrocks> for every new release
<didrocks> that's why I explained last week :)
<didrocks> so we are in the transition period
<didrocks> for now, use the branch I pointed
<didrocks> davidcalle: btw, it would be cool to have one project per source
<sil2100> didrocks: what about lenses? Since I'll need to mod them up a bit - should I use lp:ubuntu* or the old one?
<didrocks> so a unity-scope-remote
<didrocks> sil2100: start always from the old one
<didrocks> until it's transitionned
<didrocks> as told, Vcs-Bzr is the ref :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok. I'm creating it. I suppose I will need to change the watch file in the packaging branch too.
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> davidcalle: yep :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will you help davidcalle with all the transitioning now? ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, trunks are now trunk only.
<sil2100> davidcalle: yay \o/
<sil2100> davidcalle: did you also upload the tarballs?
<davidcalle> Yes
<davidcalle> 3.6 release for both
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Awesome
<davidcalle> didrocks, sil2100: https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-video-remote (trunk and latest tarball are in) Now, do I just need to change the upstream in https://launchpad.net/+ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: well, we can do it for next release, do not worry :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok then, thank you both for all the sanity :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: np ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, regarding lens/scopes we're all done, yes?
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean the video lens and scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, for this one, we are all done :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok... now regarding dee - is everything done here as well? I mean, the precise branch is precisely the same as the one you did, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum no?
<didrocks> you need two things
<didrocks> making the new dee release for quantal
<didrocks> with all the fixes for build and such
<didrocks> (new vala)
<didrocks> and just cherry-pick the override fix + packaging for precise
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok ok, hm, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-30
<Duka> #unity
<enik> Hi everyone. I'm looking how to have the program's menu shown directly in global menu, instead of its title bar. Any clues?
<c10ud> hello there, is there any simple way to test lp:compiz in precise?
<c10ud> smspillaz' experimental ppa doesn't seem to play nice
<oguz> hello
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-01
<mpereira_> i wrote a very simple indicator, compiled and ran it but it doesn't show up on the menu bar. i may be doing something stupid; can anyone point me to the right direction? https://gist.github.com/3026227
<david___> quick question... whats a good unity resource?  I know I can Google it, I am ust looking for recommendations, Thanks.
<popey> david___, resource for what?
<david___> I do alot with mono and I would like to integrate with it better but I only really see the C and python api's
<david___> I guess I would like to know if there is something for mono or just more generic that I can work with
<popey> hmm, not sure, probably best to drop by here during the UK/US daytime during the week really..
<popey> its pretty quiet during the weekends
<david___> thats cool. I will do that. thanks
<popey> np
<mpereira_> i wrote a very simple indicator, compiled and ran it but it doesn't show up on the menu bar. i may be doing something stupid; can anyone point me to the right direction? https://gist.github.com/3026227
<mhr3> Trevinho, ping?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-24
<mzanetti> lol... [Bug 1106951] Re: While playing SUpertuxkart, screen resolution low when notify osd appear
<ubot5> bug 1106951 in supertuxkart (Ubuntu) "While playing SUpertuxkart, screen resolution low when notify osd appear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1106951
<Saviq> interesting :)
<Hours> unity design is too crowded！！
<hyperair> what's crowded?
<hyperair> the mailing list?
<Hours> the bar
<hyperair> which bar?
<Hours> unity bar
<Hours> icon too big， too crowed!
<hyperair> there's a top bar
<hyperair> there's also a side bar
<hyperair> which bar?
<Hours> side bar
<seb128> you can set the icons size you want
<hyperair> (max is still 48 though)
<hyperair> er min
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: hey, any ETA to have the QA stack finally passing its tests?
<didrocks> failing since Thursday
<veebers> didrocks: Not at this stage, (I'm running the tests now). I believe fginther will look at it in his morning.
<veebers> didrocks: So hopefully not to far away at all
<didrocks> veebers: can we revert the code otherwise?
<veebers> I'll touch base with fginther in the morning and carry on if it's an issue.
<Saviq> mzanetti, have you a branch with the launcher perspective?
<didrocks> veebers: if a code regress the tests, it should be taken out if can't be fixed promptly :)
<veebers> didrocks: did a specific commit break it?
<didrocks> veebers: no idea, would have been easier if it was looked at on the first day it broke
<veebers> didrocks: understood
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-new-folding/
<mzanetti> Saviq: just pushed some bits  - pull again
<Hours> side bar icon space too small
<Saviq> mzanetti, fancy ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it is :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so would you agree with the taken approach?
<mzanetti> can it be that duckduckgo.com cannot handle the traffic ever since the world knows what google does with their search results?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd probably go for the shader approach (I'd consider it less of a hack ;)), but I don't have anything against the Rotations if they don't cause performance issues
<mzanetti> Saviq: they seem fine... its pretty fast on the GN
<mzanetti> Saviq: I had serious troubles when using the BrightnessContrast on the GN. hence the own shader for opacity+brighness
<mzanetti> but the rotations don't seem an issue at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's probably a given that it's slower than a shader
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it'd be a simple one, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence - *I* would probably go for that, but it's fine as is
<Saviq> we can always get to it if we find it problematic
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, visually there's some things slightly weird in the transitions, but it might actually be per-design, would have to look closely (and then it's not my job to see that ;))
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's looking great (didn't even know you were working on the whole "disappear completely" behaviour)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I have a feeling what you mean with the weirdness and I fear it is per design
<Saviq> mzanetti, is the ubuntu icon a new design?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I assume the fact that it's upside-down (again) is temporary?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right... thats just setting "inverted: true"
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: I tend to set that to fals while coding to reduce the level of operations in my mind
<Saviq> :)
<mzanetti> besides it keeps it tested
<Saviq> yup, sure
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll re-run unity test, since there seemed to be some problems with unity on otto during the last run
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, not sure what changed but unity matches the wrong .desktop for nautilus for me in saucy ... do you see that too?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and please paste some code / error logs
<nic-doffay> I've recently gotten the UbuntuTV branch which imports QtQuick 1.0 almost everywhere working off the shell/sidebar dir. I've replaced all the imports with QtQuick 2.0 but some reason on run it's still looking for QtQuick 1.0
<nic-doffay> Saviq, pretty simple error: ubuntutv/shell/sidebar/SidebarView.qml:1 module "QtQuick" version 1.0 is not installed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, are you sure you have the right import in SidebarView.qml?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it says, that on line 1 of SidebarView.qml you have a QtQuick 1.0 import...
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos is not in today, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, and MacSlow and mterry
<mzanetti> just wanted to ask him if he has an idea for snapping a flickable, given his work on LVWPH
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we need snapping in LVWPH, but yeah, he might have good insight after that work
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I replaced them all.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you commit and push somewhere?
<Saviq> vesar, you're on saucy still?
<Saviq> s/saucy/raring/
<Saviq> vesar, I'm afraid we require saucy now
<vesar> Saviq, that's it then:)
<Saviq> vesar, but you should be able to run on device fin
<Saviq> fine
<Saviq> from raring (with a saucy-flashed device)
<vesar> Saviq, ok I'll try that. But I think it's better for me to update anyway.
<Saviq> vesar, yeah, probably
<vesar> Saviq, are there any guides how to upgrade ?
<vesar> Saviq, I'm used to use SW updater but it doesn't suggest any saucy for me.
<Saviq> vesar, sec
<Saviq> vesar, `update-manager -d` from a terminal
<Saviq> vesar, or from alt+f2
 * Saviq forgot about alt+f2 for some time now... ctrl+alt+t is my alt+f2 now...
<vesar> Saviq, and that should give me option to upgrade to saucy? Currently it asks me to restart my computer to install the updates. I guess I do that now to get forward from that point.
<Saviq> vesar, yeah, I think you need that first
<nic-doffay> Saviq, made some headway. Getting a lot of errors from the QML scene though.
<nic-doffay> Assuming this hasn't been maintained for a while.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, of course it has not
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's been left alone for almost a year now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's never been ported to QtQuick 2.0 either
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/93264/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's not really a maintenance problem, but the fact that it's using a custom units system
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to replace it with the Ubuntu.Components approach
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so wherever you see "Units.tvPx()" - that needs to be "converted" into using units.gu()
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can I just get rid of fontUtils.js
<Saviq> nic-doffay, probably
<vesar> Saviq, ok upgrade started. Thanks!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and units.js, too
<Saviq> vesar, good luck! :)
 * Saviq just `adb shell`-ed straight into Ubuntu - yay for the flipped image :D
 * greyback moving to office, bbiab
<katie> mzanetti, hello :)
<mzanetti> hi katie :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the current state of the ubuntutv out of interesT?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's lying in a corner, sobbing softly
<nic-doffay> Saviq, and the future?
<nic-doffay> Will it still be sad and lonely?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, based on what we're doing now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the old project was based off of unity-2d
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we're in a whole new world now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the plans are to develop the tv though, right?
<nic-doffay> Somewhere along the line...
<nic-doffay> Not just use some components for Unity.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, tv marked proved difficult
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so for now the only thing we're planning for, AFAIK, is being able to connect your device to a TV via HDMI
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and get the Ubuntu TV experience
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k
<sil2100> didrocks: unity tests failed running because of extra python-secretstorage being installed - couldn't trace what pulls in this dep, but should I re-run tests with 'check with whole PPA'?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I would prefer we understand what's pulling it
<didrocks> sil2100: especially as it's in universe
<didrocks> sil2100: that's not anything that is in the QA stack?
<sil2100> didrocks: during this unity run only libunity, unity-lens-files and unity were being built, and none of those had this dep - I'll check QA and more inside
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, we'll make the iso uninstallable
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100:
<seb128>  o python-secretstorage: python-secretstorage python-secretstorage-doc
<seb128>    MIR: #1188935 (Fix Committed)
<seb128>    [Reverse-Depends: Rescued from python-secretstorage]
<seb128>    [Reverse-Recommends: python-keyring (MAIN)]
<seb128> bug #1188935
<ubot5> bug 1188935 in python-secretstorage (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-secretstorage" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188935
<didrocks> seb128: that doesn't explain why we have a new component pulling it
<seb128> didrocks, well, it's pulled in by python-keyring
<sil2100> Recommends? Let me see rdeps of python-keyring
<didrocks> seb128: right, we don't touch that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what should u2d.tr be replaced with?
<nic-doffay> eg text: u2d.tr("Movie info")
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, we do install python-keyring with the list of packages
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see it
<didrocks> sil2100: I think this was a transient state
<sil2100> didrocks: unity-scope-launchpad depends on that...
<didrocks> sil2100: we should maybe clean this list of this stack from all the stuff that are installed by default now, isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: since unity-scope-launchpad depends on python-launchpadlib and this depends on python-keyring
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i18n.tr
<Saviq> nic-doffay, again, from Ubuntu.Components
<mzanetti> Saviq: need you help
<mzanetti> Saviq: using a ListView instead of Flickable + Repeater + Column would solve all my snapping problems (and some more)
<Saviq> mzanetti, thought "need you help" was supposed to be a question ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> your... sorry
<Saviq> ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm removing all references to Unity2d, too.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: in any ways a ListView would be better... with one exception:
<mzanetti> Saviq: "In order to improve painting performance, items outside the visible area are not painted"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's also a lot of "Effects" imports going on. What should that be replaced with?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that makes them disappear too early :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, cacheBuffer and negative margins
<Saviq> mzanetti, see what Carousel did
<Saviq> s/did/does
<Saviq> and actually cacheBuffer is probably not needed with the margin
<mzanetti> Saviq: tried that... negative margins are a bitch
<mzanetti> but sure... I'll check teh carousel
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the only way, I'm afraid
<Saviq> mzanetti, both Carousel and gallery-app use that approach
<mzanetti> ah ok... I'm sure I can make it happen for the launcher too then
<mzanetti> thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, talk with gusch, btw - he knows all about that
<mzanetti> ack
<nic-doffay> Saviq,  managed to get rid of most of the errors. Not sure what to do about these however: https://pastebin.canonical.com/93267/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, are you trying to run the whole thing?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or did you replace stuff in VideoSidebar?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, player you don't need
<nic-doffay> Just the VideoSidebar Saviq
<nic-doffay> Can I remove all references to player?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not necessarily remove - if there's data coming from there (like .nfo)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to replace it with some static data
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure about the other two, you need to dig deeper what those mean
<sil2100> didrocks: besides that 'clean up' that we might need, I think using the 'use whole PPA' might be a good idea for now, until python-secretstorage gets into main
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, fine with me
<nic-doffay> Saviq, did QtQuick 1.0 have any variable called visibleArea?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 2.0 still does http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#visibleArea.heightRatio-prop
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the error says "you're trying to get .visibleArea of [undefined]", not "there's no .visibleArea on [some_defined_object]"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea what should be assigned to SidebarView.qml container var?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should load the VideoPreview.qml in Sidebar.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or just put it in a Flickable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and set container to that Flickable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02497.html
<nic-doffay> Saviq, at the moment I'm trying to run off VideoSidebar.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's not enough
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right, VideoPreview it is then.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, a SidebarView needs to be in a Flickable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just use Sidebar.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got it.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and make Loader load VideoSidebar.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but your biggest task on all this is to make sure design is consistent
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. go to the designers and show them the ValueSelector in the SDK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the email https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02497.html
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ask what should actually happen
<Saviq> nic-doffay, because it really feels like this should be the default behaviour in the SDK
<Saviq> guys, would be good to get https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.flipped-support/+merge/171061 in
<Saviq> so that when they flip the switch^Wimage, we're ready
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting what appears to get the last strange issue.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/93268/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, spacing is defined in SidebarView
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what did you replace Units.tvPx(33) with?
<nic-doffay> units.gu
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you import Ubuntu.Components?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and is the value in SidebarView.qml correct? what does onSpacingChanged: console.debug(spacing) say?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's correct.
<sil2100> didrocks, jibel: btw. guys, did something change in the way our otto autopilot environment is prepared?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you push the code somewhere?
<didrocks> sil2100: not that I know of, we just removed a bug where I forced the dist-upgrade
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah one sec.
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, would you mind if I altered the usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh script to add the ubuntu user to the 'autopilot' group before running the scripts? Or is there some better way of doing that besides modifying the target-override/ script?
<sil2100> didrocks: since python-autopilot gives access to /dev/uinput to the autopilot group, and from what I saw in the 'snapshot', we're not adding ubuntu to i
<sil2100> *it
<sil2100> So we get a permission denied on /dev/uinput access it seems
<didrocks> sil2100: the ubuntu user isn't logged in when installing the packages, shouldn't that add the user to the group?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, the /etc/groups file says this group is empty
<sil2100> *group
<sil2100> autopilot:x:124:
<didrocks> sil2100: the autopilot package adds the current user only, I guess?
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, probably
<nic-doffay> Saviq, lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntutv/Sidebar
<sil2100> No other choice of doing it more properly I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: I would say, in the autopilot branch, add the ubuntu user manually as part of the setup script
<didrocks> (the otto-setup.conf)
<sil2100> In lp:otto/autopilot ?
<sil2100> In hooks/setup ?
<sil2100> didrocks: assuming hooks/setup !
<didrocks> sil2100: no, in the autopilot test suite
<didrocks> sil2100: lp:~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity
<didrocks> so yeah lp:otto/autopilot
<didrocks> ah crap, otto-setup.conf is in otto
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> but we don't want to be autopilot specific
<didrocks> hum…
<sil2100> Yes, since I didn't see that in otto/autopilot
<didrocks> so you can start here an upstream job
<didrocks> upstart*
 * didrocks thinks…
<didrocks> yeah, should be the best way
<didrocks> so an upstart job
<didrocks> starting before lightdm
<didrocks> (look at the otto-setup.conf for the condition)
<didrocks> just adding the ubuntu user to the right group
<sil2100> So in target-override an upstart job
<sil2100> ACK!
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: yw, thanks for fixing it! :)
<Saviq> Cimi, here, btw
<Saviq> Cimi, 30° is what worked well with the launcher (it was even less initially)
<Saviq> Cimi, we just need to find some sane values
<Saviq> Cimi, that simply requires testing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I pushed something to lp:~saviq/+junk/tv-sidebar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should be able to go from there
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool will check it out.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, main things: it was 0x0 (you haven't specified width / height anywhere)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, use qmlscene shell/test.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and : units.gu(470) means something like 5000px
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I doubt you have this wide a display :P
<nic-doffay> Saviq, this is what I was concerned about.
<nic-doffay> Are the old units the same as the new ones?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, tvPx was "pixel on a tv"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it's closer to units.dp
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it shouldn't be used, so it's all very much to be re-done
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll replace the units.gu with dp then.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, already done in the branch I've sent
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right from the ground up then :P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it only works with a keyboard, btw
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not necessarily from the ground up, but a lot of it, yeah
<Saviq> it's year-old code, what do you expect :P
<dandrader> dednick, if I understood it correctly, tapping on the panel shouldn't do anything anymore, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know who will trigger the SIM pin lockscreen?
<mzanetti> will that stuff be integrated into lightdm too or will we directly listen to ofono signals for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be both
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. if started in a user session (only one user, not encrypted)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd handle that in-house
<Saviq> mzanetti, similar to wifi password
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if you started into a greeter, would have to happen there, I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it's lightdm that will own ofono when locked
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I haven't seen any designs around it (unless the lockscreen you've implemented is supposed to serve both?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. its both
<Saviq> mzanetti, would feel weird if you've logged in with a passphrase
<Saviq> mzanetti, just to be locked out again until you put the PIN in
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I think it has to be separate
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean that you need to be able to log in to your phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, without unlocking the SIM
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we need to support both usecases
<Saviq> s/both/all of them/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah.. I understand... yes... in that case it would show up twice
<mzanetti> once telling you to enter you passkey, the other time telling you to enter you PIN
<mzanetti> in the PIN case the back button would turn into a cancel button
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can't unlock SIM with a passphrase (unless the PIN was stored in encrypted password storage that would unlock after you've logged in)
<mzanetti> Saviq: talking about the PIN one
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but then... what if you want a 6 digit PIN for the phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the PIN unlock needs to be treated exactly as the passphrase one
<mzanetti> Saviq: I know. that was my first question for design
<mzanetti> Saviq: they said for now we're going gor 4 digits
<mzanetti> because a "OK" button did not fit into the design :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, and SIM unlock needs to happen separately (even if transparently)
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, that's not my biggest concerns right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then if you don't have PIN saved in your password storage, a notification (or a system dialog) should be used
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that you can dismiss it and use the phone without unlocking PIN
<mzanetti> Saviq: not following
<mzanetti> Saviq: why would the SIM pin dialog need to be a notification?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where in the SDK is this sidebar stuff currently? You mentioned the SDK stuff should mirror the TV branch and vice versa.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no *sidebar* in the SDK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's just widgets similar to what's there in the sidebar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the ListItems
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the ValueSelector in particular
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which serves the same purpose
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but has different behaviour
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which should be resolved in either way (should be consistent)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right. Just to confirm then, the current task is to get the tv branch sidebar up to speed with the design doc you linked?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, not at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we need a similar behaviour
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that was implemented for ubuntutv
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it's an example
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or a starting point
<dednick> dandrader: tapping shouldn't specificlly do anything, but the press should hint.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I see so I should be working off the SDK branch then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we need the behaviour spec'ed in the design doc
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ATM it's only defined to be used in the dash / shell
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but that behaviour is inconsistent with the SDK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you need to go talk to the designers
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and find out why it's inconsistent, and whether we can make it consistent
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if we can - then it's work in the SDK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if we can't - then it's work internal to unity8
<nic-doffay> Saviq, gotcha
<dednick> dandrader: also, tapping to close the indicators should do a "reverse" hint.
<dednick> ie. hint to close
<dednick> s/tapping/pressing
<dandrader> dednick, yes, I've done that in my branch already
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where's the best use case of the ListItem and the ValueSelector in unity8 currently?
<didrocks> interesting, cmake's libexec is usr/libexec
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there isn't any atm, I think - it's supposed to be used for dash filters
<mzanetti> Saviq: next meeting your calendar alarm failed ;)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dednick: standup
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks for the build fixes in libsignon-glib
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's really a bug in check, so this works around it nicely
<kenvandine> but i am going to go ahead and fix it in check
<Saviq> mzanetti, aarhg
<mzanetti> paulliu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/view/head:/test/qmltest/modules/TestUtil/Verifier.qml
<fginther> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> fginther: pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: np, yes, it's a bug, since the toolchain got a bit different now
<kenvandine> not really "different"
<kenvandine> check is broken :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: standup?
<fginther> Trevinho, I created a bug report for the bamf matching issue I mentioned late last week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1193502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193502 in BAMF "bamf matches the wrong desktop file when process started via autostart" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> they call pthread-config during configure to determine the libs to add to check.pc
<kenvandine> which we don't seem to have
<kenvandine> so it inserts an empty string where -lpthread should be
<Trevinho> fginther: setting NoDisplay wasn't enough?
<fginther> Trevinho, nope
<Trevinho> fginther: I also see another problem around, but i have to check...
<Trevinho> hm
<fginther> Trevinho, if you need me to do some more debugging, please let me know
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw.!
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you see: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/gnome-control-center-signon/bump_timeout/+merge/171066 ?
<fginther> Trevinho, thanks for taking a look
<kenvandine> not yet :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: me and seb128 decided to workaround the armhf unit test failure by increasing the timeout ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll look
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, does that work?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i've bumped the timeout in the past for the same reason
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<kenvandine> from 90 to 180 :)
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning, had a good w.e ?
<kenvandine> those timeouts are so annoying
<kenvandine> seb128, exhausting, ready to relax at work :)
<kenvandine> seb128, and you?
<kenvandine> sil2100, bug 1194126
<ubot5> bug 1194126 in check (Ubuntu) "pkgconfig file missing the dependency on pthread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194126
<kenvandine> in case you find anything else failing to build for the same reason
<kenvandine> i'll fix it this morning though
<seb128> kenvandine, quite good thanks (we had some music festivals, they organize that every year for the summer's day)
<kenvandine> great!
<sil2100> Oh, mardy approved
<seb128> kenvandine, I newed gsettings-qt this morning btw ;-)
<kenvandine> thx!
<tedg> Saviq, Can you give me permission to edit that SVG doc you asked me to comment on?  :-)
<Saviq> tedg, trying
<kenvandine> i guess we don't have any packages that provide pthread-config... annoying
<kenvandine> i wonder what upstream that should come from
<Saviq> tedg, donr
<Saviq> done
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<tedg> mhr3, Is it insane to think that I could push the application startup event into ZG using a command line dbus command?  Should I write a little util using the lib?
<tedg> Saviq, Great, thanks!
<mhr3> tedg, constructing an event isn't exactly a command-line friendly thing to do
<kgunn> hey guys...meant to ask, is it me? :) or is ./run(on desktop) broken atm ?
<kgunn> its looking for unity.notifications
<tedg> mhr3, Yeah, sure.  Just trying to decide what'll be the least work long term.  In theory, it shouldn't change much, no?
<kgunn> maybe i'm not passing in the right flag ?
<mzanetti> paulliu: does that help you?
<tedg> mhr3, It's one event... seems like a whole executable is overkill.
<paulliu> mzanetti: Yeah.. thanks.
<mhr3> tedg, no, it shouldn't change, but such a tool doesn't exist cause the command line will be a command screen :)
 * tedg always wanted to use that autoconf test for max command line length
<tedg> Saviq, Oh, thinking about your URL comment from last week.  We need the URL handler to be DBus because we want apps to be able to use it, and apps won't be able to talk to upstart directly.
<Saviq> tedg, sure, the app manager could expose that DBus API, but still give to upstart to actually launch it?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you do a code review?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/8-lockscreen-design-tweaks/+merge/171089
<tedg> Saviq, App manager?
<Saviq> tedg, the thing that exposes the app stack for you from Mir
<tedg> Saviq, Yes, I think that the launching of apps should be with upstart, along with the URL to activate.
<tedg> Saviq, I don't think that should take care of dispatching URLs.
<tedg> Saviq, There's no reason to have that logic in there.
<Saviq> tedg, something needs to map URL/mimetype to apps
<Saviq> tedg, either in an upstart job (I'd prefer that, as this would work just like gnome-open or whatever)
<tedg> Saviq, So you'd like to call "url-dispatch http://slashdot.org" and forget.
<Saviq> tedg, yup
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, I'm good there :-)  Ignore the tech behind the curtain ;-)
<tedg> Saviq, Do we know the URLs we need to support for Oct?  http, application, tel ?
<Saviq> tedg, I'd say whatever the apps want
<Saviq> tedg, via the usual means
<Saviq> .desktop?
<tedg> Saviq, The manifest format for Click isn't complete for all that yet, so I'd prefer to know what the base ones are to hard code them first.
<Saviq> tedg, then whatever apps we want to be able to launch like this
<Saviq> tedg, so phone, browser, video, music for sure
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, just trying to avoid building a registration system for Oct.  Let that be v2.0
<Saviq> tedg, mhm
<kenvandine> sil2100, i've uploaded the fix for check
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> and here's another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-new-folding/+merge/171076
<moteprime> Hi there. Trying to install unity next on 13.10 but there'a a problem with the guide on: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/#running-unity
<mzanetti> who would lik to?
<mzanetti> moteprime: define "problem"
<sil2100> \o/
<moteprime> ./build
<moteprime> ./build: 64: ./build: cmake: not found
<moteprime> make: * No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mzanetti> moteprime: try ./build -s
<mzanetti> Cimi: could you do this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-new-folding/+merge/171076
<moteprime> did that in the step before that.
<moteprime> mzanetti: did that in the step before that. seems it work ok.
<mzanetti> moteprime: then install cmake yourself
<mzanetti> moteprime: apt-get install cmake
<moteprime> i did after that. get new error: bzr: ERROR: Parent of "/unity/unity8" does not exist. ﻿
<moteprime> mzanetti: mostly just want to report problems with the guide.
<mzanetti> moteprime: thing is, this guide is intended for people developing on unity next.
<mzanetti> moteprime: being able to solve erros like "cmake: command not found" is kinda a prerequisite for that
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
<sil2100> tedg: any luck with the libdbusmenu armhf test failures?
<mzanetti> moteprime: the bzr issue is a bit weird indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, sure, as soon as my headache disappears
<tedg> sil2100, alesage has been trying to get log files on Jenkins.  We might be switching to a porter box today.
<mzanetti> moteprime: can you do a "bzr branch lp:unity/8.0" manually?
<alesage> tedg, sil2100 I'll be tackling after a mtg
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq btw I'm on the right path for unlimited scrolling on the calenar
<Saviq> Cimi, cool :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, 5 items in the model, each time appends or prepends an item to the model, removes one from the other side
 * mzanetti doesn't allow himself any more to give advice to cimi in that regard :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, still using list model and list view though
<mzanetti> Cimi: sounds interesting
<Cimi> seems to work
<katie> Saviq, hey are you coming to this meeting?
<mzanetti> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> supports scrolling
<sil2100> alesage, tedg: thanks guys :)
<moteprime> mzanetti: sorry phone rang,  Manually ?
<mzanetti> moteprime: typing that yourself, not using ./buid
<moteprime> ok. I think i better quit this. as you say, it's for dev's. i'm in over my head.
<moteprime> mzanetti:  ok. I think i better quit this. as you say, it's for dev's. i'm in over my head
<moteprime> mzanetti: thanks anyway
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1194150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194150 in touch-preview-images "Left edge swipe to reveal launcher is not consitent" [High,New]
<mzanetti> dandrader: what can you think of here?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I've seen that behavior too
<mzanetti> dandrader: sometimes it seems it just doesn't get the input
<dandrader> mzanetti, don't know. haven't experienced that myself yet
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<Saviq> greyback, that it? :D
<greyback> Saviq: what did you expect, our life stories?
<Saviq> greyback, it took an hour in my calendar!
<greyback> Saviq: oh that's wrong
<Saviq> greyback, that's precious resource! ;D
<greyback> Saviq: Your calendar simply doesn't like you
<Saviq> greyback, indeed it does not
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey. after revealing the launcher for about 200 times I have a feeling whats happening
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you hold the phone in your right hand and try to reveal the launcher from the left hand
<mzanetti> err
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you hold the phone in your right hand and try to reveal the launcher with the thumb
 * dandrader listens
<mzanetti> dandrader: then its very likely that you put the thumb with full width down
<mzanetti> dandrader: not just the tip
<mzanetti> dandrader: that is most likely triggering too much vertical deviation and rejecting the gesture
<mzanetti> dandrader: you understand what I mean?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: so not sure right now if just increasing the vertical deviation is good...
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you put some console.log() of qDebugs to see details on the recognition decision?
<dandrader> s/of/or
<mzanetti> dandrader: not enough, no... but in the cases where the launcher fails to reveal, also the edge hinting is NOT triggered
<mzanetti> => the touch must have happened on the DDA, not outside of it
<mzanetti> still it rejects the gesture even though the drag is perfectly horizontal
<mzanetti> and it only happens if I hold it exactly like described
<mzanetti> if using the index finger, or intentionally holding the thumb to touch more with the tip, revealing of the launcher suceeds 100%
<dandrader> mzanetti, it might be worthwhile to have the reporter record his gesture that fails to bring up the launcher and have it attached to the bug report
<dandrader> mzanetti, question is how to do that recording
<fginther> jibel, ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe just some console.log() on touch position changes would be enough
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, we could provide packages with the DDA printing out everything it does
<dandrader> mzanetti, and then we add such gesture to our qmltest pool
<dandrader> that way there would be a precise communication between reporter and devs
<sil2100> didrocks: btw.! Unity check failed because one machine got probably struck by the dbus issue
<sil2100> didrocks: do you think it's ok to publish anyway?
<dandrader> mzanetti, shall I take this bug or are you working on it?
<sil2100> Actually no, it's some autopilot issue, it cannot leave the showdesktop mode, looking into that
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm not actively working on it right now, no
<didrocks> sil2100: if the result on the other one is fine, yeah, but we should get mhr3 on it when we detect it :)
<didrocks> ah ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you have the time, that would be great
<dandrader> mzanetti, do we have fuzzy comparison for floats in qml tests?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think yes...
<mhr3> didrocks, i feel dirty now, you used mhr3 as a tool name :P
<didrocks> ahah :)
<sil2100> didrocks: the bug we have now is 'safe'... it seems autopilot has some state error, and thinks that we're in desktop mode all the time, hm
<sil2100> I'll run the publish job without the 'force' ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey
<mzanetti> dandrader: do a adb shell
<mzanetti> dandrader: and then "getevent"
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :) please ping QA so that they look at the issue though :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: is that something you could work with?
<mzanetti> dandrader: getevent -l  <-- for readable names
<mzanetti> dandrader: we could have a script that people just start and use it and it converts all the data to some format we can replay
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging changes look fine too: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.0.4daily13.06.24-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 from me :)
<jibel> fginther, pong
<fginther> jibel, is there a way to debug the cu2d-qa-head tests on the test system itself?
<jibel> sil2100, getent is better than grep to check if a user or group exists. Also I think there might have a situation where this job will start before autopilot is installed
<fginther> jibel, also. the autopilot job for these jobs are not being published (for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-2.2check/75/)
<sil2100> jibel: hm, how can we force this being called after autopilot installation? Which upstart job does that?
<sil2100> jibel: since this must be essentially called after package installation, otherwise it doesn't make sense - I wanted to do that in the run-autopilot script at first, but didrocks recommended using a upstart job
<didrocks> sil2100: run-autopilot script won't worked, you are already logged in when it happens
<jibel> sil2100, yes, because in run-autopilot the user is already logged in and any group membership change won't have effect until next login
<sil2100> Makes sense, yes
<sil2100> jibel: so how can we force upstart ordering?
<fginther> sil2100, what issue are you working on with group membership?
<fginther> sil2100, I think I'm seeing an issue with the autopilot group and uinput
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/otto/autopilot_add_setup_upstart_job/+merge/171075
<sil2100> fginther: yes, solving that
<sil2100> fginther: since I checked and ubuntu was not in the autopilot group
<fginther> sil2100, very cool
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: never really used upstart too much, but maybe adding 'start on (starting lightdm and stopping otto-setup) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't know much, try poking james as well? (but what you tell makes more)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, and laney might know!
<fginther> didrocks, hello. What's the recommendation for addressing a test failure that's caused by an external package (i.e. a qa-head test is failing due to a change in bamf lp:1193502)?
<jibel> sil2100, it would be start on (starting lightdm and stopped otto-setup)
<jibel> fginther, you can start the job and connect with the KVM if you want to see the tests running live
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So I was close :)
<jibel> fginther, I enabled publication of AP jobs, thanks for pointing it
<fginther> jibel, thanks. sil2100 indicated that the problem I'm investigating is already being fixed
<jibel> didrocks, we should change the runner to add an option to not shutdown even if all the tests are done, otherwise if you start the test env after a run it will shutdown immediately because there is nothing to run
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, we can have it shipping a config for it
<sil2100> jibel: pushed modifications
<Saviq> aaaargh I added reminders for the standup meeting...
<Saviq> now I can't get rid of them at all
<Saviq> stupid Lighting adds reminders to all the events in the past, but doesn't mark them dismissed <facepalm>
<sil2100> fginther: jibel: if you guys have a moment, could you review that otto merge? Thanks :)
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
 * greyback eod
<Trevinho> fginther: it seems that the bamf problem you mentioned is likely to be caused by the fact that now it's upstart that launches bamfdaemon... and it seems that something is not correctly initialized at that point... mhmh
<fginther> Trevinho, are you able to reproduce the issue?
<Trevinho> fginther: yes... probably you get the same also when launching any app from terminal, I get it not matched with any desktop file
<Trevinho> fginther: it doesn't happen with unity launcher since it uses the desktop notifications
<Trevinho> fginther: ah, no... sorry wrong example
<Trevinho> fginther: the real problem is debugging it easly, as it happens only when bamfdaemon is started by init
<fginther> Trevinho, mhm, I see
<Trevinho> fginther: does it happen also when you run the single test by hand?
<fginther> Trevinho, no. the problem only shows itself when the test is started from the autostart method
<Trevinho> fginther: it seems like that the process parent pid confuses BAMF.. I'm able to reproduce the issue by using syspeek indicator... launching that on init, causes bamf to match the gnome system monitor as syspeek itself when I launch it from the indicator menu... No other way to reproduce it though :/
<Trevinho> fginther: oh, well nautilus seems to be affected as well, weird issue
<seb128> Trevinho, hey (3rd try, maybe that one is working ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<Trevinho> did you ping me before? :o
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, this morning (with context ;-) and again this afternoon
<Trevinho> seb128: weird, I didn't see any notification... sorry about this
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway what's up?
<seb128> Trevinho, current saucy matches nautilus with the wrong .desktop for me, is that a known issue?
<seb128> I get a "?" icon matching it
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I'm already on it :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I don't know if there's a bug, but I've noticed that
<seb128> which seems to be /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus.deskop (I pinned it to the launcher and looked at the config)
<Trevinho> seb128: it seems that upstart launches apps with startup-notification..
<seb128> Trevinho, that might be following the nautilus 3.8 update, but that desktop is using NoDisplay=true...
<seb128> oh
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm not sure if this is something that it's a good thing, but...
<seb128> well, you are on it, so all good
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: well, I've noticed this and... I'm not really sure if it's upstart or bamf that shoudl actually avoid  this...
<seb128> Trevinho, remind me again why bamf doesn't ignore NoDisplay=true .desktop files?
<Trevinho> seb128: at the beginning it didn't that, then I've added the support for it
<Trevinho> seb128: I forgot to filter manually added .desktop files such as the one that are set on startup-notifications
<Trevinho> seb128: however the rationale is also to try to match an application when possible with a valid .desktop file
<Trevinho> seb128: as no-display is mostly related to an application list (such as dash app view), not to the dock
<Trevinho> seb128: however right now we mostly ignore no-display desktop-files... at least they have a minor prioerity
<Trevinho> priority*
<seb128> Trevinho, nautilus installs like 5 .desktop, how do we determine the best match then?
<Trevinho> matching the ones in autostart folder it'st still a bug tough
<seb128> Trevinho, NoDisplay should be fallback imho
<seb128> not primary choice
<Trevinho> seb128: in fact it's what we do now, but desktop-id is the main priority
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, I don't know what changed, if it's nautilus 3.8 or something with the session/upstart happening recently
<Trevinho> seb128: don't know, but it's not the only case...
<Trevinho> seb128: and I guess it's also due to upstart way to launch things
<Trevinho> seb128: need to check fully, but I guess it's that
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, well as long as you can reproduce you can debug
<seb128> Trevinho, let me know if you need debug infos though
<seb128> Trevinho, I get the issue here with nautilus
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, unfortunately on new sessions only :|
<seb128> new sessions?
<seb128> like not after killing bamf?
<seb128> or new configs?
<seb128> because it happens with my user config which is not new
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, it's actually gnome-session
<seb128> that got updated to 3.8
<Trevinho> seb128: no... it happens only on fresh sessions :)
<Trevinho> seb128: here's my dbus call on launched signal... (b'/usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop', ':1', int64 15693, @as [], {'startup-id': <'compiz-15566-tricky-nautilus-0_TIME36276131'>, 'origin-desktop-file': <b'/usr/share/applications/compiz.desktop'>, 'origin-prgname': <b'compiz'>, 'origin-pid': <int64 15566>})
<Trevinho> ops, sorry wrong paste
<Trevinho> (b'/etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop', '', int64 15599, @as [], {'origin-prgname': <b'gnome-session'>, 'origin-pid': <int64 15367>})
<Trevinho> it will be easy to filter these .desktop files out though
<seb128> "these"?
<seb128> xdg ones?
<seb128> or NoDisplay=true ones?
<Trevinho> seb128: I think xdg ones... as NoDisplay are to be filtered, but also xdg ones, as most of them are not using NoDisplay
<seb128> right
<seb128> I still think that NoDisplay should be enough
<seb128> nautilus.desktop is a visible item
<seb128> while /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop is not
<seb128> the visible one should match first
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, that's true... the problem is that nautilus uses the same pid for all the instances, and this changes the matching code path
<Trevinho> seb128: that's why just doing nautilus -q workarounds the issue
<Trevinho> seb128: just to know is there already a bug open for this?
<seb128> Trevinho, not that I know, do you want me to open one?
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, would be nice, thanks
<mhall119> tvoss: hey, can you clear something up for me?
<mhall119> is XMir an X server in it's own right, or does it just run X.org on top?
<tedg> mhall119, I believe it's an xserver that has it's "driver" as Mir
<mhall119> ok, so anything that another DE might have expected to be available from x.org will still be there
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-25
<jibel> sil2100, I'm reverting the upstart job added yesterday, I'm wondering if that's what prevent lightdm from starting
<sil2100> jibel: looks like that's the only change we made, so ACK - but not sure why that's happening ;/
<sil2100> jibel: on the other hand...
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, let's do that
<sil2100> jibel: too bad we can't really check if the new upstart job ran or not - maybe there's some error in the  config file?
<jibel> sil2100, the job didn't even start
<jibel> sil2100, I'll move the addgroup to the test setup and logout/in before running the tests
<sil2100> jibel: ok, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: btw. in this case, is there a way of getting the container of the test when it times out? Since I don't see the link to the archive
<jibel> sil2100, the archive is here for ATI http://10.97.4.138/otto/saucy-i386-20130624-0916/archive/
<jibel> for example the tarball for the latest platform test is http://10.97.4.138/otto/saucy-i386-20130624-0916/archive/ubuntu_13.10_saucy_salamander_alpha_i386_20130624.1372137898.otto
<sil2100> jibel: how do I extract the link id? Since the date of the link I can guess, but then it's -0916 <- are these the hours?
<sil2100> jibel: normally otto says at the end where to look for the container
<jibel> sil2100, right, and that's where I found it. Which job doesn't have the link?
<didrocks> sil2100: hours, yeah ;)
<sil2100> jibel: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/203/label=autopilot-ati/console <- here, but I see a mention to "Container 'saucy-i386-20130624-0916' stopped", so I guess I know what to use now ;)
<jibel> sil2100, interesting, it looks like a bug that the link is not displayed on timeout :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: did you have time to have some look at the LVWPH thing?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I didn't, but I will today
<greyback> tsdgeos: let me do a quick read to get familiar with the code, then we can chat so you can explain to me how it actually works
<tsdgeos> oka
<sil2100> jibel: give me a sign once it's reverted, ok? :)
<sil2100> I'll re-run the stacks then
<jibel> sil2100, it's reverted. I'm trying to do the same differently but currently facing gtk and gobject segfaults when the session restarts
<sil2100> huh
<mzanetti> katie: good morning. the lockscreen tweaks you suggested are landed
<katie> mzanetti, good morning
<katie> mzanetti, great news
<sil2100> jibel: any way I can help?
<dpm> morning mhr3, pstolowski, for the scopes tutorial, we're installing the binary on /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scope-openclipart/openclipart - that makes the tutorial a bit more complex, as we then require a build system to determine the x86_64-linux-gnu part in the path and replace it in the Exec= line of the DBUS .service file. Would it be ok to install to /usr/bin instead?
<dpm> I'd like to make the tutorial simple, but at the same time, I'd like to make sure we install to the standard location for scopes
<jibel> sil2100, that's fine, I'm testing a fix and should have something working within 15min
<mhr3> dpm, once the scope loader branch lands, you'll be installing a .so, and that should definitely go somewhere in /usr/lib/...
<mhr3> +arch_triplet of course
<dpm> mhr3, gotcha. But as we're not yet creating a .so, I guess for the purposes of the first tutorial iteration, it should be ok to install to /usr/bin, and then update the tutorial and code when the scope loader branch lands?
<mhr3> dpm, why complicate it later, when it can remain the same? :)
<mhr3> ie be complicated from the start :P
<dpm> mhr3, if I understood it correctly, the .service file will go away, so if that's the case, we won't need to do the .service.in file Exec= line replacement in the tutorial's makefile, so things should even be easier. Is this assumption correct?
<mhr3> dpm, probably not in the first iteration, might happen later
<mhr3> for now we'll still have the .service file even once it's a module
<mhr3> and it'll say something like Exec=scope-dbus-runner /path/to/the.so
<dpm> mhr3, ok, thanks, I'll bring the Exec line replacement bits back into the tutorial, then
<mhr3> or maybe scope-dbus-runner /path/to/the.scope
<dpm> ok, that makes it clearer, thanks!
<mhr3> dpm, well the latter would allow you to get rid of the arch triplet
<mhr3> as .scope files are not arch-specific
<mhr3> although ultimately that only means that the .scope file will need to include path to the .so together with the triplet, so you just can't get rid of it :)
<dpm> bummer
<mhr3> well, unless you convince platform that scopes don't need to be tripeltted
<seb128> mhr3, well, if those are not arch specific, they can go to /usr/share?
<mhr3> fwiw compiz's plugins aren't
<mhr3> seb128, they're native binaries
<seb128> mhr3, binary = arch specific (e.g compiled code)?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, looks like the one branch didn't land.
<nic-doffay> Reapproving now
<jibel> sil2100, I added the notion of setup-hook to otto, place any executable in ./usr/local/share/otto/setup-hooks/ and it will be executed at the end of otto-setup
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: wait
<nic-doffay> Jenkins.
<mhr3> seb128, yes
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ?
<mhr3> "native binary"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Saviq wanted to give it a look too
<jibel> sil2100, I added a hook that adds ubuntu to group autopilot
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: or which one are you talking about?
<jibel> sil2100, you can re-run the stacks
<sil2100> jibel: \o/ Good idea :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, launcher folding.
<sil2100> jibel: excellent! Awesomeness
<seb128> mhr3, right, I misread your ".scope files are not arch-specific"
<seb128> mhr3, ignore me ;-)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti yeah, I'll have a quick look soon
<sil2100> jibel: seems to work! I ran the QA stack and the tests started running correctly :)
<jibel> sil2100, great, no segfault from compiz or a libg(tk|object) ?
<sil2100> jibel: hmmm, no segfault, but I got a UInputError('"/dev/uinput" does not exist or is not a character device file - verify that the uinput module is loaded',) again on autopilot autopilot tests, let me check the container
<sil2100> jibel: i.e. as if the ubuntu user was not added to the autopilot group again
<sil2100> Will know in a moment
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm writing a small test to compare the TV with the current ListItems (since even I'm unfamiliar with exactly what they look like once implemented) are there any off the top of your head that you think I can just skip?
<sil2100> jibel: although I see /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: I: Adding user ubuntu to group autopilot
<nic-doffay> By TV I mean the sidebar..
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure what you mean?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, they're really completely different components, only thing to compare is the behaviour
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which is kind of visual
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's why I'm doing this test.
<nic-doffay> So design can see the behaviour side by side.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mhm
<sil2100> Strrrange
<sil2100> jibel: it seems that the ubuntu user is correctly added to autopilot
<Saviq> nic-doffay, biggest issue with the sidebar is it doesn't do mouse input (on purpose)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so in your opinion should just that be worked on and then shown?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so comparing side-by-side is gonna be difficult
<sil2100> jibel: I'll look into why, but on your side all is ok ;) Diving in!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just compare what the doc describes, and the SDK ListItems
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't think the UTV implementation has anything to do here - it's just something we could start working off of when we decide what needs to be worked on
<vesar> I'm getting module "Unity.Notifications" is not installed". Any pointers what to install to  get around it?
<Saviq> vesar, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<vesar> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> vesar, should have gotten installed through ./build -s, did it not?
<jibel> sil2100, the device is probably protected by the container. It should by allowed in the config and bindmounted from the host, let me try something
<vesar> Saviq, no it didn't for me at least. I ran rm -rf ../unity_build, ./build -s, ./build -c
<sil2100> jibel: that makes sense and would rationally explain what's going on
<Saviq> vesar, are you on trunk? from lp:unity/8.0?
<vesar> Saviq, no. That is one of mzanettis launcher branches
<dednick> Saviq: ping. would you happen to have anymore review of indicators-client branch yet?
<Saviq> dednick, never got to it yet, but it's at the top of my TODO, so something'll be there for sure
<dednick> Saviq: :) ok. no prob
<Saviq> dednick, there's one thing that you replied to, though, the setSource() with properties
<Saviq> dednick, you wrote that they're dynamic, but what's the problem there?
<Saviq> dednick, I didn't mean that you should just write js objects {prop: "value"} in QML
<Saviq> dednick, but export a compatible map from C++
<Saviq> dednick, and just pass it to setSource instead of doing the thing in onLoaded
<jibel> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797934/ in r226
<jibel> applied and deployed
<sil2100> uh :)
<sil2100> I wonder how those tests passed in the past?
<dednick> Saviq: ok. were you meaning doing a:
<dednick> Loader.setSource("x.qml", { "indicatorProperties": indicatorProperties } )    OR,
<dednick> Loader.setSource("x.qml", { "busName" : indicatorProperties["busName"]; ... })
<dednick> excuse the bad qml.
<sil2100> jibel: let me re-run QA then, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, the latter, but the { } object built in C++
<jibel> sil2100, if it fails again, I'm out of idea :)
<Saviq> dednick, so, Loader.setSource("x.qml", indicatorProperties), ideally
<sil2100> jibel: ouch!
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/215/label=autopilot-ati/console
<sil2100> jibel: 2013-06-25 09:00:39,573 ERROR Can't start lxc container
<jibel> bah
<dednick> Saviq: I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the c++ map. Is it a specific type of object which does the "property transfer"?
<Cimi> mzanetti, doing your review, sorry yesterday afternoon got headache and mostly stop working...
<Saviq> dednick, I *think* a QVariantMap should work
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'll give it a try
<dednick> Saviq: i actually click what you mean now. I didnt realise you can just pass a map and it would set all the individual props for you.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I felt there was some misunderstanding
<jibel> sil2100, I re-ran QA http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/216/console
<jibel> but it failed, can you check why
<Saviq> dednick, I was trying to read through the code to find out whether it would work http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/blobs/5f1b7bf39298dafdd07e576eec2a6a367e80b264/src/quick/items/qquickloader.cpp#line463
<Saviq> dednick, and as long as http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/blobs/5f1b7bf39298dafdd07e576eec2a6a367e80b264/src/quick/items/qquickloader.cpp#line899 can deal with it
<Saviq> dednick, then it should
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i think it should be ok
<dednick> will know in a few minutes
<Saviq> dednick, cool, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just added the ExpandingDropDown item to a test. Thing is it references the dropDown component which is null. Do you have an idea why this is the case?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it needs to talk to the Sidebar, to be able to find out how far it can / has to expand
<Saviq> nic-doffay, actually
<Saviq> dropDown in ExpandingDropDown is just an internal object (AbstractExpandingDropDown)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to make sure it's available, too
<jibel> sil2100, hm, inside the container the device uinput simply doesn't exits
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so the dropDown properties are set by the parent sidebar item?
<nic-doffay> Because atm it has all the aliases which reference the dropDown.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, by whatever uses ExpandingDropDown, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, EDD is just a wrapper around the Abstract one
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it's not necessarily the sidebar, but just something that sets it up correctly
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got it.
<dednick> Saviq: needs to be an object :(
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's what I was afraid of, we'd need to cast ourselves
<Saviq> dednick, not worth it, probably
<sil2100> jibel: hmm
<sil2100> jibel: I thought that every Ubuntu system has that device, as the module should be built in?
<greyback> tsdgeos: found 1 bug, can you check it: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/UseC++LVWPH/+merge/168073/comments/381628
<tsdgeos> greyback: is it the one opening the app?
<tsdgeos> just found that myself
<tsdgeos> ok, so no :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: I resize the LVWPH, but it doesn't redraw
<tsdgeos> true, that's easy to fix
<greyback> yep, should be
 * tsdgeos investigates the open bug he just found first
<greyback> I'm doing more functional testing, and have read about 30% of the code so far
<greyback> I'm gathering questions, so I'll be bothering you later
<tsdgeos> oki
<sil2100> jibel: actually... hmmm!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's what my test looks like at the moment. I'm getting a label at the top but nothing's being appended to the dropDown.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/93345/
<sil2100> jibel: I'm investigating that, since maybe we shouldn't even run those tests
<Saviq> nic-doffay, unless you have an isolated issue, I'm afraid I can't help, just dig through it - put some console.log()s in ther eto see what's happening
<jibel> sil2100, ok, but I don't understand why this device is not there while it's on the host. what we do is pretty straightforward. it's a bindmount udev, cp the content, umount. Unless it's removed afterwards it should be there
<sil2100> jibel: we could probably work-around it by creating the device with mknod by ourselves, but I wonder why it's not being copied
<sil2100> jibel: since I confirmed with the guys and having /dev/uinput seems essential
<jibel> sil2100, that's what I did to unblock the situation, now I get /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: UInput: UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<jibel> pushing another fix
<jibel> at some point we'll succeed
<jibel> sil2100, this run should be good http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/222/console
<jibel> at least it'll get rid of that uinput error
<jibel> it's like if the udev rule from python-autopilot didn't apply actually
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> jibel: oh?
<sil2100> Maybe because we're doing that copy of the container
<sil2100> mlankhorst: hi!
<sil2100> mlankhorst: do you know how the testing of the new X-stack is proceeding?
<mlankhorst> afaik it's ready
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: ^ ? Do you know anything about that?
<seb128> sil2100, did you read the call from testing email from mlankhorst on ubuntu-devel@?
<sil2100> seb128: uuh, no, but let me make sure I'm on that list then? I thought I was
<mlankhorst> but it seems people are more interested in retiring pandaboard than x-stack, so I have all the test results I need ;)
<seb128> sil2100, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037386.html
<seb128> mlankhorst, well, people are more interested in making sure that the xorg upgrade doesn't break unity or Mir or slow down work from other teams by breaking the system of the engineers working there
<mlankhorst> mir's not really affected, it is just a small patch on top of X
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, it seems I was not subscribed to that mailing list sadly...
<seb128> sil2100, you should subscribe ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I did just now ;)
<mlankhorst> and their ddx's would need another rebuild too, but that should be about it..
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok, let's wait to hear back from olli today and give them a few extra days of testing then we can copy the xorg update to saucy
<sil2100> mlankhorst: so, when do you think we could get things pushed to -proposed ?
<mlankhorst> when seb128 thinks it's ok really, I looked at the mir xorg parts before and it seems that the ddx's would just need another rebuild bump, and the xserver patch rebased :/
<sil2100> jibel: I see that the uinput error is no more on the -ati machine - did you also do the same for -intel? Since in the latest QA test result -intel was still failing because of that
<sil2100> jibel: thanks for dealing with this issue btw.!
<mlankhorst> brb, food
<jibel> sil2100, done, deployed everywhere
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Re-running stuff then!
<mhr3> didrocks, gentle reminder about master scopes virtual pkg :)
<didrocks> mhr3: do you mind gently reminding me that in ~2 hours? :)
<didrocks> I think I'll handle it then!
<sil2100> mhr3: were you able to find out something regarding the DBus issues with unity? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you gently reminding him? :)
<mhr3> didrocks, reminder set up ;)
<didrocks> ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, nope, didn't see you guys ping me about a live system that can be diagnosed
<sil2100> Didn't know you were waiting for that! Ok, let me remind you next time we run and run into that
<Cimi> MacSlow_, file:///home/cimi/Development/unity/8-launcher-new-folding/Shell.qml:31:1: module "Unity.Notifications" is not installed
<Cimi>      import Unity.Notifications 1.0 as NotificationBackend
<Cimi> MacSlow_, which is the package? :)
<MacSlow_> Cimi, it's...
<MacSlow_> Cimi, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<Cimi> MacSlow_, we should add to ./build -s
<MacSlow_> Cimi, well it is part of the build-script
<Cimi> MacSlow_, it didn't install here
<MacSlow_> Cimi, when did you pull from trunk last time?
<Cimi> MacSlow_, mmm I used this branch
<Cimi> 8-launcher-new-folding
<MacSlow> Cimi, don't know that one :)
<sil2100> jibel: all passed \o/ Awesome!
<sil2100> jibel: for the qa stack, re-running all the others now!
<Cimi> in any case doesn't start here :\
<MacSlow> Cimi, perhaps it does not have the fixes regarding the build-script
<MacSlow> Cimi, did you install it?
<MacSlow> Cimi, manually I mean
<jibel> sil2100, Good news, now trying to find why the udev rule doesn't create that device.
<Cimi> I did apt-get install
<MacSlow> Cimi, do you have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Unity/Notifications.1 ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, well path of course depends on you machine architecture
<Cimi> I'm trying with trunk
<Cimi> who codes in a vm?
<Cimi> I run ./run and nothing happens
<Cimi> oh no, it does now
 * Cimi shuts up
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<MacSlow> Cimi, you have you dependency-issue sorted out now?
<Cimi> MacSlow, yep
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey!
<Cimi> hey boss
<mzanetti> boss? there's a misunderstanding somewhere
<Cimi> lol
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> anyway slave
<mzanetti> better now :D
<Cimi> I am not sure the thin divider asset is correct
<Cimi> is it?
<Cimi> looks opposite to the other dividers we have, white on top and black at bottom
<mzanetti> Cimi: wow! good catch!
 * mzanetti fixes
<mzanetti> Cimi: this happens because the launcher can be inverted
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> which in fact rotates the whole thing by 180 degrees and I forgot swapping the divider in that case
<Trevinho> fginther: this should fix your issues https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/ignore-autostart-desktop-files/+merge/171274
<Trevinho> seb128: yours as well ^^ ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, great! do you need testing for that fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, looking at QQuickLoader::setSource() http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/blobs/5f1b7bf39298dafdd07e576eec2a6a367e80b264/src/quick/items/qquickloader.cpp#line525
<Saviq> can you think of something we could build in C++ to pass as the second argument?
<Saviq> other than v8::Object, that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope, why you need that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to set some properties on the item when it's Loaded
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's fine, we're just doing it in a loop
<tsdgeos> for my LVWPH tests i needed to excercise one of those functions that took a v8thing and i ended up going the C++ -> metaCall to JS -> function
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> was hoping there would be a better way with Loader.setSource()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice...
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_sdk_graphicaleffects/+merge/171276 <- quick-fix
<didrocks> sil2100: approved, please redeploy :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm changing the versioning scheme as per #ubuntu-release, more on that soon
<mzanetti> Saviq: sorry. was focused on something. is the question still valid?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can come up with something, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't understand the use case yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have a Loader
<Roxastry> hello all. Who know, how set icon in system tray without save in file system form application if this icon storage in pixbuf in application.
<Roxastry> sorry for my bad English =)
<Saviq> mzanetti, a source url, and a set of properties to set on Loader.item when it's constructed
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's exactly what Loader.setSource(url, properties) is for
<mzanetti> Saviq: something like pageStack.push("MyPage.qml", {foo: "bar}) ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, but in our case we'd need to provide the properties map from C++
<Saviq> mzanetti, and AFAICS that's impossible short of building a v8::Object in our C++, which I'd rather not do :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we have a "workaround" by the means of a loop, so it's mostly an academic problem
<mzanetti> Saviq: can I see the workaround?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/8.indicators-client/+merge/168022/comments/377685
<Saviq> mzanetti, line 55 of the diff mentioned
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't you say in C++?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the workaround is in QML ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but "indicatorProperties" come from C++
<didrocks> mhr3: it's already on its own binary package in fact
<didrocks> (the -common one)
<didrocks> it just needs to provide a virtual package to be changeable I guess
<didrocks> mhr3: so, this should be enough: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/provides-untity-scopes-json-def/+merge/171288
<didrocks> sil2100: I've deployed the new versionning scheme on all stack, but unity/head
<didrocks> sil2100: if you want to build a new package from this stack, you'll have to redeploy it (from latest cupstream2distro-config trunk) first
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, unity stopped, so deploying
<jibel> sil2100, FYI the problem with uinput is that udev doesn't create input devices in the container (other input devices under /dev/input are bind mounted from the host).
<jibel> So our workaround with mknod is good enough, I'll just move it to autopilot setup instead of otto.
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: excellent, thanks for the heads-up, I guess this workaround is good enough for us for now
<sil2100> didrocks: is a re-run for every stack required, or can I publish those with the old versioning still?
<dednick> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> dednick, pong
<dednick> dandrader: hey. how's the dda work going?
<dandrader> dednick, it's done. but I can't propose it as it depends on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_dragHandle/+merge/170172
<dandrader> which no one reviewed yet
<dednick> dandrader: i can take a look if you want
<dandrader> dednick, that would be great
<mhr3> didrocks, nooooo
<mhr3> didrocks, should have provided more details, sorry, i was talking about the home scope
<mhr3> didrocks, there we have a bunch of .scope files, and want to split them up into a separate bin pkg
<mhr3> didrocks, but since you already did that for the json definition as well, i think that's useful, afterall there should be different client-scopes for desktop and phone :)
<dednick> dandrader: one quick one. there is a conflict with trunk.
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: snapping... shouldn't the preferredHighlightBegin/End do exactly that? i.e. you need to set it to values that make sure that it's flat initially?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but the preferredhighlight should be in the center
<mzanetti> the design requirement is to distribute space equally at top/bottom
<mzanetti> actually I think this is a bug in the ListView
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so currentItem is always in the middle?
<mzanetti> because if you drag it manually you can well make it stick unfolded at the end
<mzanetti> but setting contentY does not do the trick
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. currentItem is in the middle - but I don't use the currentItem/Index notation here
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... wait a sec... I have an idea...
<Saviq> mzanetti, you could always try flick() - it seems to do the trick when tapping on bottom/top
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... just not a fan of such stuff... feels like a bad hack. but yeah. that would be my last-resort thing I guess
<dandrader> dednick, fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, perfectly agree
<tvoss_> didrocks, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: found it: ListView.ApplyRange - the view attempts to maintain the highlight within the range. However, the highlight can move outside of the range at the ends of the list or due to mouse interaction.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats why it only works when dragging/flicking
<fginther> sil2100, thanks for fixing the uinput permissions issue, what was the problem?
<sil2100> fginther: hi! jibel did most of the fixing, since adding ubuntu user autopilot permissions was not enough, as it seemed that the otto container did not have /dev/uinput at all
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... giving up. If you don't mind I'll go with the flick() in onCompleted. seems to work prefectly fine
<sil2100> fginther: we worked around that by creating it with mknod during otto autopilot setup
<sil2100> And it works!
<fginther> sil2100, that is strange. I thought uinput was one of the default udev rules. hmmm
<sil2100> fginther: since /dev/uinput is on the machine, but gets lost during the copy
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just add a comment what it does
<tedg> sil2100, Did the dbusmenu stuff pass last night?
<fginther> sil2100, oh, so is that a consequence of the fs overlay?
<sil2100> tedg: yes! I think it did, as I saw build was OK for indicators - how were you able to fix that flacky problem?
<sil2100> fginther: most probably
<tedg> sil2100, One of the flaky ones were timeouts, one test we decided to disable until we can figure out more info.
<Saviq> jeez django-users... "how can I do something in a function after return"...
<Saviq> it's like the worst place to be subscribed to
<sil2100> tedg: that's a good choice I guess, since it wouldn't make sense to block the indicator stack just because of this one test
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: I have to skip standup, will fill in minutes later
<Saviq> mterry, k
<kgunn> mterry: later
<Saviq> paulliu, standup
<mterry> (i moved yesterday, am waiting for internet hookup to arrive, but it is late)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: bottomline: sync with veebers
<didrocks> sil2100: yes :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok... funny that there's an stand-up entry for my from yesterday although I had a day off :)
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, that json file is used for what in the upstream side?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hehe
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thanks for the heads up!
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... mostly because we were syncing with chris on autopilot and you're on that too currently
<didrocks> tvoss_: pong
<mmrazik> didrocks: shall we add mc-return to "trusted" users? Otherwise (unless somebody re-approves) the following will stay where it is:
<mmrazik> https://code.launchpad.net/~ivenvd/compiz/compiz.fix_1193792/+merge/170975
<mhr3> didrocks, to know which scopes are installed by default
<didrocks> mhr3: oh right, then, we have the diff
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think he can be trusted for compiz
<didrocks> mmrazik: is it a global thing or per project?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah... just saw that branch... that's my python regressions-tests put there
<mmrazik> didrocks: its a global thing. It essentially says who is allowed to run code on the private jenkins
<mmrazik> once there it is not a big difference against which project you create the MP
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, I think it's fine in that case, as long as this is not linked to merge approval rights :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not sure about what branch you are talking, but yes, such a regression-tests branch has been mentioned in the meeting yesterday
<mmrazik> didrocks: nope. You still need to be part of the right launchpad team to do that
<didrocks> mhr3: you want one binary package per master scope file?
<mmrazik> fginther: FYI -- I'm adding mc-return to the jenkins config as trusted
<mmrazik> (see above)
<mhr3> didrocks, nah, keep them all in one pkg
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's the notification-backend branch from the api-team, where I put my python-based regression tests... I guess they'll be used as a starting point for the autopilot-tests
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah... veebers is Chris from NZ
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, then creating unity-scopes-master virtual package?
<didrocks> mhr3: sorry, btw, but with /usr/share/unity/scopes/info.scope, shouldn't I have an info master scope?
<mhr3> didrocks, perhaps unity-scopes-master-default ?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: it might make sense if you just ping him in the morning when you join the channel. usually he's around for half an hour or so
<mhr3> didrocks, cause there can be more master scopes in different pkgs
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... also just writing him an eMail.
<mzanetti> cool
<didrocks> mhr3: but each master scope doesn't mean we will see them in the dash, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't have an "info" icon at the bottom
<mhr3> didrocks, no, but you have it in the Categories filter in home
<didrocks> in my mind, there were a 1 to 1 mapping
<mhr3> time to change your mind :)
<didrocks> mhr3: so, it's because of no "Icon/SearchHint/ContentHint"?
<mhr3> didrocks, we have lots of scopes, so ones that are actually visible in the dash bar is a separate setting these days
<fginther> mmrazik, ack
<mhr3> didrocks, (in dconf)
<didrocks> mhr3: ah, but the choice of what to display is made within the master scope list only, right?
<mhr3> didrocks, no, it's not limited just to master scopes, you can put "subscopes" there as well
<didrocks> mhr3: so master scopes are just defining the categories (for deduplication) in a view (being home scope or a particular view, like the video ones)
<didrocks> one*
<mhr3> didrocks, yep, but all scopes expose everything that's needed for them to be displayed in the view
<didrocks> mhr3: excellent, I think I got it then :)
<didrocks> let me split quickly the unity-scope-home
<didrocks> (I prefer to get it right in my mind first ;))
<mhr3> sure, it's good when you know what you're doing :)
<didrocks> mhr3: isn't it?
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-home/ship-master-scopes-def/+merge/171311
<mhr3> didrocks, shouldn't there be a hard dep?
<mhr3> didrocks, i mean, the master scopes are now just recommended, right?
<mhr3> i think we can easily do hard dep, if there's a virtual pkg, no?
<didrocks> mhr3: right, with the alternative, it can be dep, but I think recommends would be more appropriate?
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't really want to do a circular dep, so that would mean the definition won't dep on the service
<didrocks> if you are fine with that, I can change it
<mhr3> didrocks, hmmm, well without home scope the definitions are pretty useless
<didrocks> mhr3: right, that's why there is the second dep
<didrocks> mhr3: but they are not harmful either :)
<mhr3> didrocks, the primary reason i don't like recommends is upgrades
<didrocks> mhr3: ah, well, in that case, both will be delivered at the same time
<mhr3> but if you tell me it's fine, i'll be fine :)
<didrocks> mhr3: no, I can remove the deps the other way around
<didrocks> let me push this
<didrocks> mhr3: rev 128
<mhr3> ok, i think i'm happy with that
<mhr3> didrocks, thx a lot
<didrocks> mhr3: yw ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, btw i expected there's more magic associated with virtual pkgs... :)
<didrocks> mhr3: there is some implicit :)
<didrocks> mhr3: like for the iso to build, you need to have the real package first
<didrocks> and no dep versionning on a virtual package :p
<Saviq> dednick, you made me almost go down in the review progress with the indicators-client move :P
<Saviq> s/down/back/
<dednick> Saviq: :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, is it by design that dragging the launcher beyond the middle of the screen causes it to hide itself on release?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... probably not. don't have anything that would specify that.
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, it should do that when minimizing an app... but I know, it does it without an app too
<mzanetti> which is probably not the really good
<mhr3> Saviq, should be a quick one - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/category_content_type/+merge/171343
<Saviq> mhr3, we're wrapping at 120 columns, can you please un-wrap line 33 of the diff?
<mhr3> are you saying i have to resize my terminal? :-O
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, you need to stop living in the '80s ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, lol, good one
<Saviq> mhr3, I hate to be doing this to you... but we're doing 4 space indents...
<Saviq> /we need astyle config around
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, my bad, modelines would be nice though
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<tsdgeos> pre-commit hook, not sure if possible in bzr, gstreamer had it afair
<tsdgeos> in git
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not possible in bzr (unless you install it in your ~/.bzr)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could think of a generic hook for your ~/.bzr that would use some config file checked into your repository
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so possible in that sense
<mhr3> Saviq, hope the newline between the case and the { is fine
<tsdgeos> sure, would still need "manual intervention"
<mhr3> Saviq, "case Foo: {" just looks wrong :P
<tsdgeos> so people that are not "the usual hackers" still would have the problem
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<seb128> tedg, mhr3: jbicha just pinged us about lp #1155968 ... is the new version fine for unity's stack?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155968 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Upgrade zeitgeist to 0.9.14" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155968
<seb128> or do you guys would need to port your stuff first?
<Saviq> mhr3, we don't yet have a clear style guide in there, am trying to get to that sooner rather than later
<tedg> seb128, They can be dual installed (I have that on my system now).  But, yes, I'd like the new version.
<Saviq> mhr3, it's most probably gonna be Qt style, though, as it's all just Qt code, really
<seb128> tedg, ok, thanks, I will have a look to that then
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, whatever, it just a style... i'll get slapped for the first commit, but hopefully then i'll remember
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<mhr3> Saviq, but i have no problems with it only cause it's a 20line diff commit ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, I do feel I'd be bitten by the lack of braces around single-line case blocks
<Saviq> mhr3, but at least in that case it dies on compilation
<Saviq> so yeah +1
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not common to do braces around cases, needs to be done only when you have a new variable there
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, my point - here you can't be bitten the same as with if
<mhr3> right, i just like switches, it's miles easier to read
<mhr3> seb128, eh, sorry, i'm not aware of breakage that new zg would cause
<mhr3> seb128, is it needed for something? or just jbicha wants the latest and greatest?
<seb128> mhr3, k, let's see
<seb128> mhr3, well, both, I had to patch e.g gedit's back to undo https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=20d860b6500e8f9a8143be4df306225e206664d6
<seb128> mhr3, tedg seems keen to get the new version as well (I think they said the performances are improved)
<seb128> tedg, you wanted the update for specific reason?
<mhr3> seb128, yea, ted wanted the no-dbus db reading
<tedg> seb128, I'd like to use it for tracking in HUD.  Not sure I'll get to the port this cycle as I'm getting bogged down with other stuff.  :-(
<tedg> But that's why I'm interested
<mhr3> tedg, you don't need new zg for that ;)
<tedg> mhr3, I need it for it to be reasonably performant.  The DBus reading is why we didn't use ZG at the start.
<mhr3> tedg, oh, i thought you just wanted the new ontology...
<tedg> mhr3, No, that's just #defines, I can steal that easily enough :-)
<mhr3> indeed
 * tedg already knows of that evil <evil laugh>
<mzanetti> Saviq: tested this, works fine: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.flipped-support/+merge/171061
<mzanetti> Saviq: want me to top-approve?
<mzanetti> or wait a bit in the hope that the adb-over-tcp gets supported before we switch to flipped containers?
<mzanetti> ah, screw it.
<mzanetti> I'll top-approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's ready to top-approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, it supports both, so it's fine
<mterry> Kaleo, heyo.  Do you know if there's an API in Qt that will expose whether the display device is on or not?  I haven't found one, but I thought I'd ask someone that knew Qt well
<mhall119> tvoss_: loved those screenshots of other DEs on XMir
<mhall119> tvoss_: can I safely s/Unity Next/Unity 8/ on unity.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> also, we have documentation up there about running tests, do we have any documentation about writing them?
<tvoss_> mhall119, glad you liked them, the replace should be fine! kgunn, any objections?
<kgunn> mhall119: go for it
<tvoss_> mhall119, blender works, too :) but need to take a video, screenshot is a bit boring in this case
<mhall119> tvoss_: kgunn: on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ under "Build dependencies" it says that build -s will:
<mhall119> Build and install lp:libunity/phablet, lp:unity/phablet-mods, lp:hud/phablet and lp:unity-lens-people locally
<mhall119> are those project branches still correct?
<kgunn> mhall119: i was just looking this over
<kgunn> i don't think they are right anymore...
<dandrader> mhall119, check the latest state of the build script. it has changed quite a bit overtime.
<dandrader> mhall119, If I'm not mistaken it also works only in saucy now
<kgunn> dandrader: yep...
<kgunn> i was actually changing the wiki atm
<kgunn> but then feeling lost....as i think lots of stuff has changed
<kgunn> mhall119: sorry...just realized you're editing too...i just bailed out
<mhall119> kgunn: let me save my edits, then you can jump in
<mhall119> kgunn: I'm only editing the WP page, not the wiki
<kgunn> mzanetti: do you have a quick decoder ring for the ./run options ? wrt lockscreen (e.g. if set...is there a default pin & passphrase)
<kgunn> and how to set lock (on the desktop)
<kgunn> mhall119: that's what i meant...i was in WP
<mhall119> kgunn: okay, I'm done now, you can go in and make any changes you need
<mterry> kgunn, pin is 1234
<mterry> kgunn, password is password I believe
<kgunn> mterry: ta
<kgunn> mterry: are you able to run on desktop (e.g. ./run)
<kgunn> ?
<mterry> kgunn, you need -f for that
<kgunn> mterry: actually same result
<mterry> kgunn, what's the result?
<kgunn> unless you tell me i screwed up by trying to run w/o -f one time
<mterry> no
<kgunn> mterry: it complains about unity.notifications not installed (shell.qml:31:1)
<mterry> kgunn, oh yeah, that's new.  I got that last Friday when I was playing with trunk.  I didn't investigate, since it wasn't blocking me, but I thought it was unusual
<kgunn> mterry: so did the shell window actually launch for you ? (i get nothing)
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti : do you know what package Unity.Notifications is in?  Seems to be missing from ./build -s run because ./run -f complains about missing Unity.Notifications.  ^
<mterry> kgunn, no
<mterry> kgunn, I also get nothing, just the error about notifications
<mterry> MacSlow wrote the notification stuff, but he's not on here now
<kgunn> mterry: not sure why it failed....weird....just manually did a apt-get install of unity-notifications-impl-1 (per the ./build script...) and it worked
<kgunn> i now see a shell
<mterry> kgunn, aw awesome
<mterry> I guess I need to do that too
<kgunn> mterry: ah-ha...because its not really "unity-notifications-impl-1"...its "qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin"
<dandrader> the missing unity.notifications was added to the "build --setup" script on revision 36
<dandrader> kgunn, mterry ^
<mhall119> is there a reason why Search isn't enabled on the Unity 8 home lens?
<mhall119> and a way to enable it
<Saviq_> mhall119, because it's not the real home scope
<Saviq_> mhall119, you could drop it from the list of mappings in DashContent.qml
<Saviq_> mhall119, but that would probably kill your dash due to the amount of data (we're fixing that)
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I'm really looking forward to using the smart scopes on my N7
<kgunn> mterry: dandrader ....acutally, figured it out...if you have any failures from the apt-get update after the build add's ppas....then it bails out
<kgunn> e.g. i had some armhf failures lingering in there
<kgunn> once i cleaned that up...it installs notifications just fine
<kgunn> dandrader: last one...what diff does  -m "no mouse touch" make...tested both, at least i can't see a real diff
<kgunn> dandrader: actually...at least no mouse touch doesn't reveal the launcher once in the dash
<dandrader> kgunn, if you disable the conversion of MouseEvents into TouchEvents then components that handle only touch won't work (such as DirectionalDragArea)
<dandrader> kgunn, right not part of the edge drags is MouseArea based and part DirectionalDragArea based, so you get mixed results
<dandrader> s/not/now
<kgunn> dandrader: ok...is there some specific way that's useful ?
<kgunn> like why would you ever want to use -m (sorry if its obvious)
<dandrader> kgunn, well, if you wanna a setup that matches the device you will want to disable that conversion
<dandrader> kgunn, but it's more of an hypothetical scenario than a real one
<kgunn> dandrader: yeah...i guess from a perception point of view...no -m seems to work just fine (and more like i'd expect)
<kgunn> mhall119: hey, i was getting around to looking at updating instructions....but....seems the page has gone missing
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/unitynext
<kgunn> nvmd....
<kgunn> i see
<kgunn> unity8
<kgunn> cool
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-26
<Saviq> MacSlow, try and rejoin?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... just trying that...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm typing in Google-Hangout... but it just not coming through
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, just type here
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll fwd
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's so slow/laggy... no idea what's wrong?
<MacSlow> Saviq, the existing regression test (in Python) are a starting point for the autopilot-tests
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, just...
<MacSlow> Saviq, what kind of framework is expected from Chris' side
<MacSlow> Saviq, that I could/should/have to utilize for autopilot for the notification-test in specific... if any
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... mumble
<MacSlow> veebers, Saviq: yeah... next Monday then -> mumble?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, veebers will set it up
<MacSlow> veebers, Saviq: but maybe I've sorted out the hangout-problems under saucy until then
<Saviq> MacSlow, and we'll meet in some minutes
<veebers> MacSlow, Saviq: we can mumble now if you wish (you will just need to wait while I setup)
<didrocks> Saviq: tell me once your meeting is over, some questions on daily release for unity8 :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<MacSlow> veebers, sure thing... I'll wait
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, we're waiting
<veebers> Saviq: sweet, setup now. Where are we meeting?
<Saviq> veebers, can't hear you, you need to push to talk
<Saviq> veebers, I think it's right ctrl by defautl
<MacSlow> veebers, we see you on the server... can you hear us at least?
<veebers> MacSlow: I can hear you, you can't me
<veebers> one moment
<Saviq> didrocks, done
<didrocks> Saviq: hey! so I'm doing some packaging cleanup for daily releasing unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> so expect a MP soon :)
<didrocks> first question:
<didrocks> - did you settled on using unity8 as a launchpad source?
<didrocks> to keep unity 7 bugs separeted from unity8 ones?
<Saviq> didrocks, we did not, but I agree that'd be a big benefit
<Saviq> didrocks, will discuss that later today and get back to you, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: do you want me to handle that? So having lp:unity8 for now, and then, once the transition is ended, we can move it back to lp:unity?
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, if you need me for some args, I can help :)
<seb128> not sure changing the name would make a real difference
<Saviq> didrocks, I think I'm good, just don't want to make that decision on my own
<seb128> the users who report bugs manually are still going to bug "unity" for most
<didrocks> Saviq: oki
<seb128> the ones that use apport ... we can tag unity8 bugs from there with a hook
<didrocks> seb128: well, at least crashes will make sense, and we won't have a long time to fetch lp:unity/phablet
<didrocks> seb128: also, having a unity8 source without having the launchpad project doesn't make sense
<seb128> k, fair enough
<seb128> hum
<seb128> broken libgrip was SRUed to raring :/
<seb128> didrocks, no sil around so it's for you, bug #1194714 ... libgrip breaks eog (and evince in some other way) ... we had the same issue in saucy recently, I guess the fix didn't get backported to the stable serie
<ubot5> bug 1194714 in eog (Ubuntu) "eog crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194714
<didrocks> seb128: well, let's reject the current source from proposed, mind you? then, tomorrow, I'll check with sil2100, I have etoomuchbacklog right now
<seb128> didrocks, ok, do you know how to reject something from proposed? is that just deleting the binaries?
<didrocks> seb128: I think so, pitti should know?
<seb128> let me ask on #ubuntu-release
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<Saviq> didrocks, otoh sticking to lp:unity8 will really mean that we'll only un-stick after unity7 eol
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I think TBH, we'll stick to this until unity8 is the default
<didrocks> Saviq: then, the bug rate is low enough to be able to handle this
<Saviq> mhm
<didrocks> Saviq: my other question was on your build-deps in your ppa
<didrocks> Saviq: you do add other deps than those on distro, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, not build ones, no
<Saviq> didrocks, we're building against distro
<didrocks> just the runtimes one for indicators?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<Saviq> didrocks, and it's going away soon
<didrocks> Saviq: how do you then try on i386/amd64 the shell?
<didrocks> libhud-client2-dev is different on i386/amd64 than armhf
<didrocks> (hud using bamf on the first archs=
<tsdgeos> lol, mouse wheeling over an open app in the launcher focuses the app
<didrocks> )*
<tsdgeos> totally unexpected
<Saviq> didrocks, so I don't forget - ok so what're the advantages - separate project / bug / milestone / tag management, correct default branch stacking
<didrocks> Saviq: I think you listed all
<Saviq> didrocks, since we don't run real apps in i386/amd64 (not before Mir)
<didrocks> ah, so apps matching doesn't impact
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> but you will need a smarter hud then?
<didrocks> being able to run with unity7(bamf) and with Mir
<didrocks> do you know if it's under work?
<Saviq> didrocks, good catch, we need hud to switch between bamf and Mir
<didrocks> yep ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't think there's anyone actively working on this, will confirm when tedg comes online
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> tests/autopilot/unity8 usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8
<didrocks> hum :)
<didrocks> I think it means debian/rules is broken
<didrocks> I'll have a look
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, can you explain this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800865/
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably not
<mzanetti> Saviq: feels like a bug in borderimage, doesn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tried if `source: foo ? source1 : source2` works?
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably will work. and what I'm going to do
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, like it doesn't emit sourceChanged
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I feel the need of reporting a bug
 * mzanetti tries with a regular image
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, simplify, verify, rinse/repeat
<mzanetti> Saviq: weird... same for the Image {}
<Saviq> mzanetti, have a small test tsdgeos could run under 5.1?
<mzanetti> yeah. gimme a sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: now look at that...
<mzanetti> Saviq: it happens only if "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1"
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, it might be theming, then
<mzanetti> I think its rather our image provider
<mzanetti> anyways... we know where to direct the bug report
<Saviq> mzanetti, image provider shouldn't be touched when image:// isn't used, should it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes it is... because of that @GU notation
<Saviq> ah that one
<mzanetti> Saviq: it hijhacks every image resolving
<Saviq> indeed
<mzanetti> -h
<didrocks> waow, that many lintian errors while building unity8. Some work has to be done :p
<didrocks> E: unity8: arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share usr/share/unity8/plugins/HudClient/libHudClientQml.so
<didrocks> Saviq: a lot of those, I think we should move them in private lib dir ^
<Saviq> didrocks, I agree, we're bad there
<didrocks> like /usr/lib/<triplet>/unity8/plugins/
<Saviq> didrocks, /qml/
<didrocks> /usr/lib/<triplet>/unity8/plugins/qml/ ?
<Saviq> didrocks, /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml/plugins
<didrocks> Saviq: there will be other things in /usr/lib/*/unity8/ and /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml/ ?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, imports and modules
<Saviq> didrocks, it's same for /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/ - I want to keep the same structure
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, let me do the reorg packaging-wise, then, let's look together at the upstream code, shall we?
<Saviq> didrocks, +1
<didrocks> makes sense :)
<greyback> Oops sorry, slept in
<didrocks> Saviq: any reason why you dh_shlibdeps -XlibMockLightDM-qml.so
<didrocks> as it's in a private lib, we shouldn't need that, nor filter the deps?
<Saviq> didrocks, is that something we're doing actively? :D
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah see it now
<Saviq> didrocks, that's mterry's doing
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, interesting, I think this will go away once moving the binaries
<didrocks> Saviq: doing that right now, (for plugins/) I'll find a qml one as well?
<Saviq> didrocks, a qml lightdm plugin? yes
<Saviq> didrocks, plugins/LightDM
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, and apart from this qml/ folder, we'll have other dirs that should be there?
<didrocks> like imports?
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't think there's anything right now
<Saviq> didrocks, but there will be later
<Saviq> didrocks, but we'll manage that then
<didrocks> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... seems we haven't released unity-api yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, with the launcher?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, we should daily-release
<mzanetti> Saviq: there doesn't seem to be any package yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: in the repositories
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed, nothing went into distro
<Saviq> didrocks, lp:unity-api < what do we do with that?
<MCR> didrocks, hi - got one minute or two ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: how do the notifications build? don't they use unity-api yet?
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I'm going to one after another :)
<didrocks> MCR: not really TBH, but I'm not the only one who can answer I guess :)
<MCR> didrocks, you are ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, they don't
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, you have that on your radar, then?
<didrocks> Saviq: yep :)
<Saviq> didrocks, as usual, two steps ahead of us, mzanetti ^
<MCR> I have just cleaned up Compiz from useless files and need your okidoki, Sam already reviewed and approved it and it is really simple...
<MCR> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-remove-useless-files.1/+merge/166937
<MCR> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> hum, where is alf? :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, about that issue that if you drag the Launcher beyond the middle of the screen it moves back offscreen upon release
<didrocks> MCR: easy enough, didn't really need me, but approved :)
<MCR> didrocks, thx
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you mind if I fix it or will it conflict with your new-folding-animation patch?
<didrocks> yw
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope. won't conflict
<MCR> it was rotting there for almost 2 months now ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: there are some other bugreports related to this too... probably it would make sense if I work them out. do you have a particular reason to have that fixed now?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it's just bothering me during my edge-drag tests
<dandrader> mzanetti, but ok. I'll leave it to you
<Saviq> dandrader, CODING: independent, maybe, conflicting - for sure ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. let me fix that... because that feature is actually needed when minimizing an app, its not totall straight forward
<tsdgeos> woot
<tsdgeos> i uninstalled qtdeclarative-dev by mistake and can't install it anymore
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/782984/
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<didrocks> Saviq: usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks is a qml plugin as well?
<tsdgeos> lol my local cache has "bigger" packages than saucy
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/782990/
<tsdgeos> i guess i just purge the cache and force install the saucy versions?
<tsdgeos> yeah that worked
<didrocks> (seems so, moving them as well)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you using unity in saucy?
<dandrader> as your desktop environment
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you get icons on your desktop background/wallpaper?
<dandrader> (i.e. is there a nautilus running for the desktop)
<tsdgeos> i do
<tsdgeos> i just touched ~/Desktop/foo
<tsdgeos> and foo appeared there
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and are your window title bars huge light-grey things?
<tsdgeos> my window bars look the same they looked in raring afair
<tsdgeos> i can take a screenshot if you want
<dandrader> tsdgeos, please do
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmmm, it seems my unity settings got all f**ed up during the upgrade them
<dandrader> upgrade from raring to saucy I mean
<didrocks> dandrader: it seems more that gnome-settings-daemon crashed
<didrocks> did you try relaunching it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: http://i.imgur.com/WkSygho.png
<dandrader> didrocks, hmm, didn't check the presence of gnome-settings-daemon. let me see (gotta log out from xubuntu and log in with Unity)
<didrocks> dandrader: just open a terminal
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mine is definitely different. even my indicator icons are borked
<didrocks> dandrader: and run it
<dandrader> didrocks, gnome-settings-daemon is running. I even did a "restart gnome-settings-daemon".
<dandrader> didrocks, should I do a complete reset on unity settings or something?
<didrocks> dandrader: and you still have no unity team?
<didrocks> dandrader: I doubt it's unity, can you post a screenshot?
<dandrader> didrocks, yes. wait a sec
<dandrader> didrocks, http://ubuntuone.com/5uAMfoCitG4bZZvKJRk9Jq
<didrocks> dandrader: seems like you have the GNOME default theme applied
<didrocks> dandrader: gnome-control-center -> appearance, check the theme is "ambiance"
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI, package cleaning for unity8 done, I think you will need some upstream changes as the install paths did change, do you mind looking at that?
<didrocks> Saviq: lp:~didrocks/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup
<dandrader> didrocks, erm. there's no "appearance" option (or anything similar) in my gnome-control-center...
<didrocks> dandrader: are you in the ubuntu session?
<dandrader> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> dandrader: echo $SESSION
<didrocks> and echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<dandrader> didrocks, nothing is printed out
<dandrader> (for the SESSION)
<didrocks> how do you log in? using lightdm?
<dandrader> likewise for XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<dandrader> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> by any chance, using the phablet-team ppa?
<dandrader> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801085/
<didrocks> dandrader: I'm pretty sure you have a bad interaction with all those ppa
<dandrader> hmm... looks like it needs a clean up
<didrocks> I would think the phablet-team* ones
<didrocks> it's like you don't have the desktop integration anymore
<dandrader> didrocks, at least the phablet-team-desktop-deps-saucy is needed according to unity8's build script... but I've removed all the raring ones.
<dandrader> didrocks, ok, now I have XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity and SESSION=ubuntu
<tsdgeos> lol
<didrocks> dandrader: so, gnome-control-center, you should have appearance :)
<tsdgeos> just found out that one of the calls to QLimitProxyModelQML::setModel takes 77 msec
<tsdgeos> no wonder the scrolling feels jumpy
<tsdgeos> that's a 13fps rate
<dandrader> didrocks, wow, just like magic! thanks a lot!
<didrocks> dandrader: yw :)
<dandrader> didrocks, but is it so that the close,minimize,maximize icons in title bars are on the right corner now?
<didrocks> dandrader: you really installed something that screwed your settings I guess :)
<didrocks> ensure you have /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override installed
<didrocks> if so, gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout
<dandrader> didrocks, I have that file and issue this command. I guess I have to restart my session to get the results
<dandrader> well, I think I'll have to install saucy from scratch (using a cdimage)
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-revealing-tweaks/+merge/171509
<dandrader> mzanetti, the diff is huge. are you sure it does only what you say in the commit message?
<mzanetti> dandrader: check the prerequisite branch
<dandrader> ah
<dandrader> gonna reinstall my desktop from scratch (using a 13.10 cd image). will be back once it's done.
<mzanetti> Saviq: what exactly is the difference between tests/mocks and tests/qmltests/plugins/ ?
<mzanetti> it seems a bit like they should be merged together into tests/mocks, no?
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: i think some mocks are used when running in the desktop on "regular" mode (i.e. non test)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ones are tests for plugins, the others are plugins for tests...
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... not really, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, not
<Saviq> didn't read properly
<mzanetti> Saviq: the tests for plugins are yet another dir
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, what tsdgeos_ said - Ubuntu.Applications and LightDM do not have a real counterpart yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: I agree with tsdgeos_. the ones in tests/qmltests/plugins seem to be used only for testing, while the ones in /tests/mocks/ seem to be used for testing and for running
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're fakes, really
<Saviq> not mocks
<mzanetti> yeah, but all of them
 * Saviq never got to understand the difference
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, in theory mocks are things where you can set expectations, especially for tests
<mzanetti> Saviq: while fakes are only there to provide something that's not ready yet
<mzanetti> we seem to use it the other way round tho :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you want to clean it up - feel free
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I would just merge everything into tests/mocks
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we make sure that it's appended to the QML import path for fallbacks, that should probably work
<mzanetti> Saviq: well. right now I'm busy to implement a mock for the launcher that uses the unity-api
<mzanetti> so probably after that I can do the cleanup/merge
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, did you see my questions previously? :)
<Saviq> didrocks, must've missed them, sorry, looking at the log
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we'll have a look there
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I consider unity8 done until then, do not hesitate if you think we should move more content :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I love the fact that qml files and asset are in usr/share/ btw
<didrocks> we need to have that for some apps not following it
<Saviq> didrocks, could you maybe move that under ~unity-team and MR, so that we can push the relevant upstream fixes?
<didrocks> Saviq: sure, one sec!
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171534
<Saviq> didrocks, did you not want to move under ~unity-team? we could push our fixes there then and land together, now we'd need to merge into your branch first
<didrocks> oupsss
<didrocks> stupid bzr
<didrocks> Saviq: I did push to ~unity-team, but then lp-propose retook my first push
<didrocks> Saviq: fixing, sorry :/
<Saviq> didrocks, cheers
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171537 better, isn't it? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, indeed!
<didrocks> Saviq: include/unity/ExceptionImplBase.h: in unity-api is GPL3, not LGPL, is that wanted?
<didrocks> same for include/unity/SymbolExport.h
<Saviq> didrocks, tbh most of unity-api should be lgpl, afaics
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I think it's a typo, let's fix it
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, there is a big mix of license, let me open a bug and let michi___ and mzanetti fixing it :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I expected as much there
<dandrader> now I finally have a fully working Unity in saucy
<Saviq> olli, kgunn, any objections to moving unity8 to a separate lp:unity8 project? it has the disadvantage of sticking the 8 at the end of it to the end of time (well, we'd move it to lp:unity when unity8 becomes default)
<Saviq> but then has the advantage of separate project management, bugs, milestones, blueprints, tags
<Saviq> and faster default bzr pulls / pushes
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: another crash reproduced, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/UseC++LVWPH/+merge/168073/comments/382423
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: let me see
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: test case a little artificial :)
<greyback_> but I wanted to push the model insertions/removals to check everything was ok
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: lol your last mail says "From:	ubuntu-phone <ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net>"
<kgunn> Saviq: +1
<kgunn> i don't work with it 1/2 as much as you guys....and i notice the speed
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: can't really repro, can you be a bit more precise what you mean with "scroll up & down a bit" ?
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: have you pulled? maybe fixed with yesterday's fixes?
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: I wish I could, it's hard to repro.
<greyback_> yep, pulled
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: bt ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, which one? :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: sure, gimme a sec
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: the one that says "On the contrary."
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: yes, crashed now
<kgunn> greyback_: i gotta know "taking the mickey" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, right, I got an extension in TBird letting me choose / tweak From... it gets confused sometimes ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, note the send time ;) 22.06 - moderation took a while :D
<greyback_> kgunn: :D  best translated to: "messing around a bit too much"
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: i'm getting this http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/783176/
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: oh
<tsdgeos_> right
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: yep
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: that is a werid crash
<tsdgeos_> ah wait, wrong read of the crash
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: while I've got you, notice in that qml file that I've commented out heightToClip.
<greyback_> am I using it wrong? As it doesn't seem to exist
<greyback_> in the delegate's context anyway, which is where I thought it should be
<greyback_> grr, lousy wifi
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: standup
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you said now would be the right time to move stuff around.
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: while I've got you, notice in that qml file that I've commented out heightToClip. I seem to be using it wrong, but I don't see why
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171537
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's fixes to be made to our code there, too, 'cause didrocks moved stuff around in the packaging
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, I see...
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: ok, i'll setting the context propety too late, which seems to work fine for the code in unity8 but not in your one, let me push that (you'll have to adapt the code, it's not correctly clipping afaics)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so at least one important thing is that we need to actually install those fakes
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: well you can say the property is not properly documented either :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, to $LIBDIR/unity/qml
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: ah ok, that did confuse me
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is not the case for mocks
<Saviq> mzanetti, but obviously we can do that on a per-plugin basis
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll jump on this in a minute
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<tsdgeos_> greyback_: pushed the heightToClip thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I'm okay with having a single fakes/mocks directory, of which we only install those that don't have their real counterparts
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. and over time we just remove all the installations as they are replaced by the real things and just keep them for testing
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably makes sense to tackle https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/8.shellImport_List/+merge/171541 too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, the launcher thing... might not be your fault: Failed to get image from provider: image://scaling/0.444444/[...]phone-app@18.png
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't have application icons all of a sudden
<mzanetti> hmm... weird
<Saviq> mzanetti, the warnings for the device stand, though, I'd say
 * Saviq reboot
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: thanks
<tsdgeos> dude my session just blowed up
<greyback_> tsdgeos_: hmm, unsure if related, try this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801623/
<greyback_> tsdgeos: move the list down maybe 3 items. Then flick it up to the top again
<tsdgeos> probably the same
<tsdgeos> something's weird hapeening
<greyback_> "possible QQuickItem::polish() loop"
<tsdgeos> i'm getting height called over an item i've already deleted
<tsdgeos> and when i delete it i am asserting it's not on the list
<tsdgeos> so it's a bit weird someone calls it
<tsdgeos> your loop comment may have something to do with it
<greyback_> though I'm also getting bindings errors, so it could be my code
<greyback_> interesting
<tsdgeos> i've seen some binding errors about "height"
<tsdgeos> that i've just decided to classify as "the thing that spits those errors has no clue"
<greyback_> :)
<tsdgeos> since my height in the explamples i was using is always the same
<greyback_> that is peculiar
<greyback_> can you show me an example with that?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: if you run the tests, you'll see a few most probbly
<tsdgeos> and if you see there the height can't get looped
<mzanetti> Saviq: could you give it another shot please?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> the launcher-new-folding
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, works
<Saviq> mzanetti, and now I've screwed my head back on
<Saviq> mzanetti, the warnings are  from the apps lens
<mzanetti> Saviq: you still have them?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the libunity bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: the fact that ubuntushape is not a parent of its image gets me every time
 * mzanetti wonders if that isn't actually bad behavio of the UbuntuShape
<Saviq> mzanetti, it could probably be smart about it, i.e. if children.count == 1 and children[0] is Image, use it as image, otherwise do the usual shader effect
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then it would have to check recursively
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... I mean even with the usual effect. the Image {} in there is not a child of the shape
<mzanetti> Saviq: i.e: image: Image { anchors.fill: parent } does not work inside a ubuntuShape
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<greyback_> tsdgeos: no height bindings warnings in my test run http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801656/
<greyback_> few times pageHeader doesn't have a parent, but that's all
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it could probably be made to work
<tsdgeos> maybe i fixed that ?¿
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback_> rofl
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> i got one in the section one
<tsdgeos> in ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection::growWindowAtBottom
<greyback_> tsdgeos: you running 5.1 by any chance?
<tsdgeos> not when running those tests
<mzanetti> dednick: had a review on this https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/8.shellImport_List/+merge/171541
<mzanetti> dednick: needs at least better explanation
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. just fixing it now. give me a sec :)
<dednick> mzanetti: it's somewhat of a premerge of indicators-client
<greyback_> tsdgeos: so I partially have clipping working for a simple case: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801787/
<greyback_> tsdgeos: but only the first delegate in a section is clipped correctly, all others are not
<greyback_> that does suit the shell, I can't deny that
<greyback_> but you think it would be tough to fix it for all delegates?
<Saviq> mterry, mzanetti I noticed this before but didn't ping you guys: there's no "Tap to unlock" on first start on the tablet
<Saviq> there's just an empty button
<mterry> Saviq, I'll note it down in my TODO
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... can reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick's shellImport
<Saviq> mzanetti, is just in preparation for indicators-client
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was part of that merge before but I asked him to extract it to reduce the diff
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> still... I think my questions are valid
<tsdgeos> greyback_: it should not
<tsdgeos> greyback_: add a comment to the MR, still fighting the crash from before
<tsdgeos> no clue what may be happening yet :-/
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ok, let me add comment with test case to
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i don't understand what you mean about the carousel thing
<greyback_> tsdgeos: in the screenshot, look at where the images in the carousel are clipped at the top
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's a carousel bug then :D
<tsdgeos> or not
<tsdgeos> tbh it's a bit disconcerting how much the carousel leaks into the other dash screen if i don't set the clipping to true
<greyback_> tsdgeos: carousel was example, as it uses image so is easier to see.
<tsdgeos> so you mean it's not carousel only?
<tsdgeos> then i don't understand waht you mean again :D
<greyback_> nope, I'm struggling to explain
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should release to get your launcher some spanking
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me preps
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback_> mterry: ppa you probably want to know about: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir
<greyback_> mterry: I've not checked it in a few days, but it has packages that have unity running on Mir
<mterry> greyback_, ah interesting....
<mterry> greyback_, yeah, I've been building from scratch
<greyback_> mterry: yep. That PPA works, but already is several days old, hence I'd need to check it out before fully recommending it
<mterry> greyback_, it's not auto-built?  hm
<greyback_> mterry: not yet, ricardo was pushing to it manually
<greyback_> mterry: auto-landing to be done
<Saviq> dandrader, you just piss off more people with each MR you merge :D
<dandrader> Saviq, what MR are you talking about?
<Saviq> dandrader, any that makes it more difficult to edge-drag
<Saviq> dandrader, because people can'd do perpendicular ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, yeah. we probably have to have more relaxed maxDeviation values
<dednick> Saviq: you're giving me insecurities about my dodgey coding.
<mzanetti> Saviq: can we get this merged too before releasing? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-revealing-tweaks/+merge/171509
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, can we?
<dednick> Saviq: this review is getting out of hand ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, its approved... it just depends how fast you want the release
<Saviq> dednick, sorry, I'm just being interrupted all the time :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we can wait
<dednick> Saviq: no worries.
<Saviq> dednick, most of the stuff I'm asking is really about /me understanding what's happening or some minor tweaks
<dednick> Saviq: yep. i'm just feeling sorry for you over here
<Saviq> dednick, don't :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.release-7812/+merge/171600
<Saviq> mzanetti, Micha{ł,l,el}s dominated the changelog :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... and we didn't even use all we have
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed :)
<om26er> It seems scopes icons are appearing in the dash due to some reason http://ubuntuone.com/5GklKFKcUKYSfnAUqTarS1
<om26er> (on touch)
<dandrader> Saviq, does our coding style say anything about semi-colons in javascript code?
<dandrader> ie. whether you should put them or not
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, it's usually ok not to, until it isn't anymore...
<dandrader> Saviq, !?
<Saviq> dandrader, I mean that's the reason why
<Saviq> dandrader, in theory JS doesn't require semicolons
<Saviq> dandrader, but there's instances when you need them or code isn't executed how you wanted it to
<dandrader> Saviq, just like with semi-colons in QML?
<Saviq> dandrader, that's another reason why we want semi-colons in JS
<Saviq> dandrader, to visually distinguish JS from QML
<Saviq> dandrader, but AFAIK there's no place where QML fails because you haven't added a semicolon
<dandrader> Saviq, why do you want to distinguish JS from QML?
<Saviq> dandrader, to see what is JS and what is QML in a .qml file
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean, how is that useful in practice
<Saviq> dandrader, just helps readability
<Saviq> dandrader, you can easily identify JS blocks
<dandrader> Saviq, well, you just told me the same thing with different words :)
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed, I probably have nothing to add :)
<Saviq> dandrader, readability is enough of a reason, IMO :)
<dandrader> Saviq, but should put this up for voting!
<Saviq> dandrader, we already did ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, that coding style thread has been too quiet lately
<Saviq> dandrader, you were late to the party :D
<dandrader> damn
<Saviq> dandrader, click on the Comments button in the doc ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've made progress with the component, but there are a lot of varying options for this one component.
<nic-doffay> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cg9ruHiEpRynEr_Ipf39Z0MQINEWoChIN-d111yx-Qw/edit#
<nic-doffay> What would be the best way for the user to select which type they would like to use?
<dandrader> dednick, should be good to go now
<dobey> is lp:unity/8.0 supposed to rend itself unusable once one tries to open the dash with the sliding from the right edge?
 * greyback_ eod
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> is Unity finally able to run good under mir?
<gotwig> when is Compiz going to be dropped from Unity
<greyback_> gotwig: when Unity8+Mir is feature comparable with Unity+Compiz
<greyback_> I can't offer a time estimate however
<gotwig> greyback_, Unity+Mir does not use Compiz, right?
<greyback_> right
<Saviq> mterry, can you do a quickie please https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.fix-pot/+merge/171663 ?
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mterry, we had the .pot malformed somehow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-27
<Saviq> mzanetti, you looking at the packaging cleanup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool, let me know if you need help there
<Saviq> mzanetti, it looks like we could not install some of them (like Utils, do we need them installed?)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then they're installed into $LIBDIR/qml/ directly - instead of $LIBDIR/qml/plugins
<Saviq> I'm good with leaving mocks under $LIBDIR/qml/mocks
<Saviq> as the real implementations will be installed into $LIBDIR/qml/plugins
<Saviq> didrocks, question: the ${SHELL_PRIVATE_LIBDIR} - is it ok that other packages would install there (the shell-facing plugins should not be on the system-wide import path)
<Saviq> didrocks, and how do we communicate that path to others? cmake module or can we do with a .pc file?
<didrocks> Saviq: you mean, like plugins? in qml/ ?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> yeah, it's fine
<didrocks> Saviq: .pc file if you want more widespread support, I'm fine if you just provide a cmake modules to force the others to use cmake though
<Saviq> didrocks, evil :D
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> Saviq: what about qml/plugins/ ?
<didrocks> Saviq: I saw that qml modules for Qt are under qml/
<Saviq> didrocks, everything should be under qml/{plugins,imports,modules}
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll fix that in the branch
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, it's not how it is in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/?
<didrocks> everything is under qt5/{qml/plugins,imports,modules}
<didrocks> oups
<didrocks> everything is under qt5/{qml,plugins,imports,modules}
<Saviq> didrocks, I know
<Saviq> didrocks, you're right
<Saviq> didrocks, we probably only want the separation in code
<Saviq> aah wait
<didrocks> Saviq: so, following that schema in file system? (I think it's better if we folllow what Qt is doing) :)
 * Saviq is lost
<didrocks> Saviq: I think your case is more plugins, so you should ship them in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/plugins
<didrocks> (not qml/, that's why I tried to tell yesterday :p)
<didrocks> apart if those plugins are qml modules
<didrocks> and so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<sil2100> bregma: ping :)
<Saviq> didrocks, well, qt5/imports only have Qt labs and QtWebKit for qml
<Saviq> didrocks, the rest is under qml
<didrocks> Saviq: those are modules exposed to qml, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, anything that has a "qmldir" file, yes
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/ I guess for your modules, as it is today?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure why the separation to imports
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's the shadow part for me TBH :)
<Saviq> didrocks, after all, you don't want two things installed in parallel in plugins and modules
<didrocks> right
<Saviq> didrocks, as then you can't foresee the priority order
<didrocks> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/plugins/ would be Qt-only plugins, right?
<didrocks> (not exposed to qml)
<paulliu> pstolowski: hi.. I think I got empty actions list when using previewData.actions.
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> Saviq: at least, we agree on our understanding of the current layout, not that bad :p
<Saviq> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> did you see my email? ok for unity-api and unity8 being in the same stack for the time being?
<didrocks> and you will dep on platform-api, so depending on platform stack
<pstolowski> paulliu: hi, is your branch the same as yesterday?
<paulliu> pstolowski: no.. let me push it..wait
<Saviq> didrocks, +1, didn't read through it yet, but what you say makes sense
<Saviq> didrocks, did you see http://code.launchpad.net/unity8 btw? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: oh I didn't \o/ awesome :)
<Saviq> didrocks, we're going to do a smooth transition, ok? as in we'll wait for most of the MRs against lp:unity/8.0 to land
<Saviq> didrocks, but propose new ones against lp:unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, and sync across
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, I think it's possible to retarget automatically the MP
<paulliu> pstolowski: lp:~paulliu/unity/activate1
<didrocks> Saviq: have you already diverged?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<Saviq> didrocks, no divergence planned
<didrocks> Saviq: let me have look then
<dednick> Saviq: have we got a coding style doc for unity8?
<Saviq> didrocks, let me make sure
<Saviq> dednick, not yet, I'm afraid
<Saviq> dednick, for C++ we'll probably go for Qt code, as like 99% of what we're doing is Qt
<Saviq> s/code/style/
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, your latest commit is in
<dednick> Saviq: aiight
<Saviq> dednick, for QML we're going for Qt, too (as there isn't anything else)
<didrocks> Saviq: so, let me try something *crazy* :)
<dednick> Saviq: so basically all just qt style :)
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, we're a full-on Qt app, don't see a reason to diverge
<Saviq> didrocks, synced
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, one sec!
<pstolowski> paulliu: ok, looking... afacit it works with your yesterday's code (just checked; after changing that one line to "text: modelData.displayName")
<pstolowski> paulliu: I'm getting " ReferenceError: grid is not defined" with your branch
<pstolowski> paulliu: and according to your debug, I get [PreviewAction(0x3c24da0)]
<didrocks> Saviq: grrr, changing the branch between projects seem to forget all MP :/
<didrocks> Saviq: it's working when you rename the branch
<didrocks> like ~foo/bar/test1 to ~foo/bar/test2
<Saviq> didrocks, :/
<didrocks> (it retargets the MP)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, let's go manual
<didrocks> but not from one project to another
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I have reverted…
<Saviq> didrocks, it'll be fine, we'll do dailies from lp:unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, and I'll sync everything up from lp:unity/8.0
<didrocks> Saviq: hum ok, the changelog generation will be weird though at first
<didrocks> Saviq: as we won't list everything (as we merge/resync from another branch)
<Saviq> didrocks, won't it always
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<didrocks> just cosmetic TBH, be te be aware of :)
<didrocks> to*
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, once my packaging branch is merged with your changes, we can daily release to the next ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, yay!
<Saviq> mzanetti, no pressure ↑ :D
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ahah
<paulliu> pstolowski: hmm.. that's strange. I got empty on my compuiter.. I'll check it.. Thanks.
<pstolowski> paulliu: what about my grid error, did you push all your code?
<paulliu> pstolowski: yeah.. sorry, that's my mistake.. I'll fix it.
<didrocks> Saviq: I see unity-notifications in the mir stack, shouldn't it be in the shell one?
<Saviq> didrocks, it sure should
<MCR> didrocks, hi. During my cleanup of Expo ( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10/revision/3740 ) I fixed the "One big wall"  mode, which was ignored for several Ubuntu versions, but was default...
<didrocks> MCR: great :)
<didrocks> it's a keybinding?
<MCR> So I changed the default for Ubuntu back to "One wall per output" now, so nothing will change
<MCR> No, it is the default setting
<didrocks> MCR: ah, excellent, thanks for taking care of that, did you migrate the data as well?
<didrocks> using dh-migration?
<didrocks> or maybe we don't need to, as it's gsettings, ignore me :)
<MCR> Yes, quilt is my friend -> no, just with quilt
<MCR> didrocks, here is the fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1074487-expo-xml-fixes/+merge/171484
<MCR> It just needs approval (also cleans up and fixes other CCSM Expo stuff)
<didrocks> MCR: hum, you remove other settings apparently
<MCR> No
<didrocks> like shortcuts, and so on?
<MCR> No
<MCR> All is the same like it was -> that is the purpose
<MCR> I do not want to shock any multi-monitor user
<MCR> because in 0.9.10 they will otherwise have "One big wall"
<MCR> which is the better mode, but not always
<MCR> so the user should have to choose it manually
<didrocks> MCR: but what about the timing?
<didrocks> --    <default>0.10</default>
<didrocks> 72-+    <default>0.2</default>
<didrocks> did you change that back somewhere else? (not the wall expo, but the other mode?)
<MCR> It was the quilt design by Ubuntu
<didrocks> ah, it's below, sorry
<MCR> Do not worry, I am a quilt Pro now ;)
<didrocks> confusing diff, thanks quilt :)
<MCR> Well, I also shuffled one setting (moved it where it belongs -> Curve strength)
<didrocks> MCR: yeah, I saw that
<didrocks> looks fine, and thanks for taking care of that :)
<didrocks> MCR: approved
<MCR> thx
<MCR> didrocks, I am taking care with all the patches to not change anything for Ubuntu unless I talked with design
<didrocks> MCR: yeah, thanks for that!
<MCR> didrocks, thx 4 your fast responses
<MCR> they are highly appreciated
<didrocks> thanks for your work ;)
<MCR> I am on SSD, so I do not have place for too many MPs
<MCR> ;)
<MCR> didrocks, unfortunately OpenGL and GLES are still quite hard for me, even with thick books
<didrocks> MCR: well, it's coming with time :)
<MCR> sure
<didrocks> my SSD is quite large
<didrocks> like 120G IIRC
<mlankhorst> that's large? o.O
<didrocks> mlankhorst: that's enough for my hacking needs :)
<mlankhorst> I was considering upgrading to a 512G one out of laziness
<MCR> I have 256, but 2 partitions and Swap...
<MCR> A RAID5 with 20 disks would be nice
<MCR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26enkCzkJHQ&fmt=18
<MCR> mlankhorst, ^^ -> this is what one needs
<MCR> :)
<mlankhorst> I need 0 db from spinning components
<MCR> mlankhorst, unfortunately I still need those spinning TBs
<MCR> but the 0db argument is something I can understand, since I am building low-noise machines since years
<mlankhorst> I still have one :-)
<mlankhorst> but I put my music on it
<MCR> and mechanics should be finally banned from machines ;)
<mlankhorst> and I use dynamic spindown so when I'm not listening to music it turns off
<MCR> where do you configure this dynamic spindown ?
<mlankhorst> 'sudo hdparm -S 10 /dev/sdb' when system boots somewhere
<mlankhorst> or maybe just hdparm -S 10 /dev/sdb in /etc/rc.local, it spinsdown the disk after 10 * 5 seconds
<MCR> mlankhorst, cool -> noted
<mlankhorst> and mount with noatime if you don't need it, else the reads from cache may cause the disk to spin up :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have any specific changes in mind for the packaging cleanup? Or should I just make sure everything still works?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I thought you wanted to consolidate the mocks?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, directly into this merge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<MCR> mlankhorst: ok, thx a lot -> the 7200rpm from Samsung is the only thing making low noise here...
<Saviq> mzanetti, since it deals with those files already
<mzanetti> Saviq: is didrocks comment referring to that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that, too, we probably need to update paths.h, too
<Saviq> at least
<Saviq> mzanetti, and prepend private libdir, append mocks to import path
<Saviq> mzanetti, as we want the private libdir to be the place where others install shell-facing plugins
<sil2100> didrocks: I found the problem with show_desktop, I think I know what to revert to fix the issues - I'll quickly check if we can fix it differently and if not, I'll try reverting
<sil2100> didrocks: Brandon made a fix to show_desktop behavior a few days ago, and it broke the show_desktop mode a bit
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, saw your email, excellent!
<sil2100> didrocks: unity thinks it's in show_desktop mode when all windows are minimized
<didrocks> sil2100: it's going to be another revert on brandon's credit :p
<didrocks> sil2100: on my side, I'm running the mir and unity8 stack (everything but unity8 itself)
<didrocks> and releasing that in -next
<didrocks> crossing fingers :)
<sil2100> Oooh :) \o/
<MCR> This is now possible with Expo in 0.9.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1009592/+attachment/3687163/+files/Expo-2screens-different-resolution-very-usable_scaled_down.png
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009592 in Compiz "Expo Plugin: Multi-Monitor Behavior: Appearance -> Multi Output Mode "One big wall" selectable, but ignored without explanation if displays use different resolutions" [Low,Fix committed]
<MCR> 4x 3200x1200 wallpapers :)
<didrocks> MCR: heh, nice ;)
<Saviq> dednick, there's a small conflict in paths.h.in now that the merge went in
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'll fix it in a minute
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<Saviq> greyback, I love your LVWPH test qml... it's alive!
<greyback> Saviq: quite hypnotic, yes :)
<Saviq> dednick, "MenuContent.qml:182: TypeError: Object IndicatorsDataModel_QMLTYPE_87(0x1d00500) has no method 'get'"
<Saviq> dednick, feels like this needs to be addressed with the removal of the get methods
<Saviq> dednick, if you want, just bring the get() back for now and we'll replace with data(int, int) later
<dednick> Saviq: ah. well that line is easy to fix.
<dednick> just missed it
<Saviq> dednick, k
<MCR> sil2100, didrocks: Why is Saucy still using Compiz 0.9.9 ? Will there not be a daily Compiz version for Saucy, or is it not ready yet ?
<MCR> sil2100, hi, btw ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> MCR: hi! We disabled daily releasing for compiz, since it wasn't quite ready for that back in the past - we'll have to check how things are looking right now
<sil2100> mhr3_: pong
<MCR> sil2100, there are a ton of fixes in 0.9.10 ;)
<MCR> and a lot is planned: https://launchpad.net/compiz/+milestone/0.9.10.0
<mhr3_> sil2100, i think unity is abi broken in the ppa, we inadvertently broke the ABI of the protocol library, then unity got build with that, and now we fixed it back in the proto lib
<mhr3_> sil2100, is that a problem, or will everything get properly rebuild once it'd go to distro?
<mhr3_> the fix is simple though - rebuild unity with trunk libunity
<MCR> sil2100, the problem is: Compiz 0.9.10-dev  has no testers and no PPA, not on Raring and not on Saucy -> this is really a showstopper
<MCR> a lot of bugs are fixed and just need confirmation that they are, but without any testers this is hard to get
<MCR> sil2100, may I quote you in a bug report/feature request ?
<MCR> bug #1193619
<sil2100> mhr3_: hmmm, let me understand the situation better - so, unity needs a rebuild with libunity trunk to work now, yes?
<ubot5> bug 1193619 in Unity "Compiz + Unity trunk PPA needed for Raring to increase the number of volunteer testers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193619
<sil2100> MCR: no problem
<MCR> thx
<mhr3_> sil2100, right
<sil2100> MCR: let me bookmark that bug, I'll update it once I know what's up
<MCR> quoted
<mhr3_> sil2100, unity in the ppa
<MCR> sil2100, thanks a lot
<MCR> sil2100, I would not press so much if it would not be really important ;)
<MCR> I know Unity8 has the focus now, but I still hope for some co-existence :)
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, hm hm, so actually we'll have to modify the lp:unity deps on libunity as well for everything to work properly, right?
<mhr3> sil2100, well, it was a temporary break, unity in S is ABI compatible with trunk libunity
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, ok, but we still need to make sure that all the 'in-between' cases are handled, so it's best if we make sure we depend on the right versions on both sides
<mhr3> sil2100, that means bumping debian libunity version and making unity dep on that?
<sil2100> mhr3: did we release libunity with that temporary ABI break? When was that made?
<mhr3> sil2100, release in S? no
<sil2100> mhr3: could you point me to the commit with that?
<mhr3> sil2100, 242 broke it, 246 reverted the break
<sil2100> Ah, I think I see it
<sil2100> mhr3: as for the debian libunity version, yes, that seems to be the safest way of doing that ;/ Since otherwise yes, sooner or later it might stabilize itself and we'll have unity building with the correct libunity, but we should always ensure that any changes to the ABI are version-bumped and properly depped
<sil2100> mhr3: we could build-dep on the daily-build-bleble version, but that doesn't look that nice
<sil2100> mhr3: so usually I would recommend another (sadly) version bump on the libunity version and changing unity to build-dep on that
<sil2100> didrocks: right? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, depends, the libunity version with the revert is already in the PPA?
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<mhr3> didrocks, yes
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet, as the revert happened 1 hour ago
<dednick> Saviq: what image provider do we use for gicon loaded images?
<didrocks> sil2100: we can as well, rebuilding just libunity
<Saviq> dednick, GIconProvider
<Saviq> dednick, from Ubuntu.Components
<didrocks> and then, any new unity coming into the ppa will use this reverted libunity
<Saviq> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/giconprovider.cpp
<dednick> Saviq: ah. i c.
<mhr3> oh right, ppa builds are once a day, so no, it's not there yet
<mhr3> or depends which ppa, i guess :P
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it's allowable?
<didrocks> mhr3: daily build as a hint in the machine :p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, if the revert really reverts to previous published ABI :)
<sil2100> didrocks: since whenever there's an ABI break, (even if it's a revert ;p) I tend to think about safty of ABI's in deps ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, I guess I'll do as didrocks mentions - I'll push libunity to the PPA, and then force a rebuild of unity (or wait for tomorrow even)
<mhr3> sil2100, i think just waiting for tomorrow will fix it
<mhr3> there's already a branch proposed for unity and once that is merged things will be compatible again :)
<sil2100> Ok, so I'll just rebuild libunity so that unity uses the libunity trunk (since without the deps changed, it might build against the old libunity still)
<didrocks> yep :)
<Saviq> dednick, another instalment of the indicators review came ;)
<dednick> Saviq: thanks :)
<dpm> mhr3, ok, I've updated the online docs from the Unity 7 .gir file on d.u.c -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/c/Unity-7.0.html
<dpm> mhr3, however, I see no comments at all other than listing of members. I seem to remember there was a bug in valadoc whereby the apidoc comments were not being forwarded to the .gir file. Is this the case, or is it just that there is no documentation at all for the Unity API?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/revert_r3380_showdesktop/+merge/171781 <- this revert should help
<sil2100> I couldn't check that for sure, since my system still can't build packages properly
<sil2100> (unity is always broken then, need to investigate finally)
<sil2100> And the testing PPA still didn't build the package ;/
<MCR> sil2100, I tuned Compiz' showdesktop plugin -> this works and has much more "FlashBoomBang" :) -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1161343-showdesktop-needs-random-movement-direction-option
<MCR> sil2100, I'm just joking - I know you do not want to much "FlashBoomBang" ;) -> but it is still worth a try ;)
<MCR> *too much
<sil2100> hmmm ;)
<MCR> I recommend the "Fully random direction" mode, it moves all of the windows out of the way in a really cool way ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/revert_r3380_showdesktop/+merge/171781 <- could you take a look?
<sil2100> MCR: I'll try that out ;) I don't use the showdesktop plugin normally, since I don't use show desktop almost ever ever ;)
<sil2100> (that's what happens when you don't use the desktop at all)
<andyrock> sil2100, sure
<andyrock> sil2100, can you change the bug status from "fix com" to "triaged" once your branch gets merged?
<sil2100> andyrock: ACK! I hope this fixes it ;p
<sil2100> andyrock: (since as I mentioned to didrocks, I couldn't get my built unity to work properly again) ;)
<dpm> hi sil2100, we talked a few days ago about a change to libunity to land in order to be able to publish the scopes tutorial. It seems it's been a few days and that change is not yet in the archive as far as I can tell. Could you help me with some estimation on when this change will be available as a package on the archive? -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/revision/240 - Thanks!
<dpm> mhr3, ^
<sil2100> dpm: hi! Right! Sorry about that, since we were able to get stuff working but then a regression struck us and we couldn't verify the state of the stack, so we couldn't release
<sil2100> dpm: the merge I proposed *should* resolve that, and we would probably be able to release soon
<sil2100> dpm: as for an estimate... hmm, we could try releasing today if the merge wents in
<sil2100> dpm: let me get back to you after lunch
<dpm> sil2100, thanks. Let's sync up later then, it'll help me make a decision on whether I should add a workaround in the tutorial or not
<seb128> pete-woods, hey
<seb128> pete-woods, just as a fyi, I got accountsservice updated in saucy, including desrt's patches for what you need (if I'm not mixing people and pinging the wrong person ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.34-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> fginther: hey, around?
<fginther> didrocks, good morning!
<didrocks> fginther: good morning ;) can you have a quick look on the upstream merger configuration for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/add-mir-unity8/+merge/171749 please?
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> thanks!
<dandrader> dednick, updated the dragHandle merg proposal
<dandrader> Saviq, so lp:unity8 is ~didrocks/unity8/trunk ?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, didrocks, did you break it ^?
<Saviq> dandrader, should be ~unity-team
<Saviq> didrocks, you! :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: took me longer than I hoped, but the mocks/fakes are merged and paths.h adjusted
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<didrocks> Saviq: hem
<didrocks> hem hem hem :p
<fginther> didrocks, one comment
<didrocks> Saviq: I had to repush the branch after my trial this morning
<didrocks> Saviq: and seems then, I autotyped :p
<didrocks> Saviq: dandrader: fixed
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> I'm so disappointed that changing the trunk didn't work :/
<didrocks> I had great hope in launchpad, as you can rename branch…
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to be aware of https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/simple_theming
<didrocks> fginther: nice catch!
<didrocks> fginther: pushed
<pete-woods> seb128: cool, thanks!
<mzanetti> Saviq: now that you brought it up. I changed the dep to qtubuntu to this: qtubuntu [armhf]
<mzanetti> Saviq: so now we can install the package on desktop again and it uses the the fake_qtubuntu from unity8-private
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think its ready for you to give it another look and then merge. didrocks changes all make sense I think.
<mzanetti> maybe we could drop the qml-phone-shell transition packages?
<mzanetti> or too early?
<mzanetti> didrocks: ^, your opinion?
<Saviq> didrocks, what do you think ↑ can we drop the transitional qml-phone-shell packages?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I will now
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti: I'm totally fine for dropping them, I didn't dare, but secretly hoped for this ;)
<didrocks> the less clutter, the better :p
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> didrocks, mzanetti DO IT!
<didrocks> so all transition packages, breaks/conflicts you can remove ;)
 * mzanetti is on it
<didrocks> \o/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, trying to think of how I can implement the UbuntuShape into the Option-Selector.
<nic-doffay> Any ideas.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, will have something in a bit
<Saviq> nic-doffay, am working on something similar now for the shell
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<mzanetti> lol... "/$BINARY\\\\\|qml-phone-shell/d"
<mzanetti> moar escaping
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, that was trial'n'error
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't ask me what's happening there, but it works
<mzanetti> I managed to read it
<mzanetti> well, sort of
<Saviq> nic-doffay, for now a hack like so http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5780204/plain/ is needed
<dobey> is the dash in lp:unity/8.0 supposed to be completely broken at the moment?
<mzanetti> dobey: hmm... not that I know of
<mzanetti> works fine here
<dobey> when i ./run, and slide from the right edge to open it, it's completely empty, and i can't close it or anything
<kgunn> dobey: are you on saucy ?
<mzanetti> dobey: works fine here - yeah, as kgunn said, we're working on saucy. might not work on raring any more by now
<dobey> kgunn: yes, it's on a saucy vm
<dobey> yeah it won't run on raring at all becasue the required things aren't packaged for it apparently, and it's not pulling/building them all from source
<mzanetti> just noticed that the video lens actually shows my videos now \o/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, we can't really commit that to the SDK though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we have no other choice, it was recommended to me by the SDK team ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just wrap in FIXMEs
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and when the new UbuntuShape lands
<Saviq> they will fix
<didrocks> fginther: thanks!
<fginther> didrocks, no problem
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so that basically hides the image then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in that case the image, yes
<dobey> mzanetti: http://ubuntuone.com/4VckwwoEdpqP6lBgZWX3qV is what i get
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but ShaderEffectSource can get any item
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and becomes the source for the Shape
<dobey> WARN  2013-06-27 10:00:59 unity.dash.gsettingsscopereader GSettingsScopes.cpp:108 Error fetching protocol metadata for scope: home.scope : Valid key file could not be found in search dirs
<dobey> maybe because of that though?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea when the new UbuntuShape lands btw?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nope
<dobey> i wonder where it's looking for those files at
<mzanetti> dobey: maybe try removing the builddir and run ./build again?
<kgunn> dobey: not sure...but i recently updated the wiki
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<mzanetti> dobey: or did you freshly check out and build this?
<kgunn> might blow away your unity dir & re-branch a new one
<dobey> i'll try to rm builddir, but it did it when it was a fresh checkout the other day too
<kgunn> dobey: ./build -c -s will blow away builddir
<kgunn> if you just want to try that first
<mzanetti> also make sure your saucy is dist-upgraded recently
<kgunn> also....watch the scroll by when you run ./build -c -s
<kgunn> just in case something fails
<kgunn> to update/install
<kgunn> dobey: alternatively you can open the ./build script and just follow it manually....adding ppa's, apt-get update/installs
<kgunn> dobey: shouldn't have too...but i find myself doing that to debug
<kgunn> my own system!
<kgunn> dobey: ....its usually some weird thing on my system :)
<dobey> well, ./build -s is broken, because it wants to re-add the PPAs every time, and I really don't need N copies of the Packages.gz for every PPA it adds
<dobey> especially not in my vm
<dobey> where the heck is that WARN even coming from?
<kgunn> dobey: hmmm, not sure how apt-add-repository works if you've already done it...
<kgunn> at least i think its actually smart
<Saviq> dobey, it doesn't add it multiple times, but indeed it could check whether it already exists and not even ask you
<Saviq> Cimi, found a small visual issue in the Carousel, would be good to fix at some point - alternate taps on the first two items - they don't wait for the unzooming item to start zooming - so there's an abrupt switch when their z changes
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, so FYI, daily release for the unity8 stack done (minus unity8 itself, Saviq and mzanetti are just finishing the upstream changes for it)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, on it in 5
<didrocks> kgunn: Mir stack with lightdm is mostly ready, but we have 2 new issues:
<didrocks> - Mir doesn't build on powerpc (tests fails)
<kgunn> didrocks: thanks...and tell me
<didrocks> - Mir build stuck on tests on armhf
<didrocks> I added both bugs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bugs?field.tag=entering-saucy
<kgunn> bregma: ^
<didrocks> those 2 failures are what are blocking the Mir stack for daily release in a ppa (as we'll use a ppa until all bugs listed here are fixed + integration tests passing)
<kgunn> didrocks: for sure armhf is critical to fix
<didrocks> So I would say bug #1195260 and bug #1195265 are critical
<ubot5> bug 1195260 in Mir "Mir tests failed on powerpc" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195260
<ubot5> bug 1195265 in Mir "no valgrind makes tests failing on armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195265
<bregma> powerpc?  sheesh
<kgunn> wrt power pc....is there any chance of waiving ? (just in case we get resource crunched)
<sil2100> Powerpc? Will we be blocking on that?
<sil2100> I would put all manpower on the armhf issue for now
<didrocks> sil2100: we need both for various reasons ;)
<bregma> that particular fail is that basically Mir does not (yet) support PPC, so perhaps the packaging should take that into account
<sil2100> Ok, so tvoss's solution of disabling the test for powerpc sounds ok to me
<dobey> mzanetti, kgunn: ok, i've figured out why it broke now. didn't realize it was using the installed scopes on the system now, rather than providing its own fake stuff (or as well as providing fake stuff), and required them to work. re-installed the missing packages and it's working again now
<sil2100> dpm: ok, so still trying to get the merge into lp:unity trunk
<mzanetti> dobey: if you want to add a pointer to this to the wiki page, that'd be great
<sil2100> dpm: once that's in, I'll re-run the unity stack and check if we can release
<dpm> sil2100, excellent, thanks for the update, let me know how it goes
<dobey> mzanetti: if you mean that page kgunn linked, i don't think i can. i certainly see no way to on the page itself
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, isn't http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules#L13 the preferred way for multiarch?
<mzanetti> dobey: interesting... this isn't a wiki indeed
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, no, I have better now, what me to propose something?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<kgunn> dobey: i'm open to taking some text from you....i can add
<Cimi> Saviq, file a bug and assign :)
<Saviq> kgunn, would be good to add to CODING too, while you guys are at updating it
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed the qml-phone-shell-- stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<dobey> kgunn: well, apparently unity-scope-home at least, needs to be installed, to be able to do anything useful with the dash
<didrocks> Saviq: we do need to -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE='', do you have something I can put in comment?
<tsdgeos> mterry: maybe i wasn't clear in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/8.libusermetrics/+merge/169905 i don't say you shouldn't have a local class, what i say is that your local class should inherit "the real thing"
<dobey> kgunn: also, I see "ppa's" used in several places on that page. it should be "PPAs" instead for pluralization. unless it's actually talking about something the PPA owns, in which case it should be "PPA's"
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1195349
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195349 in Unity 8 "First few items in Carousel don't switch correctly" [Medium,New]
<Cimi> thx
<mterry> tsdgeos, but inheriting involves linking against the real library, which we don't want to do for the mock
<Saviq> dobey, unity-scope-home and unity-lens-applications are Recommends by unity8
<dobey> kgunn: alternatively, it might be pertinent to add the scopes packages as Depends in the unity8-build-deps metapackage that gets built/installed
<Saviq> dobey, those are only build dep packages, I'm afraid
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure what you mean by "a place to comment"?
<tsdgeos> mterry: any reason we don't?
<dobey> Saviq: things reuqired to test that the thing you're building actually works, are build dependencies, in the scope of debian packaging :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I just want to comment why CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE is emptied in debian/rules
<Saviq> dobey, it's not required to test
<Saviq> dobey, for testing we have mocks, we don't rely on real implementations
<Saviq> didrocks, ah
<dobey> Saviq: clearly it is, because otherwise i wouldn't have had a totally useless dash when running the unity8 i just built
<mterry> tsdgeos, we are trying to mock the same namespace and symbols as that library...
<Saviq> dobey, if you uninstalled the scopes, the Unity works just as well, only there's nothing in the dash
<Saviq> dobey, and by testing I meant automated testing
<tsdgeos> mterry: right, obvious :D
<Saviq> dobey, it's the same for unity7, it's just the way it is - it's recommended to have it, but it's not a requirement
<Saviq> dobey, but I agree a mention of it in CODING, and the installation of them in ./build -s is needed
<didrocks> Saviq: should I try without it, just to see what it gives us? :p
<didrocks> (building them in release mode)
<Saviq> didrocks, I mean I don't know :D
<Saviq> didrocks, Satoris might :)
<Saviq> didrocks, it's his line
<Saviq> didrocks, I rather meant -DLIBDIR
<dobey> that seems horribly broken to me (allowing a unity to have a broken dash); but whatever, i don't want to argue about it. i've had enough trouble with trying to work on this already :-/
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, for LIBDIR, it's a copy of an hold version I pushed for multiarch
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, let's do that in 2 steps, first the multiarch one
<didrocks> then, we'll see for -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=''
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, so what i said is basically impossible to do :D
<dobey> how does one simply close the dash in unity8?
<Saviq> dobey, one doesn't
<Saviq> dobey, there isn't a background behind the dash in unity8
<Saviq> dobey, the dash is the background, really (at least for the touch form factors)
<dobey> ok. then how do i get back to the lock screen?
<Saviq> dobey, there's no way on the desktop atm
<dobey> i suppose the answer in terms of "./run" is "reboot (quit, and ./run again)"
<Saviq> dobey, unless nothing takes the power key over - that's what it reacts to
<Saviq> dobey, but it's easy to add something
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: super simple one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/wobblyness--/+merge/171823
<Saviq> dobey, Shell.qml:121
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, will take a look shortly.
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-notifications/better-multiarch/+merge/171820
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, so we can override CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR anyway
<Saviq> didrocks, looks good
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I've found the GNUInstallDirs quite recently :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think so.  We can use other tricks to be able to use the system headers still (like symlinks to them), but those are not preferred to just having local versions
<tsdgeos> mterry: yeah let's not go there
<Saviq> mzanetti, +#include <QDebug> ← no
<mzanetti> Saviq: already removed
<Saviq> ;)
<didrocks> mterry: hey! in case you didn't see my answer: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/platform-api/changelog-cleanup/+merge/171476 ;)
<mterry> didrocks, oh, hum, no I didn't.  Thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn, dandrader while updating CODING, can you make sure it points to lp:unity8, too?
<didrocks> bregma: thanks! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/libgrip/raring-lp-1188693/+merge/171819 if you didn't see it
<didrocks> sil2100: would be cool to rerelease oif tomorrow morning :)
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, we actually had a release yesterday, can you please merge trunk and bump the changelog version in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171537
<dednick> dandrader: plop
<Saviq> plop?
<Saviq> plonk
<Saviq> we doing funny noises now?
<didrocks> Saviq: so, this was your latest release? ;)
<dandrader> dednick, so, is the merge proposal good to go?
<Saviq> didrocks, indeed!
<didrocks> waow :)
<didrocks> Saviq: remerge against lp:unity8, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<sil2100> bregma, didrocks: looks good indeed! Once someone who knows the codebase reviews, I'll be happy to re-run the machinery
<dandrader> Saviq, will wait until kgunn shows up so that we don't hit this impasse again
<Saviq> dandrader, just merge one of your branches into the other
<Saviq> dandrader, no point in having two separate merges in
<kgunn> dandrader: i can propose to merge with yours
 * kgunn now just has to figure out how
<dednick> dandrader: ya. approved
<didrocks> Saviq: pushed!
<dandrader> kgunn,  so who creates the new merge proposal, you or me?
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: tell me once it's in lp:unity8 and I'll enable dailies (without integration test for now, anyway, we are landing to a ppa) :)
<dandrader> either way is fine by me
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<kgunn> Saviq: dandrader for for unity8 it'll be from scratch right ?
<kgunn> i'll do it
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<kgunn> dandrader can do "real work"
<Saviq> kgunn, it's the same history
<Saviq> kgunn, just different place
<Saviq> kgunn, so the only thing to remember is to --remember when you pull
<didrocks> Saviq: why qtubuntu [armhf], ?
<didrocks> Saviq: this was changed, but qtubuntu is available on all archs
<Saviq> didrocks, is it?
<Saviq> didrocks, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mzanetti> hmm... it wasn't available here
<mzanetti> hmm... it is now :/
<mzanetti> dafuq
<mzanetti> I'll remove it again
<didrocks> mzanetti: it is for some month*s* :p
<didrocks> mzanetti: thanks!
<mzanetti> didrocks: I wanted to install it today and it complained
<mzanetti> didrocks: I did an apt-cache search and it gave me nothing
<dandrader> kgunn, yes, start a new mp from scratch
<mzanetti> didrocks: Saviq: fixed
<dandrader> kgunn, then manually copy paste parts o my mp and yours
<kgunn> dandrader: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<dandrader> kgunn, it's not worth the trouble of trying to retain the commit history of those modifications
<didrocks> mzanetti: interesting, maybe you just tried during an archive skew? not sure TBH
<mzanetti> didrocks: well, it works now. so no prob
<dandrader> dednick, thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, byyy the waay, how do we get unity8 into the touch images then? will it build into a common PPA that the images use or?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, the "ubuntu-unity/next" ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> sergiusens: did you remove that one or still have it enabled btw? ^
<sergiusens> didrocks: pulling from the ppa?
 * sergiusens reads more from the backlog
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, the ubuntu-unity/next ppa will be of use for unity8 stack and Mir for some weeks until we get all issues resolved
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, and we need a merger set up for lp:unity8, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I've already changed the config and merged it into cupstream2distro-config, I think fginther just need to redeploy it if not done already.
<sergiusens> didrocks: Saviq ok, we are not using it though... what are the issues?
<didrocks> sergiusens: no issue, we'll have unity8 and mir released through that channels for some weeks
<sergiusens> Saviq: merger is still on the same system, package deployment is what changes
<didrocks> sergiusens: so good if you can add it
<sergiusens> didrocks: ok, just though _issues_ meant instabilities :-)
<fginther> didrocks, thanks for the deploy reminder
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure it will be instable, we'll have dailies the usual way :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: Saviq to clarify, does this unity8 imply Mir in the touch images?
<didrocks> fginther: ensure you deploy rev 469 btw :)
<fginther> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> sergiusens: not yet AFAIK (and from the build-deps)
<didrocks> sergiusens: you don't install lightdm, on the image, right?
<dandrader> dednick, this is the same, but targeting the new lp:unity8 -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandle/+merge/171840
<dandrader> I wasn't able to make the original merge proposal point to the new repo
<dandrader> launchpad gave out an error
<mterry> tsdgeos, if that removes your objection to the libusermetrics branch, is that an approval?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i think so yes, i'll have a look in the next hour, is that ok for you?
<Saviq> dandrader, there was no need for that, it's fine to merge to lp:unity/8.0 still
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll make sure to keep them in sync
<Saviq> dandrader, I only meant that new MRs should go against lp:unity8
<dandrader> Saviq, ah ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure, no rush
 * dandrader deletes the new mp
<sergiusens> didrocks: negative on lightdm
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, so you're fine Mir-wise
<Saviq> didrocks, changed? so we won't have the merger for lp:unity/8.0 anymore?
<Saviq> didrocks, I didn't want to resubmit everything against lp:unity8 for now :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah good point, yeah, we had to change it. I think that fginther needs to duplicate the config for the other branch
<didrocks> with daily_release: False
<didrocks> but I prefer him to do that as I don't know how he will handle local repositories
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<fginther> didrocks, Saviq, so we need auto-merger on lp:unity8 and lp:unity/8.0?
<didrocks> fginther: yep
<fginther> ack
<didrocks> fginther: but daily release only on lp:unity8, so please set daily_release: False for the other one
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<fginther> didrocks, understood
<Saviq> mzanetti, Ubuntu.Application isn't installed
<mzanetti> Saviq: when, how?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to install the fake Ubuntu.Application, too/
<Saviq> mzanetti, well...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'be built a package and installed it and ran it from there. And I'm pretty sure the fake Ubuntu.Application was there too
<mzanetti> Saviq: but let me try again
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the fake-env probably?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's not required by unity8 package
<mzanetti> oh... so there's the issue then
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be in -private for now, probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, but!
<Saviq> mzanetti, qtubuntu installs /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/imports/Ubuntu/Application/
<mzanetti> Saviq: so?
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if we go for fall back to our private ones
<Saviq> mzanetti, we will probably have issues
<mzanetti> Saviq: I for one would install them with the -fake package and if the fake package is installed, prefer that one (for demos and such)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but in that case its true, we must not depend on the -fake from the unity8 package
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we can't even recommend it
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it will get pulled in onto the image
<Saviq> and break it
<mzanetti> Saviq: but is that a problem?
<mzanetti> Saviq: you install unity8 on the desktop and it won't work, because its not finished
<mzanetti> so you install the -fake package and your fine
<mzanetti> and at some point the fake pacakge won't be needed any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, probably
 * Saviq wonders why import Ubuntu.Application 0.1 doesn't work, then, with qtubuntu installed
<mzanetti> yeah... that's another think I really don't get
<mzanetti> Saviq: we had that situation in December
<mzanetti> Saviq: all the apps stopped working on the desktop and I opened a bug that Ubuntu.Application should just provide some mock for desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: the answer was no. and now all apps have a Loader {} wrapped around the ubuntu.Application to not fail on desktop
<mzanetti> which is crazyness imho
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't we do a review of what's there in Ubuntu.Application and what shouldn't be there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... greyback is mostly on that one nowadays
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you remember what the apps use of that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: all of our apps did that (not sure if they were changed since I'm in the unity team tho)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant what did they use of that PAI
<Saviq> API
<Saviq> like the desktop file parser or?
<mzanetti> ah... no idea tbh
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, new branches now go to ~team/unity8/foo ?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes please
<mhr3> Saviq, will branch base work fine if it was branches off lp:unity/8.0?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, then why do we have qtubuntu on the desktop in the first place ?:
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't know...
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you have seen in my commit I thought it wouldn't be there
<Saviq> mzanetti, soo... fakes are prepended to the import path, so if installed they take precedence?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not 100% sure about the plugin loading internas
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're not, they're installed to the same path
<mzanetti> Saviq: which same path?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that all the other plugins
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should have priority:
<Saviq> fakes > global > mocks
<Saviq> mzanetti, something's not right there, we're installing the LightDM plugin twice
<Saviq> mzanetti, once in $libdir/qml, once in $libdir/qml/mocks
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<mzanetti> Saviq: one is the QML plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: the others are libraries that are loaded by the QML plugin
<mzanetti> depending on the demo configuration
<Saviq> mzanetti, libMockLightDM-qml.so and libLightDM-qml.so
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're both QML plugins
<Saviq> mzanetti, one installed to $libdir/qml
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> mzanetti, the other to $libdir/mocks
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's more, the $libdir/mocks one is from the -fake-env
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it should take precedence
<mhr3> Saviq, if you have a sec pls take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846 it's still wip, but would be good to know whether i should continue fixing all the tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, precedence should be:
<Saviq> fake-env > global > private
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might even be the case now, but we shouldn't install MockLightDM at all, AFAICS
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<mzanetti> mterry: ^^
<mzanetti> mterry: do we need to install MockLightDM?
<Saviq> mhr3, fancy, and it uses Dee filters?
<mterry> mzanetti, you were asking about ofono: https://github.com/c4milo/ofono/blob/master/doc/sim-api.txt
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that's used for different stuff.
<mterry> mzanetti, for autopilot tests, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, although that's hidden in unity-core's GetResultsForCategory()
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, the ofono api is just like we assumed
<mzanetti> mterry: still the question, should this be piped through lightdm or should we have a separate qml plugin for this
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... yes, we need the MockLightDM for autopilot
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm thinking separate qml plugin, because that code will want to be shared between greeter and shell
<mterry> mzanetti, since either may need to present the dialog
<mzanetti> mterry: and how would they know who's turn it is?
<Saviq> whose
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> thanks mr spellchecker
<sil2100> dpm: so, it seems all the merging and building takes quite a while... I'll try to release it today, but it might be a bit troublesome to do, as the build and testing process might take some time still ;/
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me no sure... the fake-env package was prepared for autopilot
<mterry> mzanetti, well, this may depend on how design wants to show it.  But I'm thinking the shell will display a notification that goes away when the SIM is unlocked.  So if user unlocks via greeter, the notification will just go away and everything will work as expected
<didrocks> sil2100: meanwhile btw, do you think you will have time to clean all the head stack for listing only what we need to install?
<mterry> mzanetti, i.e. both can try to handle it
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it's just downloading the manifest for the package and removing everything that's on it :)
 * Saviq looks at what the previous packages contained
<mterry> Saviq, you don't like installing MockLightDM in -fake-env?
<Saviq> mterry, I like installing it there
<dpm> sil2100, no worries, I appreciate the effort and the follow-up. I think what I'll do is I'll just publish the tutorial with the workaround now, and I'll update it once the fix lands
<mterry> Saviq, oh.  Where is it installed now?
<Saviq> mterry, there's two
<Saviq> mterry, libMockLightDM-qml.so
<Saviq> mterry, and libLightDM-qml.so
<mterry> Saviq, mock in -fake-env, real in unity8
<mterry> right?
<Saviq> mterry, Mock == real? :D
<mterry> Saviq, once we have split processes, that can be true
<Saviq> mterry, no, I mean is libMockLIghtDM-qml.so the real one atm?
<Saviq> mterry, no
<mterry> Saviq, no.  The real one has demo users statically linked in.  The mock needs an LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point at the shared library to use
 * Saviq got lost
<mterry> Saviq, that's the only difference right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, so... I think we should install Ubuntu.Application in unity8-private, then, not in -fake-env, not until we can rely on the real implementation
<mzanetti> Saviq: and what happens on the phone?
<mzanetti> Saviq: i.e. where we have a real implementation?
<Saviq> mzanetti, global has precedence
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> is that correct already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me checks
<mhr3> tedg, is my assumption that phone apps won't have access to session bus correct?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, looks sane
<mhr3> Saviq, thx, will fix the qmltests then...
<tedg> mhr3, They will have access to the session bus, but that access will be mitigated via AppArmor.
<Saviq> mhr3, bear in mind it's 6pm here, so don't rely on me too much
<mzanetti> :D
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not like 1k diff, just 700 :P
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, and I've been reviewing an 8k one for two weeks already :P
<Saviq> mhr3, it's almost all green, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, didrocks ok, so qtubuntu on desktop is not importable by default - it's installed to /imports instead of /qml
<Saviq> and I don't think it's useful at all without SF
<Saviq> not to us
<Saviq> not sure what it's doing on the desktop anyway
<didrocks> Saviq: IIRC, mterry should konw more about that one :)
<didrocks> Saviq: well, the idea was to be able to prepare it being available so that once we switch to more progressive enhancement vision, we already have the components there and not too many "if that arch or if that arch"
<mhr3> tedg, so say they request a name, is that allowed? can then other apps talk to them?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/libunity-core_bump/+merge/171852 <- quickie? ;)
<mterry> Saviq, why is it installed to imports btw?  I found that odd
<tedg> mhr3, They can not request a name.
<Saviq> mterry, you tell me :)
<tedg> mhr3, They should be able to be talked to, but what they could send in reply might be limited.
<Saviq> mterry, but then, why is it installed (able) at all, if it's not really working
<tedg> mhr3, So they'd only be able to use allowed interfaces, etc.
<Saviq> mterry, as in it doesn't provide the app management interface
<mterry> Saviq, I've had https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu/qmldir/+merge/160977 for a while
<mhr3> tedg, before i ask 10 related questions, is there a spec defining all this?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess because didrocks forced them to make it installable
<mterry> 2 months
<tedg> mhr3, But, for instance, what could be allowed is definable.  So if you want something there, you should talk to security.
<tedg> mhr3, It's in the app confinement spec, but not at the detail you're looking for.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, whatever, I'm not gonna try and understand it today
<mterry> Saviq, we wanted all components to be installable regardless of architecture.  Whether it's suitable for desktop is a different thing.  But architecture ideally shouldn't be a problem
<didrocks> mzanetti: we need to have that vision, and I was told that the qtubuntu calls won't segfault anyway, just give (for the camera part) nothing
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<didrocks> mterry: yep :)
<mhr3> tedg, i'm interested in for example how do you xdg-open something in an app? say a simple mp3 from the dash
<Saviq> mterry, well, it's not a question of arch in that case
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah. not an issue per se... it just doesn't make much sense either...
<didrocks> mzanetti: well, stop thinking of armhf == touch, other == desktop
<Saviq> mterry, but simply the fact that U.A can't work on intel,
<mzanetti> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> it's not what we have here :)
<tedg> mhr3, We're going to have a "URL Dispatcher" over DBus, and will provide access to that DBus interface.
<Saviq> 'cause it talks to surfaceflinger...
<didrocks> mzanetti: this is what you specify though with [armhf]
<tedg> mhr3, It's actually on my TODO to prototype today :-)
<mhr3> tedg, good, so picked the right person to ask about it :)
<Saviq> didrocks, of course, that's a poor man's condition
<mhr3> i picked*
 * tedg hides
<mterry> Saviq, well, there must be some abstraction layer somewhere for that?  If it's not qtubuntu, then maybe we don't need it on the desktop, but we do need whatever abstraction there is...
<Saviq> mterry, sure, there will be
<Saviq> mterry, or rather
<Saviq> mterry, qtubuntu is that abstraction layetr
<Saviq> -t
<tedg> mhr3, The problem with xdg/gnome-open is that they read the desktop files, which we don't want apps to be able to do.
<Saviq> mterry, but it's not there for arches other than armhf
<Saviq> mterry, so forcing a crippled version of the package onto amd64 / i386 is broken, IMO
<mhr3> tedg, right, but the dash can do it :)
<mhr3> i live in priviledged world :)
<Saviq> mterry, since we can't rely on the "it's not there yet, let's fall back to our mock implementation" approach
<tedg> mhr3, Yup, certainly.  #unpriviledgedproblems
<mterry> Saviq, well, that's just a bug.  :)  That qtubuntu calls don't do the right (abstracted) thing yet.  But it's apparently the right component/API to use, eh?
<Saviq> mterry, it's like you put LightDM on QML2_IMPORT_PATH now
<Saviq> mterry, even though it can't do anything
<mhr3> tedg, but yea, i suppose you'll the the same url dispatcher to allow apps launch things?
<Saviq> mterry, and suddenly the fact that we're shipping the mock^Wreal libLightDM-qml.so wouldn't matter
<Saviq> mterry, 'cause someone supplied a system-wide one that will be used
<Saviq> mterry, even though it's not doing anything
<mterry> Saviq, was the original argument that we shouldn't ship qtubuntu on the desktop?
<tedg> mhr3, Yeah, we need it for tel://2342343 and application://inkscape most pressingly.
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<Saviq> mterry, or require it by unity8 on arches other than armhf
<mhr3> tedg, you mean application://inkscape.desktop? ;P
<mterry> Saviq, but don't lots of touch components use qtubuntu?
<Saviq> mterry, if it's not available on the QML import path anyway - no ;)
<Saviq> mterry, then there's the fact that Ubuntu.Application shouldn't ever have been used by things other than the shell
<Saviq> or, we need to switch to a different name
<Saviq> where the shell-only API is exposed
<Saviq> and not available to apps
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, I don't get why it's not importable.  What's the point of qtubuntu even on arm if we don't import it...
<Saviq> mterry, on arm we do
<Saviq> mterry, the whole app management goes through that
 * Saviq checks the import paths there
<tedg> mhr3, Oh, yes, typo ;-)
<Saviq> mterry, no idea how, but we do ;)
<mterry> Saviq, oh.  I guess I don't understand how to load a plugin from the import/ path
<Saviq> mterry, QML2_IMPORT_PATH is exported on the device
<Saviq> mterry, hardcoded in /etc/environment <facepalm.
<Saviq> >
<Saviq> jeez we need to clean that stuff up
<Saviq> greyback, you reading? ;)
<tsdgeos> mterry: i run the usermetrics thing in the PC and don't get any nice circle on start
<mterry> ah...
<mterry> tsdgeos, hrm..
<greyback> Saviq: nope, but am now.
<Saviq> greyback, Ubuntu.Application < MESS
<Saviq> greyback, and I mean ←, not less than
<mterry> It's a one line change to make it importable like standard modules.  But maybe you don't want that (to discourage use)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we need to install shell-facing plugin on a shell-private path
<Saviq> mterry, so that we can even apparmor it
<Saviq> mterry, and that would be /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml/
<Saviq> mterry, but then, as you promptly noticed
<greyback> Saviq: well it is only for shell. It needs to be made a private plugin somehow
<Saviq> mterry, U.A is used by apps, too
<Saviq> greyback, it's not only for shell, that's the thing
<tsdgeos> mterry: is that intended or a small bug?
<Saviq> greyback, gallery app imports it, for example
<Saviq> greyback, or the SDK even
<greyback> Saviq: then we need to remove the parts that apps are using, and place them into a separate plugin
<Saviq> greyback, yes exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ write that down
<greyback> Saviq: I didn't even know apps were using it.
<mterry> tsdgeos, not intended, trying to reproduce now, hold on a sec
<greyback> that's bad
<Saviq> greyback, it is indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mterry> tsdgeos, my device is going crazy right now
<greyback> Saviq: ok, I'll investigate and work on a proposal to fix it. (still reading up tho)
<Saviq> greyback, no need
<tsdgeos> mterry: the device works fine, it's the PC that is lacking the infographic
<Saviq> greyback, it might not be the case any more, even
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> greyback, one reason I think was to launch apps from apps
<mterry> Saviq, greyback: reverse-depends qtubuntu is pretty light
<Saviq> mterry, that, unfortunately, doesn't mean it's not used :/
<Saviq> mterry, but anyway
<greyback> Saviq: which is a more general problem we've to fix. Using U.A to do that was a hack
<mterry> Saviq, well, fair...
<Saviq> mterry, qtubuntu also provides the QPA plugin required to run apps on amrhf
<Saviq> s/amrhf/surfaceflinger/
<Saviq> greyback, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/rc/qml/Utility/UbuntuApplicationWrapper.qml
<greyback> Saviq: yuk
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thats the crazyness I meant before
<mterry> tsdgeos, are you running via ./run -f or ./run_on_device?
<didrocks> Saviq: can you remind me the difference on a system where I installed qtubuntu + unity8 on !touch and unity8 only?
<tsdgeos> mterry: ./run
<Saviq> didrocks, none
<Saviq> didrocks, but that's just because it's installed on a weird import path
<didrocks> Saviq: if we fix the import/ -> qml/
<Saviq> didrocks, it won't work
<Saviq> didrocks, not on X11
<didrocks> won't work, like, unity8 only?
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti: we need a discussion on this. My idea would be to use the platform API to enable Qt.openUrl() for launching apps. But we should discuss it with other peeps too
<mterry> tsdgeos, aha!  I see the bug too now
<mzanetti> +1
<mterry> tsdgeos, let me look
<mzanetti> greyback: ^
<didrocks> Saviq: or won't work because we import it? (and so, we have an additional side-effect)
<mzanetti> greyback: we need to have Qt.openUrl() working
<Saviq> didrocks, stuff will break
<Saviq> didrocks, although I'm not sure what qtubuntu on X11 really is
<mzanetti> greyback: there's now way we can ship a device claiming to be Qt compatible and not implementing basic backends
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, when I asked about those, people would just tell that the call would return empty results basically
<greyback> mzanetti: yep I think so too. But would like to run it by app armour people and app lifecycle people too, to make sure it fits
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh!
<mterry> tsdgeos, sorry, that's intentional
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not the case? what makes unity behaving differently when having qtubuntu installed?
<mterry> tsdgeos, because that is actually using the system libusermetrics
<mterry> tsdgeos, so that's the behavior when libusermetrics isn't giving us anything
<Saviq> didrocks, we have a mock implementation of the Ubuntu.Application API
<Saviq> didrocks, local to unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, for use on X11
<Saviq> didrocks, that just really moves images around
<didrocks> and so, they are disabled when qtubuntu is installed?
<sil2100> mhr3, pstolowski: what's unity-scopes-master-default ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, which is not likely how design wants it.   But that's sort of a separate bug.  And maybe a bug in libusermetrics instead of unity.  We have to talk to design
<Saviq> didrocks, if qtubuntu will be installed on the correct import path
<sil2100> mhr3, pstolowski: do you guys know where is it pulled from?
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, feels weird that the infographic is gone in the pc
<Saviq> didrocks, it would get precedence
<tsdgeos> even if it was fake
<mhr3> sil2100, home scope
<tsdgeos> i'm sure it's fake in the device too, no?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, yeah, I'm intending that :) that's better with explanations :p
<didrocks> Saviq: shouldn't as well qtubuntu provides those mocks as request results?
<mhr3> sil2100, it's all the default .scope files (ie master scopes)
<didrocks> until the real implementation is in?
<Saviq> didrocks, will it be called qtubuntu-mock?
<Saviq> didrocks, it really needs to get split
<mhr3> sil2100, or maybe that's the virtual pkg
<sil2100> mhr3: ACK
<Saviq> didrocks, into the QPA plugin
<greyback> +1
<Saviq> didrocks, into the app-facing API, if any
<Saviq> didrocks, and the shell-facing API
<mhr3> sil2100, one that allows overriding of those
<mterry> tsdgeos, we're slowly getting closer to what will actually ship.  But I believe design is not finished deciding how "initial infographic" will look like
<didrocks> Saviq: why? it should be transparent for the "apps/shell" requesting qtubuntu
<mterry> tsdgeos, agreed that it's an ugly regression though
<didrocks> if the implementation is real (because of surfaceflinger detected) -> send the real results
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, so can you comment on the MR and say that "this is the intended behaviour" if that is so
<didrocks> if not -> send the mock
<Saviq> didrocks, apps/shell shouldn't request qtubuntu
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, don't you have a dep? :p
<mterry> pete-woods, can I ask a favor?  You'll be around tomorrow?
<Saviq> didrocks, I do, but I'd rather not
<Saviq> didrocks, if qtubuntu without surfaceflinger provided mocks
<Saviq> didrocks, that would be fine with me
<Saviq> didrocks, but still Ubuntu.Application API needs to be split
<didrocks> Saviq: I think that would be the right way to go
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, reviewing now
<nic-doffay> sorry for the delay
<Saviq> didrocks, into app-facing and shell-facing part
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no worries
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah yeah, not talking about that part, just about how convergence should be approached :)
<nic-doffay> how can I navigate to test mzanetti ?
<didrocks> that's why I don't think [armhf] isn't the right approach
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, the shell should just depend on *an* implementation of Ubuntu.Application
<Saviq> didrocks, same for the apps
<didrocks> yep :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ./run -p and ./run -k
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: same for run_on_device
<didrocks> then the implementation knows if it can talk to the backend
<Saviq> didrocks, that's what we did with the -impl virtuals
<didrocks> and send real data
<sil2100> didrocks: another quickie :( https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_unity-scopes-master-default/+merge/171858
<didrocks> or send mocks otherwise
<Saviq> didrocks, that's utopian, and a yes and no, simply because if you're doing mocks
<sil2100> mhr3, pstolowski: would it be a big bother if I asked you to poke me an e-mail/IRC message when there's a new binary package added by you guys somewhere in the scopes? :) With cherries on top!
<Saviq> didrocks, you can cut corners
<Saviq> didrocks, and do them in QML, for example
<Saviq> didrocks, so I'd rather do it somewhat differently
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> Saviq: right now, I'm just telling that the armhf -> touch, [!armhf] -> desktop is a transitional thing that we can't add to saucy anymore
<didrocks> sil2100: yw :)
<Saviq> didrocks, understood
<didrocks> Saviq: hud is getting rid of that for instance in a couple of weeks
<Saviq> didrocks, i.e. two separate packages providing the implementation of Ubuntu.Application
<Saviq> didrocks, one would be the real thing
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I'm fine with that, and different seeds installing different ones
<Saviq> but it needs to depend on something that's only available for touch
<didrocks> like the desktop -> install the mock version
<didrocks> and touch image -> install the "real implementation using surfaceflingers" for now
<didrocks> Saviq: yep :)
<mhr3> sil2100, right, sorry thought you talk to didier :)
<Saviq> didrocks, so in that sense *we* can provide qtubuntu for desktop
<Saviq> that will just spit out mocks
<didrocks> Saviq: exactly :)
<didrocks> Saviq: want to consolidate that tomorrow? I need to pop out right now, but happy to help you tomorrow with that
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, let's do tomorrow
<didrocks> Saviq: just ping me in the morning please :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> have a nice evening :)
<sil2100> mhr3: I do ;p But sadly not about every small thing! At least he didn't give me a sign about that
<greyback> Saviq: have we a plan for qml plugins that should be shell specific? A special import path?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml
<Saviq> greyback, the packaging things were already doing that
<greyback> Saviq: good, thanks
<greyback> ok, I didn't realise
<Saviq> greyback, I mean the to-be-merged packaging things
<greyback> Saviq: And we shall separate the QPA plugin from the Ubuntu.Application qmlplugin out into 2 separate packages, no?
<Saviq> greyback, IMO we need three
<Saviq> greyback, QPA plugin, app-facing Ubuntu.Application, shell-facing Unity.Application or so
<Saviq> greyback, and then there's the separate mirserver QPA plugin, right?
<greyback> Saviq: well we need to decide if there's a need for app-facing U.A, no?
<Saviq> greyback, indeed
<Saviq> greyback, you will probably know best
<greyback> Saviq: will see.
<greyback> yep, separate QPA plugin for server
<Saviq> greyback, shell-facing should really be named something else, too
<Saviq> wth is Ubuntu.Application anyway
<greyback> agreed
<greyback> terrible name
 * Saviq calms down now
<Saviq> eod
<greyback> Saviq: good evening!
<pete-woods> mterry: sure, what do you need?
<Saviq> greyback, ditto
<mterry> pete-woods, never mind, I wanted you to bug katie when she appeared tomorrow (I'll be off tomorrow), but I just commented in a MR and subscribed her instead
<mterry> pete-woods, thanks anyway!
<mterry> pete-woods, it is about the infographic on initial boot
<mterry> pete-woods, that hasn't been decided how it will look, has it?
<pete-woods> mterry: katie and I had a conversation about it
<pete-woods> and we/she decided that basically having the circle visible, no blobs, and a label saying something along the lines of "no data" would be fine
<mterry> pete-woods, hmm, OK.  So that could be done on the UI side
<mterry> pete-woods, I'll add that to my branch to use libusermetrics
<pete-woods> mterry: I actually think it'll happen automatically now
<mterry> pete-woods, oh?  Is libusermetrics updated to fake that for us?
<pete-woods> mterry: the backend should just not return an empty string for no data, but instead give the "no data" label instead
<pete-woods> mterry: the mock backend could be made to do the same, too!
<mterry> pete-woods, is this in trunk?
<pete-woods> mterry: should be
<sil2100> dpm: I'll try to publish unity today, but I would opt for tomorrow most probably :(
<sil2100> See you later!
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you get any spam on output with your branch?
<nic-doffay> ApplicationsFilterGrid etc
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... I think thats in trunk already.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and I think there is another branch that fixes it already
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool.
<nic-doffay> testing now...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anyways, they are not caused by the cange of the animation distance I would assume
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, just looked at the diff now! haha yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, approved, it looks wicked
<Saviq> jeez almighty how I hate bzr ;(
<kgunn> Saviq: bzr...what now ?
<ritz> smspillaz hi , wrt https://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2012/12/13/experimental-ppa-with-performance-improvements/
<ritz> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/861268
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861268 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "text corruption in terminals (xterm, urxvt) and emacs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ritz> if I understand , this should help minimize the rendering issue ?
<mterry> How come qtsystems from the Qt5 proper PPA never made it to saucy?
<mterry> Ah, I see it has a bug: bug 1190896
<ubot5> bug 1190896 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Update qtsystems git snapshot and upload to saucy " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190896
<seb128> mterry, you need it as well? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, it's in the ppa if you want to start using it, I'm planing to ping Mirv about it when he's back from holidays next week
<seb128> mterry, (I need it for the system settings storage infos)
<mterry> seb128, I'm looking at it for backlight information
<ritz> upower dbus call ?
<ritz> for backlight info ?
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=qtsystems&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<seb128> ritz, qml doesn't include "dbus call"
<seb128> ritz, dbus is not an api anyway, you usually want a library wrapping dbus
<ritz> agreed
<mterry> seb128, yeah it's also in qt5-proper PPA
<ritz> okay, which project is this ?
<seb128> ritz, ubuntu touch
<seb128> we have qml UIs on there
<ritz> it is a huge project
<seb128> but qtsystem is just fine, not sure what you try arguing about
<seb128> we just need it in saucy, which will happen once Mirv is back
<Saviq> kgunn, it's partly launchpad's fault, because we use the unity project before, it's decided to copy all the tags from there, even though they share no revisions...
<Saviq> kgunn, and I don't think there's a way to fix that short of deleting the branch (and the corresponding MRs, as a result) and pushing again
<Saviq> kgunn, even though locally I was able to delete the tags, but it says that there's no revisions or updates to push/pull
<kgunn> Saviq: ug...so we get to push all that data around every time (so no speed up)
<Saviq> kgunn, no no
<Saviq> kgunn, it's just tags
<Saviq> kgunn, it's a rev : name mapping
<Saviq> or rather name : rev mapping
<kgunn> Saviq: oh...so not that bad....just annoying
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, `bzr tags` and you see everything lp:unity had from v0.1
<Saviq> with ? as the revisions they relate to...
<Saviq> hah!
<Saviq> bzr tag --delete $tag_name -d lp:unity8
<Saviq> I tried `bzr tags -d lp:unity8` and that failed, but deleting them works fine <facepalm>
<Saviq> one by one, but there's nothing that bash can't handle
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<fginther> Saviq, hello
<Saviq> fginther, hey, just wanted to check - do we have mergers set up for both lp:unity8 and lp:unity/8.0?
<fginther> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> fginther, awesome, thanks
<fginther> np
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-28
<bschaefer> smspillaz, ping
<smspillaz> bschaefer: gotta go have dinner (I'm in your timezone!) but what's up ?
<smspillaz> I can reply in like
<smspillaz> 30 min
<bschaefer> smspillaz, o awesome
<bschaefer> smspillaz, cool, ill be a round for a bit :), have a nice dinner!
<smspillaz> coolio
<smspillaz> bschaefer: btw the thing I just proposed will fix the jumping around problem you were having
<smspillaz> (but your branch is still relevant)
<bschaefer> smspillaz, I just saw, and was going to start reviewing it :)
<smspillaz> bschaefer: thanks. Please throw it at the wall and see if you can make anything break
<smspillaz> The tests should cover most of it, but there could be some usecase I haven't run into yet
<bschaefer> smspillaz, will do, some tests are failing and hanging though
<bschaefer> also I was able to fix my branch to not resize it self a bunch...which is why I pinged you :)
<smspillaz> bschaefer: ah, re: hanging tests, just wait until your system cools off and try them again
<smspillaz> but if they are failing let me know
<smspillaz> bschaefer: llvmpipe can hang sometimes, dunno why
<bschaefer> smspillaz, yeah, just posted a comment, I still have some more reviewing...
<bschaefer> im actually running in software rending mode...cause some problems with lightdm
<bschaefer> smspillaz, if you take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/compiz/fix-lp.892012/+merge/168519
<bschaefer> smspillaz, the problems I was running into was to many restoreGeo was being called
<bschaefer> were being*
<smspillaz> bschaefer: hmm, I think your previous approach to determining which save bits to call saveGeometry with was better
<smspillaz> bschaefer: (although technically, it shouldn't really matter)
<bschaefer> smspillaz, possibly..but once I added in the bits for the horz stuff it was no longer working :(
<smspillaz> bschaefer: basically, I don't know if calling restoreGeometry with all the bits set in every case is such a good idea
<smspillaz> in the vertical maximize case, you are still able to move the window horizontally
<smspillaz> so when you restore it, you don't also want to restore the saved X co-ordinate
<bschaefer> smspillaz, right, everything was working when doing V -> H -> F max
<bschaefer> and then restoring
<bschaefer> smspillaz, but the grid plugin does it stuff after the window.cpp stuff right?
<smspillaz> I think it moves the window to the correct position yes
<bschaefer> which is what controls most of the H/V positions
<smspillaz> but that sounds like something that should be handled int the grid plugin and not core
<smspillaz> since vertical maximization in-place is still a valid usecase
<bschaefer> right, and they are? IIRC, at lease for the vert stuff, when you move from right vert to left vert
<bschaefer> and restoring, its handled in the grid plugin
<smspillaz> bschaefer: middle click the maximize button
<smspillaz> it will maximize in place
 * bschaefer needs to re-install that branch
<bschaefer> i've been doing ctrl+super+up
<smspillaz> bschaefer: also works
<smspillaz> also I'm pretty sure the semi-maximize design documents specify that a 3-touch drag allows you to move the window on the horizontal axis
<smspillaz> if you unmaximize from there, it gets restored to the original horizontal position, which is incorrect
<bschaefer> really? Cause it seems design wants it to be at the original pos...
<smspillaz> bschaefer: only for the "I semi maximized a window, didn't move it and then un-semi-maximized it"
<smspillaz> (case)
<bschaefer> smspillaz, hmm right now it restores it to its orig pos
<bschaefer> smspillaz, i might be a bit confused on the current design docs...but sometimes when you go from semi-max to unsemi max it restores half of its position
<bschaefer> if that makes sense...
<bschaefer> so sometimes for Vert semi max -> Un semi max, it'll restore its X | W but leave the Y | H the same as when it was in vert semi max...but I think thats a different problem...
<smspillaz> bschaefer: at the moment if you vertically maximize a window and then move it horizontally (which is permitted) it gets restored to its original Y and Height position but its X and Width stays the same
<bschaefer> smspillaz, hmm at lease with my branch, which is what im on atm...allows the semi maxed window to be dragged along the X axis, leaving its Y | W| H untouched
<bschaefer> is that expected?
<bschaefer> same with Horz, but it just moves along the Y axis, leaving the other 3 untouched
<bschaefer> also my branch seems to fail to restore just a Maxed window :( opps
<smspillaz> bschaefer: yes, dragging along X / Y for V / H is the correct behavior
<smspillaz> bschaefer: so, what I've been thinking is that you can probably get around all this from within grid itself
<bschaefer> smspillaz, the problem is the full max isn't handled in the grid plugin though
<bschaefer> and cool, i was just going to look at testing that on trunk compiz...
<smspillaz> bschaefer: it shouldn't matter
<bschaefer> smspillaz, hmm cause right now the grid plugin *knows* the orig position, the problem is I didn't see where to restore it in there
<bschaefer> err...
<bschaefer> restoring a full max is just like restoring from a V/H right?
<smspillaz> bschaefer: basically - do this. When we semi-maximize a window using a keybinding, write CWX | CWWidth to window->saveMask ()
<bschaefer> which should go through the grid plugin...
<smspillaz> and then write the x and width to window->saveWc ()
<smspillaz> (both of those return a reference)
<smspillaz> (stupid design, yes, but you can use it to your advantage)
<bschaefer> alright, the xwc is used when restoring
<smspillaz> then when the window gets restored it will be restored to those positions
<bschaefer> which is I overwrite that with the orig position...things should *restore* correctly...
<smspillaz> bschaefer: then when the window is grabbed, use that notification in the grid plugin to unset those bits
<bschaefer> smspillaz, cool, I like that idea a lot more
<smspillaz> so that it restores correctly if its been moved
<smspillaz> otherwise it restores to its original position
<bschaefer> smspillaz, yeah, instead of jumping :)
<bschaefer> smspillaz, cool, Ill give that a shot tomorrow!
 * bschaefer has been working to long today
<bschaefer> smspillaz, were at are in on the coast?
<bschaefer> are you*
<bschaefer> geez...my grammar is falling apart...
<smspillaz> bschaefer: I'm on Vancouver Island at the moment
<bschaefer> smspillaz, nice, thats like 3 hours away, though ive never actually been to Canada...
<bschaefer> i hear its nice over there though
<Saviq> didrocks, ready when you are
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm finishing a MIR review, so in 15 minutes?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<veebers> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> veebers, poing
<tsdgeos> who do i complain to if indicator-session was using 6G of mem?
<didrocks> Saviq: hey hey, sorry too longer than expected, but wanted to be completely free (of mind!) first :)
<seb128> tsdgeos, charles / larsu / ted (in order)
<didrocks> I would have surely put ted first :p
<Saviq> didrocks, is fine
<Saviq> didrocks, so, what do we do?
<didrocks> Saviq: so, qtubuntu will contain only some API for the shell in the end?
<didrocks> or some part for apps and other for shell?
<didrocks> should we just have a shell QPA source?
<tsdgeos> charles: larsu: my indicator-session was making things move a bit "slow" eating 6G of RAM :D I have a screenshot as my proof, but can't give you much more info than that
<Saviq> didrocks, there's four parts to this - app-facing API (if any), shell-facing API, QPA plugin and server QPA plugin
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe you would prefer a hangout? easier to discuss?
<Saviq> didrocks, the last one is a new Mir thing
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm good either way, your call
<didrocks> Saviq: let's grab some water and hangout, will sned you a list :)
<didrocks> link*
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<greyback> Saviq: I think if there's anything app-facing required, the SDK is a better place for it
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> Saviq: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/92830073494505ef6a817bf10fc66b0d469a19df?hl=fr
<didrocks> or without fr :p
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, otp
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> i can make the thing segfault if i close it while the infographic is drawing
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should never close it :P
<tvoss> Saviq, cc'ed you on a mail regarding accessibility
<tsdgeos> it's so preeeetyyyyy
<Saviq> tvoss, k
 * tvoss remembers someone from big bang theory falling in love with siri
<tvoss> seems like tsdgeos is about to take his ubuntu phone out to a date :)
<MCR> Hi @all
<sil2100> Ah ha!
<sil2100> didrocks: I re-ran indicators with 'check whole PPA' (to use my fixed, reverted unity) and check passed \o/
<seb128> sil2100, oh, are we getting stacks published finally today? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I hope so! Now re-running unity ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/ \o/ \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: nice work on the revert ;)
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: btw. my ISP called some minutes ago and informed me that in around 30 minutes I'll have an internet outage for a short while due to some maintainence
<didrocks> sil2100: at least, they inform you :)
<sil2100> For the first time actually, but I guess those other times they didn't plan even ;)
<MCR> Just wanted to inform everyone that smspillaz created working PPAs of Compiz 0.9.10 for Raring and Saucy
<didrocks> heh :)
<MCR> smspillaz, thanks a lot 4 this !
<seb128> MCR, great, you should perhaps email the ubuntu-desktop list about that?
<seb128> smspillaz, ^ or you
<MCR> seb128, I am in the process of testing those, have to purge a few PPAs here first...
<MCR> but you are right -> we should publish their existence
<MCR> ASAP
<MCR> I just asked here yesterday for those and do not want that sil2100 or didrocks do redundant work
<MCR> by setting up additional PPAs
<MCR> we have 84 bugs fixed in 0.9.10 already and a huge load of other improvements
 * MCR is excited
<MCR> Compiz 0.9.10 will be *awesome*
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/qtubuntu/move_android_only/+merge/171965 and seed change done
<didrocks> rsalveti: do you have some time to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/qtubuntu/move_android_only/+merge/171965?
<seb128> MCR, I hope there is not too many breakages going with it, compiz has an history to break on the right when you fix a bug on the left
<MCR> seb128, no breakages expected
<seb128> you never expect those
<seb128> they just happen...
<MCR> we have many users helping us and running trunk already
<seb128> good, let's see
<seb128> I will opt in for the ppa if you confirm it works
<MCR> regressions have highest priority
<MCR> they will get fixed immediately
 * MCR hates Compiz regressions
<seb128> good to know ;-)
 * MCR will not allow them
<seb128> what's the ppa btw?
<MCR> seb128, please give me 30 minutes to test first...
<seb128> k
 * MCR has to edit his sources.list for PPA-purge to work, then purge 3 PPAs, then test the new one
<MCR> ~30 min
<didrocks> MCR: the qt regression is fixed you mean? :)
<MCR> qt regression ?
<MCR> could you point me to the bug
<MCR> ?
<MCR> didrocks, here you find the list of 0.9.10 milestones: https://launchpad.net/compiz/+milestone/0.9.10.0
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-api/better-package-description/+merge/171968 btw
<didrocks> MCR: I'm unsure it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1171314, andyrocks would know
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1171314 in Compiz "Window stacking order messed up for dialogs/overlays" [High,In progress]
<MCR> didrocks, AFAIK Sam works on that @ the moment
<didrocks> MCR: yeah, I think it's that one, we need to wait for the fix before releasing anyway
<MCR> a branch is linked already, but not merged yet
<sil2100> didrocks: ready for some ACKs before I get disconnected ;p ?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure!
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Settings/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.2~+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1.diff <- settings
<didrocks> sil2100: ack
<MCR> Do you know the shortest computer-specialist joke ?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebCreds/job/cu2d-webcred-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_account-plugins_0.11+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1.diff <- webcreds
<MCR> It's fixed in a minute.
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.1+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1.diff <- platform
<didrocks> sil2100: good good :)
<didrocks> wait for the last one :p
<didrocks> sil2100: the latest isn't good! who dared doing it?
<didrocks> oh me!
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ack :p
<sil2100> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a way of getting to the history of merged branches?
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:unity/phablet
<Saviq> mzanetti, if that's what you mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, or if you mean a merge history
<Saviq> mzanetti, then `bzr qlog`
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. the launcher-api merge to unity-api
<mzanetti> ah ok
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then expand the merge in question
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/OIF/job/cu2d-oif-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libgrip_0.3.7+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1.diff <- oif
<didrocks> sil2100: good to me :)
<Saviq> didrocks, did you manage to build qtubuntu?
<Saviq> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5807278/
<didrocks> Saviq: I didn't try, see #ubuntu-touch with my phone issues (just fixed), let me look
<didrocks> Saviq: did you move anything?
<Saviq> didrocks, nope, that's a `bzr bd -S` and a subsequent `pbuild` from lp:qtubuntu with your MR merged
<Saviq> didrocks, checking on straight lp:qtubuntu, but feels it's gonna be the same...
<didrocks> Saviq: and that makes sense, I didn't change one thing (it's weird for a package with one binary to have a .install file)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<Saviq> .install
<didrocks> Saviq: but it's not merged to trunk, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<Saviq> didrocks, I was trying to confirm it works
<didrocks> Saviq: let me fake the arch to build on amd64
<Saviq> didrocks, with my changes to the unity8 packaging things
<didrocks> and build
<didrocks> Saviq: time my phone will charge is inifinite :p
<Saviq> didrocks, :/
<didrocks> Saviq: I really started to be afraid, it was like it was bricked
<MCR> seb128, the PPA for Raring is named: "ppa:smspillaz/compiz-dev-raring"
<seb128> MCR, thanks ... so it works fine for you?
<didrocks> now I know with this "deep hibernation" mode that you have to press for 60s the power button
<didrocks> I would never have found it :/
<MCR> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/+archive/compiz-dev-raring
<seb128> MCR, did you try on raring or saucy ?
<Saviq> didrocks, I have that with my N9 - if I let it discharge completely
<Saviq> didrocks, it needs an hour or so on the juice just to come back up
<MCR> seb128, raring -> works -> but some problems with mousepoll (investigating)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, but here, even trying to recharge was rejected into that mode apparently
<Saviq> didrocks, mhm
<MCR> so the plugins using mousepoll have problems (ezoom, showmouse, wizard)
<MCR> I think I know what the problem is already
<MCR> a minor issue I think
<MCR> all other stuff should work
<MCR> seb128, I won't be running Saucy on my main machine for now, but a PPA has been set up for Saucy as well: "ppa:smspillaz/compiz-dev"
<seb128> MCR, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: rev 146, works well in my pbuilder (faking the arch then)
<didrocks> Saviq: I think we should remove the transitional package and the .install file, but that's another story
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<MCR> I filed bug #1195659 about mousepoll and am investigating the issue
<ubot5> bug 1195659 in Compiz "Regression: Compiz mousepoll plugin fails in trunk (Plugin version mismatch)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195659
<MCR> seb128, it would be helpful if you could test the PPA also...
<seb128> MCR, I'm on saucy, will do
<MCR> seb128, thx
<MCR> smspillaz, are you here ?
<MCR> smspillaz, FYI (if you read this later): Somewhere between r3732 and r3747 we have introduced a mousepoll problem :(
<Saviq> didrocks, don't we need a Replaces: qtubuntu or something?
<didrocks> Saviq: argh, I'm totally not on my plate today, sorry :/
<didrocks> Saviq: taking some medecines and fixing
<Saviq> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> Saviq: rev 148 should be finally the right one, sorry for all this, I need to take some rest/enjoy the week-end for sure to do this stupid oversee…
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<MCR> seb128, I already have the fix for the mousepoll regression
<seb128> MCR, cool
<MCR> preparing the MP
<MCR> didrocks, this is already tested and you can trust me, but I do not want to approve it without 2 other eyes looking at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1195659-mousepoll-version-mismatch/+merge/171994
<MCR> it is critical, because the missing COMPIZ_MOUSEPOLL_ABI breaks all other plugins, which need to get the actual mouse position
<MCR> seb128, the fix ^^
<seb128> k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind taking a look at my branch while design gets back to me about some stuff?
<nic-doffay> lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selector
<nic-doffay> What should I do about the surrounding edges etc?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you can run /modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/test.qml
<mhr3> didrocks, is there a tool that we could run in CI that would say "there's an ABI break here, was this intentional?"
<mhr3> or at least locally
<didrocks> mhr3: the symbol file? :)
<mhr3> didrocks, it doesn't check the ABI, just exported symbols afaict
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, so a part of the ABI
<mhr3> yea, something that checks the rest?
<didrocks> mhr3: but ABI checker, apart from testing, I think there is nothing reliable
<mhr3> i know seb128 once posted a link where each lib version was checked against the previous and it gave exact breakage
<mhr3> i just don't remember where was it
<mhr3> found it
<mhr3> http://upstream-tracker.org/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you just build an example into the toolkit gallery?
<seb128> didrocks, mhr3: I think tvoss and lool have been looking at how we can checks ABI to assure we don't break those (or at least discussing the topic)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I can't even build the toolkit...
<seb128> didrocks, mhr3: not sure if that went anywhere yet, so much going on...
<tvoss> seb128, are we talking c++ or c?
<seb128> mhr3, ^ for what component are you asking?
<mhr3> in general
<mhr3> so both
<tvoss> mhr3, the idea was to run the tests from version n against the libs from version n+1
<didrocks> yeah, it's not a tool to detect that :)
<didrocks> (and that's what we are doing with integration tests ;))
<mhr3> yea, that doesn't sound overly useful
<tvoss> mhr3, under the assumption that we have decent test-coverage that should show breakage
<tvoss> mhr3, why not?
<mhr3> tvoss, because of that assumption
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where's the toolkit gallery?
<mhr3> tvoss, seen http://upstream-tracker.org/versions/dee.html ?
<mhr3> no tests needed and it works :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ./gallery.sh
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks stuck, right http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/249/console ?
<tvoss> mhr3, nice one, for c++, too?
<tvoss> if yes, we should have that tool
<tvoss> I have found http://upstream-tracker.org/versions/dee.html
<tvoss> argh, http://ispras.linuxbase.org/index.php/ABI_compliance_checker
<mhr3> tvoss, apparently, that's what they're using
<katie> nic-doffay, hello
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you just kill it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't know you were looking :)
<tvoss> didrocks, mind quickly integrating http://ispras.linuxbase.org/index.php/ABI_compliance_checker
<tvoss> with our infrastructure? ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, sorry about that ^ :P
<nic-doffay> hey katie
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like for some reason it used the real Unity plugin
<mzanetti> yeah... autopilot tests are broken too...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, will debug locally - must've been the changes I made
<mzanetti> Saviq: for both, autopilot too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, potentially
<didrocks> tvoss: well "quickly" will go as fast as all the requests we have
<tvoss> didrocks, it was more or less a joke :)
<didrocks> tvoss: I'm not sure jumping on the first project we find is a good answer, maybe open a discussion on ubuntu-devel ML first?
<didrocks> tvoss: so that other have maybe hints
<didrocks> IIRC, agateau used that one
<didrocks> tvoss: in fact, I wonder if we can integrate it in a way similar to symbols files, and have it run by debhelper
<didrocks> like you have the old .xml, the new one generated
<didrocks> and see if things go wrong
<tvoss> didrocks, that sounds good :) I need to test something real quick, back in a few ... hopefully
<nic-doffay> Saviq, after running . export_modules_dir.sh what does echo QML2_IMPORT_PATH print out for you?
<didrocks> "changes in calling stack, v-table changes and data-type handling" is really what miss from the symbols file.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, empty
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah wait
<Saviq> nic-doffay, $PWD/modules, as it should
<nic-doffay> hmm
<nic-doffay> Saviq, after running the script from source I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5807488/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I fixed autopilot. works again after your changes and mine combined
<Saviq> nic-doffay, huh?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, `source export_modules_dir.sh; echo $QML2_IMPORT_PATH`
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah but OptionSelector still isn't available.
<nic-doffay> When I run the gallery.
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you --overwrite or something?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, where are my commits, then...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I made a change, wanted to push. says it diverged
<Saviq> mzanetti, pull first, please
<mzanetti> Saviq: I did a merge, which merged your changes in, but somehow killed your commit
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it merged the commits into your merge, weird that didn't require overwriting...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I was confused too
<mzanetti> Saviq: for the case I already have comitted changed
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there something like pull --rebase?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no rebasing in bzr unfortunately
<Saviq> mzanetti, I usuall uncommit, shelve, pull, commit, push
<mzanetti> uh...
<mzanetti> ok...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, bzr rebase?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the bzr rewrite plugin has been deprecated
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and I never had much luck with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, your change shouldn't affect qmluitests, though, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not seeing why mine should, either...
<Saviq> unless it's simply sheer luck that it worked before
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the problem was the component wasn't added to qmldir
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... they pass locall
<mzanetti> y
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but the ScopeView test doesn't use mocks
<Saviq> just saw that
<Saviq> we need to clean this shit up...
<Saviq> it's unmaintainable
<Saviq> mzanetti, I could have access to the qmluitests VM to check the fix?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, or maybe I could download the VM image from somewhere?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and run locally?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the Component in the gallery looks nothing like what it does when I run QML test. Some bugs coming from who knows where.
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... don't think so... that takes too long, because we don't have a certain image but always use the ubuntu server install "cd" and run some scripts to set up stuff
<nic-doffay> Sorry qmlscene not test.
<mzanetti> but those scripts run for 2h+
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: its the 76
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it needs to look right in the gallery
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I assumed as much.
<Saviq> mzanetti, "the 76"?
<nic-doffay> Ok Saviq example ready with bug I can't identify the reason behind.
<nic-doffay> lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selector
<nic-doffay> Just run ./gallery.sh it's under OptionSelector.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I won't be able to look at it for some time
<nic-doffay> Saviq, np I'll continue working on this with qmlscene.
<nic-doffay> Basically the only issue is that the labels and everything else are repeated for some reason.
<nic-doffay> This doesn't occur with qmlscene.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hi
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would you have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaScenePos/+merge/171902 it's pretty straightforward
<tsdgeos> i guess i can
<dandrader> I've split my work into 4 palatable patches
<dandrader> this is the first of them
<tsdgeos> it's ok if i do it in say 2 or 3 hours? or need it now?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, great! thanks!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, anytime today is fine
<tsdgeos> oka
<dandrader> Saviq, Would you have time to review this really short one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaDraggingFix/+merge/171904  it's only about revision 55 (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaDraggingFix/revision/55).
 * dandrader is hunting for reviewers
<Saviq> dandrader, you wrapped ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader, Saviq: I can review if you want
<dandrader> Saviq, erm... I wrapped what?
<dandrader> mzanetti, fine by me! :D
<mzanetti> would have simple one you guys too https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/edge-hinting-tweaks/+merge/172014
<Saviq> dandrader, you wrapped a line in the tests ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok you can take the vm back
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. success?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should pass with my latest commit
<mzanetti> cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it was missing an import path
<Saviq> mzanetti, that was added in main.cpp before
<dandrader> Saviq, where? I need more hints! :)
<Saviq> we'll see if there isn't more of that...
<Saviq> dandrader, the test, line 525/526
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, is that a bad thing/
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, ideally we shouldn't have unneeded wrapping, but I've happroved
<dandrader> hmm, right. it would be 107 chars long without wrapping
<dandrader> which is still below the 120 limit
<dandrader> 106 actually
<dandrader> Saviq, I wonder it CI will  merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaDraggingFix/+merge/171904 even though its prerequisite branch isn't merged...
<dandrader> s/it CI/if CI
<Saviq> dandrader, it won't
<dandrader> ok. great
<dandrader> mzanetti, I can review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/edge-hinting-tweaks/+merge/172014 after I'm done with https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1195617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195617 in Unity 8 "DragHandle test isn't run as part of CI" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> dandrader: cool, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, hope it's ok I just went and assigned the bug to you, felt more trackable than trying to grab you on IRC :)
<Saviq> and remember about it first
<dandrader> Saviq, well, that bug was an easy one
<Saviq> dandrader, I know :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, "pending - Waiting for next available executor on ps-saucy-server-amd64-2||ps-saucy-server-amd64-1" ← is that condition on purpose? shouldn't it include -3, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... the -3 is the one where not everything needed is installed
<mzanetti> Saviq: good point actually... whats the state there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we switch to the more empty images?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I thought fginther already did :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, -1 and -2 are still like before and -3 is a bit too empty
<Saviq> mzanetti, for sure the -1 and -2 don't have libunity{-core} installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause we'd know ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if not - I thought we switched already
<mzanetti> actually I'm not entirely sure what the state is.
<mzanetti> fginther: can you shed some light here please?
<mzanetti> Saviq: today morning I disabled -3 again because tests were failing on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<mzanetti> startx not found and such
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, I thought initx was added somewhere to the job configuration to be installed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: only in the -fginther test job. not in the production one
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<dandrader> mzanetti, how do I get a "locked" greeter. "./run --pinlock" (if that's the thing) doesn't seem to make any difference...
<mzanetti> dandrader: thats a bit tricky right now
<mzanetti> dandrader: edit run and in the if $FAKE change the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to "full" instead of "single" at the end
<mzanetti> dandrader: then ./run -f
<mzanetti> then you can drag it bigger (tablet-form-factor) and select a user with password
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit about https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/simple-theming/+merge/171812/comments/383322
<mzanetti> Saviq: that question was rather, why do we use the button if we dont want to show it
<Saviq> mzanetti, a Button is more than just a MouseArea (or at least should / will be)
<fginther> mzanetti, Saviq, I *thought* -2 and -3 were the minimal environment, but since -3 didn't working, my thinking was wrong. I just need to take the time to get them all updated and working...
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. it should also do keyboard handling
<mzanetti> fginther: ok, cool, thanks. right now we are running on -1 and -2 and it seems to work
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... the keyboard handling makes sense. altough I'm not sure we need keyboard handling in this place
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we will, and once we get to that point, it's better IMO to just get it for free from the SDK
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, I mean forever... afaik no searchfield lets me put keyboard focus on the clear button in there
<mzanetti> Saviq: that a button in general needs to do keyboard handling is clear, I agree there
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the X in the searchfield... not sure about that
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, but still I think I'd rather use a Button, just as an abstraction from a MouseArea
<Saviq> it is, after all, a button :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. but open your browser (doesn't matter which one), hit Ctrl + L, Tab, Tab, Tab
<mzanetti> you will go from address field to search field to content, not stopping at any X in there
<mzanetti> or any other element
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, that button might have keyboard handling disabled :)
<mzanetti> so its a mouseara, isn't it?
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry about the draghandle noise
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it's a button
<dandrader> Saviq, that's why I said it was an easy bug :)
<Saviq> even if mousearea == button in that case
<mzanetti> yeah... but why waste the resources of transparent button elements if they are not needed. and why make SDK people implement buttons that look and behave exactly like mouseareas when we could just use a MouseArea
<mzanetti> that's my point... I see yours too... Just thinking a bit more pragmatic here instead of "the theoretically correct" way I guess
<didrocks> mhr3: around?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think intel tests are hanging
<didrocks> (and you have one hour free ;))
<mhr3> didrocks, k, will look
<mhr3> and finally run my tiny script :)
<sil2100> mhr3: the -intel job seems hanged
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, dednick standup
<Saviq> mzanetti, ignore
<sil2100> The -ati machine isn't much better, so many test failures ;/ I wonder what's wrong
<Saviq> mterry, standup?
<didrocks> mhr3: \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: let's blame on mhr3? :p
<mhr3> didrocks, having trouble attaching to it :/
<mhr3> another super leak that depleted memory?
<didrocks> mhr3: probably, not sure if jibel is already connected by any chance? ^
<jibel> didrocks, mhr3 I am not connected to any machine in the lab, which one died?
<mhr3> jibel, can't attach to the running container on intel
<Saviq> mzanetti, the mediumtests runner doesn't install recommends, does it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... it probably does
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/421/testReport/unity8.tests.testhud/TestHud/test_hide_hud_click_Nexus_4_/ suggests it doesn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, home scope not found
<mzanetti> Saviq: it creates a local repository with the packages and does an apt-get install on them
<Saviq> hmm
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure why that would differ from normal behavior
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, shouldn't
<Saviq> ah that's because we're not recommending it!?
<sil2100> tedg: ping!
<Saviq> hmm am I still there?
<Saviq> mumble died?
<dednick> Saviq: i think mumble just died
<Saviq> dednick, yeah looks like it
<dandrader> Saviq, seems so
<Saviq> ok THANKS GUYS!
<greyback> oh well, ncie weekend everybody!
<greyback> Saviq: no need to shout
<Saviq> greyback, I wanted everyone to  hear
<paulliu> mumble just crashed after stand-up..
<Saviq> greyback, didn't know how well that would work over IRC
<nic-doffay> lolz
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, the server seems to have gone away
<kgunn> paulliu: me too
<greyback> *sigh*
<jibel> mhr3, OOM killer again. Leave the machine as it is, I'll report a bug and ping the kernel team
<mhr3> ok, didrocks: cc ^
<jibel> mhr3, didrocks do you need it now? If you dont I'll collect info right now otherwise, I4ll just reboot it and will report it later
<jibel> I'll
<Saviq> didrocks, why removed the recommends of unity-scope-home and unity-lens-applications?
<tedg> sil2100, Howdy
<didrocks> jibel: better to collect what you can I guess, I think sil2100 wanted to relaunch a test suite
<jibel> didrocks, ack, give me 15min
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, can you be more explicit, you mean about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-home/trunk/revision/127?
<sil2100> ;/
<dandrader> can anyone spot what when wrong in CI here? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandleStretchAndHint/+merge/171908/comments/383653
<Saviq> didrocks, no, I mean that you removed Recommends: unity-scope-home, unity-lens-applications from unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171537
<Saviq> dandrader, Connecting to localhost (localhost)|127.0.0.1|:8080... connected.
<Saviq> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<Saviq> 2013-06-28 01:17:54 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<jibel> didrocks, too late the machine rebooted
<Saviq> dandrader, feels like a jenkins failure
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, ok. will ask yet another rebuild
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/simple-theming/+merge/171812 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, would be good to get in today
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. I still disagree on the button vs mousearea thing. the rest looks good to me. But I will test it once I'm done with my current task
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, about the disagreement... file a bug with ubuntu-ui-toolkit and we'll see where we get
<jibel> sil2100, mhr3 ap machines are all yours as all evidences of memory problems have been wiped with the reboot. Ping me when it happens again
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> didrocks, lost you?
<Saviq> didrocks, shall we recommend the master scopes thing instead?
<Saviq> didrocks, somehow unity8 (or -autopilot) needs to pull in the home scope
<didrocks> Saviq: there are some master scopes change instead, I'm just trying to find the right commit
<didrocks> Saviq: yep, so I would recommend we do a similar one than for unity7
<didrocks> having that perl parsing the master scope definition file
<didrocks> (I was in the middle of this transition and was interrupted when doing it)
<mhr3> didrocks, then we should have a special client-scopes.json for phone
<mhr3> ehm, for unity8 :)
<didrocks> yep, does it makes sense to you mhr3?
<mhr3> sure
<didrocks> mhr3: you did approve my libunity branch, right?
<mhr3> didrocks, yep
<Saviq> didrocks, r3182 in lp:unity?
<mhr3> didrocks, just not sure how to do the magic in libunity, we now need the same file installed and put it in two separate binary pkgs
<didrocks> mhr3: well, we can provide the definition and have the conflict
<didrocks> mhr3: so just installing on or the other
<Saviq> didrocks, buuut... the list for unity8 is different than for unity7, does that work?
<didrocks> Saviq: yep :)
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, pkg-wise sure, but upstream-wise i'm not sure how it'll look
<didrocks> Saviq: we are going to produce another json file
<didrocks> mhr3: a configure flag? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'm in your hands, whatever you say :)
<mhr3> didrocks, can we rename files in the .install file?
<mhr3> didrocks, would prefer to just have client-scopes-desktop.json and client-scopes-phone.json, and rename them when putting into the pkg
<didrocks> mhr3: we can do that! I'll charge more though :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, doing the libunity side, then yours ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, ok, thx
<didrocks> mhr3: want some help or you do the first proposal and I continue on this?
<mhr3> didrocks, ok, i'll do the phone-specific .json
<mhr3> should have a mail somewhere with the scopes that we want there
<sil2100> tedg: what do you think? Is it safe to release the indicators stack without unity?
<didrocks> Saviq: it will be more flexible, I can prepare the unity8 side meanwhile
<didrocks> and it's Friday, I can touch perl :p
<tedg> sil2100, I can't think of anything we're changing that should effect Unity.
<mhr3> didrocks, should be it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807887/
<mhr3> didrocks, i mean this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807892/ :)
<didrocks> mhr3: you don't rename client-scopes.json to client-scopes-desktop.json ?
<mhr3> didrocks, i'd rather keep it, so source install works too
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, but client-scopes-phone.json will need to be renamed to client-scopes.json, right?
<mhr3> didrocks, yep
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, mind pushing that somewhere? I'll handle the packaging change
<mhr3> didrocks, feel free to change the name if it'll make things simpler
<didrocks> I'm fine with those :)
<mhr3> need to overwrite my branch cause pstolowski didn't ack my test changes yet (nudge, nudge) :P
<didrocks> :p
<mhr3> didrocks, lp:~mhr3/libunity/phone-scopesjson
<didrocks> mhr3: thx!
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/phone-scopes-json
<mhr3> weird, terminal lost a dash
<didrocks> I noticed :p
<dandrader> dednick, since you've already reviewed the DragHandle, you're probably the best candidate for reviewing this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandleStretchAndHint/+merge/171908
<dandrader> dednick, the DirectionalDragArea changes that might show up if the diff belong to other merge proposals
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: pushed the tests... that was a nasty thing :D
<dednick> dandrader|afk: what does stretch do?
<didrocks> sil2100: just to confirm, no unity stack release today, right?
 * didrocks needs to edit libunity changelog
<Cimi> I've a problem playing with the model...
<Cimi> basically I am at index 0, and I want to prepend an item (insert at index 0)
<Cimi> I want to do this only when I am at index 0
<Cimi> so basically it's: if index == 0, model.insert (0, …)
<Cimi> but I believe that it then switches to this new item inserted and loops
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, can't build your branch
<didrocks> UnityExtras-7.0.gir:-1: In PreviewPlayer: error: type reference 'ExtrasPreviewPlayerClass' not found
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess... well, I re-ran unity right now and it *would* be nice to release it (as otherwise we'll have to run indicators with 'check with whole PPA' all the time to dodge the autopilot showdesktop issue)
<mhr3> didrocks, valac-0.18!
<mhr3> i mean, use that ^
<sil2100> But it all depends on whether we get some nice results this time ;/
<didrocks> mhr3: I hate vala, reconfigured to use it
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, we'll maybe have some changelog conflict, let's see
<mhr3> didrocks, how so? doing vala patches in debian is sooo much fun! ;)
<didrocks> :p
<mzanetti> Saviq: this has not been merged yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/simple_theming/+merge/171645
<Saviq> mzanetti, doesn't have to
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're effectively removing the theming we used (which wasn't much)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right... only the other one needs to be merged before ours
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... good
<tsdgeos> there it was again
<tsdgeos> indicator session at 4G
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/phone-scope-json-definitions/+merge/172049
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/change-libunity-common-dep/+merge/172052
<mzanetti> Saviq: bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1195764
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195764 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Button] There should be an AbstractButton" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think that will have any impact on our discussion whether we should use it or not. because th requested one in this bug still handles keyboard focus etc while we would disable even that
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, I tested and approved the merge
<mzanetti> and I have to go now. Have a nice weekend! see you all on Monday
<mhr3> didrocks, shouldn't unity dep on the virtual pkg?
<didrocks> mhr3: not for build-deps
<didrocks> there will be nothing "preparing the env" on the buildds
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, have fun, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, ah, the diff doesn't show it's build-deps
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, pushed rev 77 to ~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup, will be only ready once https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/phone-scope-json-definitions/+merge/172049 is merged in
<mhr3> didrocks, libunity acked
<didrocks> mhr3: thanks :)
<Saviq> so now? ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: wait for it to be merged :p
<didrocks> mhr3: please review unity to not explode on Monday ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: Saviq: I still think it's not the full convergence story yet (we need to ship both files and generate the recommends based on packages), but I need to give it more thought and I think we need to find a way to still ship both definition files for building
<didrocks> right now, let's focus on unity7 -> desktop, unity8 -> phone, and think about it clearly on Monday :)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<Saviq> mhr3, commands.scope for the phone? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, oh seb128 didn't inform you? phone has to support alt+f2 :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, but don't worry those will be the only buttons on the phone
<Saviq> fginther, did you hook up the cleaned-up VMs? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/257/console :)
<Saviq> fginther, you're on it, AFAICS
<fginther> Saviq, looking...
<dandrader> dednick, instead of moving the parent, it stretches it (changes its height)
<dandrader> dednick, try it out with make tryDragHandle
<dandrader> dednick, there are two buttons yellow on the lower left corner
<fginther> Saviq, yes, that VM wasn't ready to go yet :-(. I've removed it from the job until I get it fixed
<dednick> dandrader: i c
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<dandrader> dednick, to enable/disable hinting and switch between move and stretch modes
<mfisch> dpm: ping
<mfisch> or mhall119 ping
<sil2100> jibel: hm, unity otto check jobs failed to start:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/266/label=autopilot-ati/console
<sil2100> jibel: will a re-run help?
<sil2100> dpm: hi! Really sorry for the libunity release delay ;/
<jibel> sil2100, try a re-run if it fails I'll have a look
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know where/how the grid unit value is calculated?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's set per-device
<dandrader> mzanetti, the trailing whitespace in tst_Launcher.qml line 156 is still there
<MCR> seb128, any regressions found ?
<MCR> sil2100, want some free Compiz karma ?
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Free karma? Always
<sil2100> ;)
<MCR> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1195659-mousepoll-version-mismatch/+merge/171994 ;)
<MCR> sil2100, it is tested -> you can close your eyes if you like
<sil2100> MCR: it looks really sane, so approved
<seb128> MCR, I didn't have time to try yet
<MCR> sil2100, do you know about the PPAs already ?
<MCR> I do not remember when you disconnected
<MCR> seb128, k
<MCR> sil2100, regarding Compiz: more than 80 bugs fixed, countless other improvements are to be found in these PPAs: https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/229711
<MCR> && thx 4 the approval, btw ;)
<dednick> Saviq: do you know if there's a way to create an enumeration type in qml?
<Saviq> dednick, unfortunately there isn't
<Saviq> dednick, look at notification.js in tests/qmltests/Unity/Notifications, though
<Saviq> dednick, that's the only way to fake one
<dednick> Saviq: will that be in the Unity.Nofication namespace?
<Saviq> dednick, Unity.Notifications.Notification
<Saviq> <Saviq> dednick, Unity.Notifications.Notification
<dednick> Saviq: ta. might be able to fudge mine the same way
<Saviq> dednick, it only helps if it's the only thing you need from the component
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. just realised it's not. i need it to be in the model
<dednick> Saviq: might just move the enums into a sep class which is imported by the tests.
<Saviq> dednick, if it doesn't cause conflicts, sure
<Saviq> mhr3, shouldn't that say client-scopes-phone.json? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/revision/77/debian/rules
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, the packaging renames it
<Saviq> mhr3, ah k
<Saviq> mhr3, how does it know which of the two to install?
<mhr3> Saviq, they are in two separate binary pkgs, one conflicts with the other
<Saviq> mhr3, so basically the seed decides?
<Saviq> no, that can't be...
<mhr3> pretty much
 * Saviq no likey
<mhr3> but i think right now unity8 deps on the phone one, and unity7 on the desktop one
<Saviq> ah libunity-scopes-json-def-phone,
<Saviq> ok
<mhr3> but clearly that will have to change
<Saviq> bla-bla-bla-bla-phone
<Saviq> works for me
<dandrader> Kaleo, ping
<dandrader> Saviq, can I consider the GRID_UNITY_PX environment variable a public API? (ie. something that won't be changed without notice etc)
<dandrader> I mean GRID_UNIT_PX :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, not sure we should rely on it... it'd be better if units. exposed the value
<Saviq> dandrader, why do you need?
<dandrader> Saviq, to it in DirectionalDragArea.cpp to set its default values
<dandrader> use it
<dandrader> Otherwise Ubuntu.Gestures would have to depend on Ubuntu.Components
<dandrader> I don't even know if it's possible to declare a dependency between qml modules
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd go for simple QML wrappers around the C++ types
<Saviq> dandrader, importing both .Gestures and .Components
<Saviq> dandrader, and just using units.gu()
<dandrader> damn, found that someone is using the nick "dandrader" (https://twitter.com/dandrader)
<dandrader> Saviq, having that wrapper in Components/DirectionalDragArea. yeah, that sounds alright
<Saviq> dandrader, yup
<Saviq> dandrader, new nick time? ;)
<Saviq> there will be a time when we need to use password generators just to find a nickname :D
<Saviq> that's fairly unique
<dandrader> I should have trademarked it or something! :)
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, I have a variation when needed: http://twitter.com/Savicq ;)
<dandrader> :D
<dandrader> Saviq, you also lost http://www.saviq.org/
<Saviq> dandrader, damn :D
<Saviq> anti-aging bee venom!
<dandrader> "how to use saviq" :D
<Saviq> dandrader, at least you're in the first results for yours
<dandrader> \o/ bigger net footprint
 * Saviq needs some web positioning ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks for the review. I fixed all your comments
<dandrader> mzanetti, I had pedantic mode on
<dandrader> :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: no... you were absolutely right (except the wrapping on the line where I absolutely don't agree, but lets leave that now...)
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader is angry that we force semicolons on JS :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, he'll get over it :D
<mzanetti> yeah..
<dandrader> hehehe
<mzanetti> which is probably similarly useless
<Saviq> mzanetti, you yourself was for them ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... I regret it now :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then there's an actual technical reason somewhere
<Saviq> that I can't be bothered to look for now
<Saviq> yikes that's bad https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-8.0-ci/
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, conflict https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandleStretchAndHint/+merge/171908
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's bad?
<Saviq> mzanetti, our most recent CI history
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it seems it's getting better now :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah well... we lots of copyright + whitespace issues today
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then the VMs
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the packaging
<Saviq> fortunately qmluitests are being green again
<mhall119> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> mhall119: there are a couple small issues in the guide
<mhall119> ok
<mfisch> mhall119: I'll email you
<mhr3> anyone know how do i run the qmltests?
<mhr3> mzanetti, ^?
<mzanetti> mhr3: cd builddir && make qmltests
<mhr3> who would expect that? :)
<mhr3> wtf just happened
<mzanetti> mhr3: you can run each test standalone with "make testXXX". example: make testLockscreen
<mhr3> this is awesome, i'll be running it 24/7
<mzanetti> mhr3: you mean the windows popping up doing the tests?
<mhr3> yep
<mzanetti> yeah, its quite fun to watch
<mzanetti> mhr3: actually, in the source dir there is a script, runtests. that executes all tests and prints you a coverage statistic too
<mhr3> mzanetti, might not work here, i don't have standard builddir layout
<mhall119> mfisch: fixed the 2 things from your email
<mfisch> mhall119: thanks
<bschaefer> smspillaz, if you are around, doing it in the grid plugin seems to work, just some kinks to work out :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-29
<tony> Hi I wanted to know when Unity was introduced because I like Gnome and wasn't a fan of unity
<tony> Hello???
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello! The BZR branches for Unity 8 don't work at all... they don't pull in the build file that's needed to install it.
<tjr9898> hi all.  I've been trying to add a usb to vga adapter to 12.04
<tjr9898> I have the green screen of success, but can't finish the process
<tjr9898> I've tried http://plugable.com/2011/12/23/usb-graphics-and-linux
<tjr9898> even the multi-seat approach
<tjr9898> http://documentation.red-e.eu/salor-admin/displaylink.html
<tjr9898> the Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/jhXa751k
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-30
<checkin> hi
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Down
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-23
<Cimi> morning guys
<Cimi> Saviq, dzien dobry - I finished friday if you want to check out
<Cimi> Saviq, you on holiday today?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, just late... sorry
<Cimi> Saviq, no problem :)
<Saviq> Cimi, I'll try and have a look, looks like today's gonna be a review day anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, a super quick one - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scope-customizations/+merge/223893
<Saviq> mhr3, bump API version, and is there no test that checks for props?
<mhr3> Saviq, the version isn't fine-grained enough, so did just deb bump
<Saviq> mhr3, why not "fine-grained enough"?
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't mean the one in .h
<Saviq> mhr3, but the one in CMakeLists.txt, that gets baked into the .pc file
<Saviq> mhr3, that one's per-interface, meant exactly for this?
<seb128> Saviq, mhr3: hey, do you know who decided to use X-Ubuntu-Touch=true and why?
<Saviq> seb128, ~me, because we were looking at all .desktop files and wanted to only list those that explicitly said that they support touch
<Saviq> seb128, it should probably be rethought, or dropped altogether
<Saviq> mhr3, deb-bump is needed, of course, for anyone that wants to implement that interface
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, exactly there's just set(VERSION 1)
<mhr3> sucks
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, just bump to 2
<Saviq> mhr3, it's just an interface version, what do you care ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, but then the "other" version is for consumers, we actually should make it so Provides: gets automagically bumped
<Saviq> mhr3, it's kinda like SONAME
<seb128> Saviq, right, because once we get Gtk/MIR ideally you should be able to run any GTK app on desktop, and we don't want to have to patch every single .desktop entry for that
<Saviq> mhr3, just an int there as well
<mhr3> Saviq, it's completely backwards compatible, with minor addition, you don't do major version bumps in those cases
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302761 :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wrong icon when dragging items in the launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mhr3, that is true, only problem is that I will have to check whether that property is there if I'm not sure, or we'll be logging warnings all over the place ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that should be fixed with 5.3 now?
<mhr3> Saviq, meh.. warnings if system is assembled with wrong components... who cares :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... its not fixed with the latest stable image... currently flashing the development device. will check
<Saviq> mhr3, well, the problem is, if you don't bump, you say those are *right* components
<Saviq> mhr3, because scopes-shell provides unity-shell-impl-1, and that does not include the customizations prop
<Saviq> mhr3, and if shell starts expecting that prop
<mhr3> Saviq, ultimately i don't want to have version 35 after two months
<Saviq> mhr3, then stop changing the API! ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, and why not? it's just a number :D
<mhr3> Saviq, tell design to stop changing things :)
<mhr3> or rather... to stop designing :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, still broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, bump the bug, then, Loïc wrote that it should be fixed with 5.3
<mhr3> Saviq, imo we should do those bump max twice per cycle, it doesn't matter for us, and others implementing our interfaces will be basing them off released ubuntu
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1296777/comments/16
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, unless we reverted 5.3 from the latest devel-proposed, its still broken
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't understand the resistance, the whole purpose of this version is to bump it whenever the API changes (which should hopefully stabilize at some point)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I'm saying bump the bug (well, you might make it dupe of that last one I linked, since the problem is the same)
<mhr3> Saviq, it's a change which sole purpose is to force more changes without any real benefit right now
<Saviq> MacSlow, silo 4 doesn't seem to include anything re: boot anim, or am I mistaken?
<Saviq> mhr3, the benefit is that upgrading unity8 will require the upgraded plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: I bumped the bug, but I don't think anyone will notice as it doesn't have an assigneed in SDK
<MacSlow> Saviq, no... that's why I'm guessing kgunn saw this problem.
<mhr3> Saviq, like we didn't do system images
<MacSlow> Saviq, once my phone is charged I wanted to take a closer look, if that's really the reason... sofar I'm only guessing because mterry told me about that branch before the weekend
<Saviq> mhr3, which break if stuff migrates from proposed partially
<Saviq> mhr3, which would not be the case if unity8 was held in proposed until scopes-shell came up with the new Provides
<Saviq> MacSlow, don't understand, why would the spinner come up anyway? what enabled it all of a sudden?
<mhr3> Saviq, which still wouldn't affect anything in this case... but fine you win
<MacSlow> Saviq, that I don't know
<Cimi> paulliu, tags!
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1330957/+merge/223779
<Saviq> mhr3, if you come up with a better way (like versioned imports), I'm fine with that
<Saviq> mhr3, but we still need to denote API bumps somewhere in debian/control
<seb128> Saviq, robert_ancell filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1333029 on the topic btw, would be nice if you could comment
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333029 in Unity 8 "Only shows applications with X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> seb128, unity8 does not filter them, probably unity-scope-click by now? it was originally unity-scope-applications
<seb128> is -click handling non clicks?
<Cimi> paulliu, I don't understand though why it should not have any card or background in those tests
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, there's no other scope
<mhr3> seb128, yes, both have checks for those
<seb128> Saviq, mhr3: can you just reassign/still comment on the intent/what we plan to do? ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, honestly i don't know... guess it's now kindof a "SupportsMir=true" thing
<seb128> mhr3, we are still not going to patch every single .desktop of the archive to add that
<seb128> that makes no sense
<mhr3> yet you don't want to show apps that you can't launch
<seb128> well, once you can start any gtk and qt apps, you don't have much you can't launch
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok looks like the spinner is enabled in the current proposed image already
<mhr3> seb128, java, wxwidgets?
<mhr3> seb128, or really anything not written in gtk nor qt
<Saviq> MacSlow, and it works fine, so unrelated
<seb128> mhr3, well, my point was most our apps are GTK or Qt ones
 * Saviq kicks rebuild on the silo in any case
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<seb128> mhr3, I said "most" not "all"
<mhr3> seb128, so you'd still have apps that you can't launch.. sucks
<seb128> mhr3, either you have too much list of not enough
<seb128> I would prefer be able to run my apps that are working
<seb128> even if a few icons don't work
<seb128> than not being able to run things that work
<Saviq> mhr3, seb128, maybe we need a blacklist shipped with the scope or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, seb128, I agree maintaining it per-package is dumb
<Saviq> but maybe a single list?
<mhr3> seb128, i'm just saying both sucks
<Saviq> or well, isn't XMir supposed to solve all that? ;P
<seb128> yeah, it should ;-)
<Saviq> crap
<seb128> mhr3, well, once we have XMir we should be able to run everything
<mhr3> that sounds like good enough solution then :)
<seb128> Saviq, can we land the unity8 logout? ;-)
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> seb128, trying! ;)
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, kthxbai, and sorry for pushing, but that's the system, the system might be flawed, but until we have a new one, I'd like to stick to it
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not like I thought of it myself, Didier thought of it!
<mhr3> i knew it was didrocks' fault!
<mhr3> he's the evil man behind everything
<mhr3> and not even here
<paulliu> Cimi: if we don't provide those in cardData, they will be null.
<paulliu> Cimi: what tags?
<Saviq> MacSlow, well... TBH https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<Saviq> MacSlow, that silo has no packages
<Saviq> MacSlow, and I don't see how it could, there was a conflict between two branches
<Saviq> MacSlow, so, in any case, I'm on it
<MacSlow> Saviq, :) ok ... I'm ironing out the last bit on the unity8 combo-button branch
<Saviq> Cimi, please grab pete-woods today to see what's up with new infog :)
<Cimi> paulliu, why we don't provide them?
<Cimi> paulliu, cimi@draco:~/Development/unity8/lp1330957$ bzr tags
<Cimi> 0.1.16               ?
<Cimi> pete-woods, ping indeed :)
<pete-woods> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> pete-woods, welcome back
<pete-woods> thanks :)
<Cimi> pete-woods, so we got the infographics running, but camera app doesn't populate!
<Cimi> pete-woods, also, can we have a backport compativility with older infographics?
<pete-woods> Cimi: you need to install the camera app from click
<pete-woods> otherwise we don't get the hooks set up
<pete-woods> I don't think that our current PPA mechanism actually allows us to test this
<Cimi> pete-woods, how?
<pete-woods> Cimi: well there's a click-build.sh script in the camera app source tree
<Cimi> pete-woods, we have a silo with it
<pete-woods> silos only contain debs though, right
<pete-woods> not click packages
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> pete-woods, so we build it in the phone?
<pete-woods> Cimi: actually I have an idea
<pete-woods> Cimi: I should make the camera app work in both deb mode and click mode
<pete-woods> Cimi: give me a little bit and I'll update the branch to support both modes
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you have another look at bug #1302761, it looks to me like the underlying issue is fixed actually, the behaviour in the launcher is now different - before it always displayed the same icon (the first one that was ever dragged)
<ubot5> bug 1302761 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Wrong icon when dragging items in the launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302761
<Saviq> mzanetti, now it always shows the *previous* icon that you dragged
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the other instance of this bug (wrong avatar in notification) looks fine now
<mzanetti> mhm... will have alook. still the code in the launcher didn't change
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it looks like the icon is updated now, but uses the previous one somehow
<Saviq> mzanetti, and please mention on the bug that this was supposed to be fixed with 5.3 and is not
<Saviq> mzanetti, FWIW your test case works, too https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172053666/shapetest.qml
<karni> Saviq / mhr3: Do you guys know whether Unity preview art is right-angle shaped by design? (no longer contained within Ubuntu shape, that is) - Joe likes that, I just wanted to check with you guys whether that was accidental or design team decision :)
<Saviq> karni, no, first I've heard (we did decide on an option to disable, but didn't implement yet)
<Saviq> karni, and I can't repro, can you?
<dednick> anyone noticed that the wider the shell window is, the darker the background? not sure if it's only on desktop app though...
<Saviq> dednick, which background? dash or greeter?
<dednick> Saviq: dash
<Saviq> dednick, right, ouch
<dednick> Saviq: although not really sure how it's doing it. probably just an svg thing. increasing size changes gradient
<Saviq> dednick, looks like the notification overlay
<Saviq> dednick, no, you can't interact with the dash any more either :|
<dednick> Saviq: ah. didnt notice that!
<dednick> woops
<Saviq> it only happens on resize, though
<Saviq> something weird
<dednick> Saviq: ya, it works if you resize before switching from greeter
<Saviq> MacSlow, it looks like the notification input-block overlay behaves weirdly when you resize the window, could you please have a look
<Saviq> MacSlow, ./run.sh; unlock, resize → overlay activates
<Cimi> pete-woods, any luck?
<pete-woods> Cimi: yep, you'll need to rebuild both libusermetrics and the camera-app though
<Cimi> pete-woods, Saviq can you update silo? ^
 * Saviq does
<Saviq> I rebuilt the whole thing, unity8 changed, too
<Saviq> in the mean time
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I will.
<Saviq> MacSlow, shout if you want me to file a bug
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<pete-woods> Saviq: could you add this MR to the infographics silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/telephony-service/file-based-infographics/+merge/224105
<pete-woods> just realised that we need to update the telephony service, too
<Saviq> pete-woods, doing
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> pete-woods, btw, shouldn't the compat layer have taken care of telephony, though?
<Saviq> pete-woods, or does the compat layer require a bit adaptations in any case?
<pete-woods> Saviq: yes, but you still need to add the infographic hook, the API is exactly the same
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah ok, that
<pete-woods> otherwise I'd have to go globbing the cache directory for stuff
 * pete-woods doesn't want to do that
<pete-woods> the other alternative would be to add an extra permission for apps to write in a common dir
<Saviq> got it
<seb128> Saviq, is anything blocking the landing of the logout silo? did you want to give it an extra round of testing?
<Saviq> seb128, I don't think unity8's testplan was executed against it
<Saviq> seb128, I'm in the process of landing another unity8 silo now
<seb128> k :/
<Saviq> seb128, will get onto the logout one asap
<seb128> which means that one is going to need another rebuild/test round?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<Saviq> seb128, but just unity8-wise
<seb128> right
<Saviq> seb128, I'll take care of that today
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. found the issue with the launcher icons
<Saviq> mzanetti, local isn't it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the thing is, that the UbuntuShape now seems to do stuff slower
<mzanetti> Saviq: i.e. the Image gives me statusChanged to Ready
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the Shape still paints the old one
<mzanetti> then I update the ShaderEffectSource
<mzanetti> and only at some point later the Shape would update
<mzanetti> but my ShaderEffectSource is not updating any more
<mzanetti> so not sure...
<mzanetti> feels like a bug in UbuntuShape still
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd need a status on UbuntuShape then, wouldn't we
<Saviq> mzanetti, you've a non-live Source there, right?
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> statusChanged on the shape would help I guess
<mzanetti> or - making it somewhat sync again, to be done when the Image emits statusChanged
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I think it's fine that Image gives up Ready, because well... it is, but we'd need Shape to have a status as well
<paulliu> Cimi: I don't know. Maybe the code will be smaller?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, just make it live?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... should I?
<mzanetti> Saviq: its all launcher icons
<mzanetti> well, I could make it live while dragging for sure
<mzanetti> will do that
<Saviq> mzanetti, other than Shape having a status prop, not sure what else :|
<Saviq> yeah, that ↑ should work fine
<mzanetti> well, I know my way around
<mzanetti> Saviq: just wanted to let you know and see if your opinion matches mine
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it should be fine live in any case
<Saviq> mzanetti, since according to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-shadereffectsource.html#live-prop
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will only update whenever the actual item changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... sounds about right...
<mzanetti> ok. will drop the non-live stuff
<mzanetti> cheers
<Saviq> mhr3, just thought of one more appearance prop that we might need to expose
<Saviq> mhr3, icon key color for colourizing
<Saviq> mhr3, since we default to #808080, if someone supplies an icon using that colour, it would be colourized
<MacSlow> Saviq, did you file the bug regarding the input-blocking MouseArea of notifications yet?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you didn't shout! ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, damn :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, in turn I will then file a bug against xchat's new voice-amplification plugin ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, can still file one if you'd like, but not sure we really need it, feels like an unnecessary overhead
<MacSlow> Saviq, organization-wise your call... I'll look into it anyway.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, no bug then
<Cimi> paulliu, ping
<paulliu> Cimi: hi
<paulliu> Cimi: I just removed the tags.
<Cimi> paulliu, cool
<paulliu> Cimi: I'm wondering where the tags comes from.
<Cimi> paulliu, could you also add the margin when there is just the title?
<Cimi> paulliu, or better
<Cimi> paulliu, when there is no art or mascot
<Cimi> paulliu, basically we always want the margin
<paulliu> Cimi: isn't the current patch already done that?
<paulliu> Cimi: I mean, if there's art or mascot, it generates the margin already on the other part.
<paulliu> Cimi: And subtitle is following title's anchor.
<mhr3> Saviq, colorizing what where?
<Saviq> mhr3, foreground colour
<Saviq> mhr3, affects emblem and attributes as well
<Saviq> mhr3, but if someone supplies an icon that is actually meant to be #808080
<mhr3> Saviq, so if i set it to red, what will be red?
<Saviq> mhr3, that's the key color
<Saviq> mhr3, if you set the key color to red, all the red in the image will be replaced with the foreground color
<mhr3> ok, i see now
<mhr3> why isn't that just using normal transparency?
<mhr3> oh or is that like symbolic icons?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, it's for theme icons
<Saviq> mhr3, basically flat monochrome icons are meant to have the same colour as the text
<mhr3> right, don't think it will be used much, but yea, just add it to the json spec
<pete-woods1> Saviq: hey, I pushed what I think is the right fix for the telephony-service break
<pete-woods1> looks like it was caused by qt5.3
<pete-woods> it added some UID checks which were confused by their LD_PRELOADed system library
<Saviq> pete-woods, same MP?
<pete-woods> yep
<pete-woods> Saviq: can split if you want
<Saviq> pete-woods, not my project ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, build kicked
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks :)
<mhr3> Saviq, known that left swipe from an app to dash flickers?
<dednick> Saviq: can i use url dispatcher in qml?
<mhr3> Saviq, i mean, there isn't an animation anymore after the switch to 5.3
<Saviq> dednick, Qt.openUrlExternally
<Saviq> mhr3, I just filed a bug
<dednick> Saviq: cool. thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1333261
<ubot5> bug 1333261 in Unity 8 "Left-edge long-swipe dash fade-in is not smooth" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333261
<mhr3> thx
<Saviq> mhr3, just dumped its importance to Medium, as this goes away with dash-as-app anyway..
<Saviq> we'll probably just be bringing the dash from the left is all
<mhr3> sounds reasonable
<Saviq> not like we've design for it :|
<MacSlow> Saviq, I made the regex-suggestion work and tests sofar look good... http://macslow.org/regex-icon-label-snap-decision.png
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, this will get us a bit more robustness for sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, there are two examples skipping the icon... and one using a colon as part of the normal text.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I can help you with the regex if you need
<Saviq> but gotta run now, biab
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the "gap" for the omitted icon... I'm not what the opinion of Design is... iirc they always want an icon for the comboList-entries.
<MacSlow> Saviq, no the regex is fine.
<paulliu> Cimi: seems the tags are coming from trunk.
<Cimi> paulliu, remove them anyway
<MacSlow> greyback, standup
<dednick> Saviq: hmm Qt.openUrlExternally doesnt seem to work with url-dispatcher
<dednick> Saviq: looks like we haven't got support in unity8. I'll add it to utils
<Saviq> dednick, it's from QPA, no idea why it wouldn't work (and it should!)
<Saviq> dednick, aren't we using it when activating stuff in indicators for example?
<dednick> Saviq: it's done through indicator backend
<Saviq> dednick, right, in any case, it should work, if it doesn't - it's a bug
<Saviq> seb128, unity8 still didn't migrate, so logout is still blocked, I'll come back later tonight and will try and land it
<dednick> Saviq: from qpa? as in qtubuntu?
<seb128> Saviq, right, see -touch for unity8 not migrating
<seb128> Saviq, needs some click revert
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<seb128> Saviq, don't bother about coming back, tomorrow is fine
<seb128> Saviq, enjoy your evening ;-)
<dednick> Saviq: openUrlExternally does not reside there (on tree search)
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl/+merge/181752
<Saviq> dednick, it's Qt API exposed from QDesktopServices
<dednick> Saviq: i c. hum. maybe doesnt work on desktop then
<dednick> need to set qpa
<mhr3> it falls back to regular xdg-open on desktop
<Saviq> dednick, it should work even more on desktop ;)
<Saviq> dednick, try a simple .qml with onCompleted: Qt.openUrlExternally("http://google.com")
<Saviq> dednick, if that works, it should work in u8 just as well - if doesn't → bug! ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, it will work, but won't go over ual
<Cimi> Saviq, let me push without the padding fix
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll fix when we get emblems in
<Cimi> Saviq, and paul branch
<Cimi> Saviq, or the worlds will collide
<Cimi> it's an aeasy fix, I'll make the padding static possibly
<Saviq> mhr3, sure
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<dednick> Saviq: http works
<dednick> but custom url does now
<dednick> *not
<dednick> gvfs-open: dialer:///?view=liveCall: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<Saviq> dednick, ah, nothing handles those outside of the phone
<dednick> Saviq: ah. but it'll work on phone?
<Saviq> dednick, that will only work on the phone, as url-dispatcher is the one that knows these url schemes, xdg doesn't
<dednick> Saviq: but i have url dispatcher installed on my desktop..
<Saviq> dednick, still, you don't use the QPA which uses url dispatcher
<Saviq> dednick, so it goes straight to xdg-open
<dednick> Saviq: ah. i c
<dednick> Saviq: hm. should i just "assume" it works on phone (test obviously) and go through Qt.openUrlExternally, or directly on the url-dispatcher?
<dednick> since i've written a utils plugin component for it.
<dednick> screw it. i'll use the qt function
<kgunn> dednick: thanks for adding unit test to unity-mir trusted session
<kgunn> unrelated topic, did the battery indicator drop the slider for for brightness ?
<kgunn> charles: ^ ?
<dednick> kgunn: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.14.10/revision/244
<kgunn> ta
<dednick> kgunn: although it looks like that decision has been reverted
<charles> kgunn, yes but no. last week mpt and seb128 among others dicussed it and decided to reinstate the slider in indicator-power
<dednick> kgunn, charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1289470/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289470 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "The phone has three brightness sliders" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> kgunn, with the rationale being that it was something that needed quicker access than navigating through settings
<greyback> dednick: hey I added some comments/questions to https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity-mir/trusted-sessions/+merge/223432
<dednick> greyback: oh my, that's a long one. might have to wait for tomorrow morning ;)
<greyback> dednick: still digesting it though, there's more to come
<greyback> dednick: sure. I'm mostly worried about you creating unitymir::Session - I'm not sure why you need that. Anyway, there's no rush, we can take up that topic tomorrow
<dednick> greyback: hm. it's juts a wrapper really. not much use. it used to do more, but i wasn't sure about holding a list of mir sessions in the app manager.
<greyback> dednick: yeah, I'm not a fan of that either.
<greyback> anyway, tomorrow!
<dednick> greyback: huh. actually doens't look like i use the tracked sessions much anymore. Might be able to get rid of the lits alltogether. talk about it tomorrow.
<dednick> s/lits/list
<greyback> ack. Enjoy evening!
<dednick> you too
<kgunn> mterry: hey...you fixed the spinner eating cpu prob right ?
<mterry> kgunn, yeah
<mterry> kgunn, you asking that question makes me nervous  :)
<kgunn> mterry: lemme look at one thing....
<kgunn> mterry: so i was testing AlbertA's ppa of powerd-to-usc display blank changes....and saw spinner taking like 8%
<kgunn> i just reverted the ppa & its still there
<mterry> kgunn, the spinner shouldn't even be running
<kgunn> i retested n4 with the ppa and it is fine...so i'm thinking this is an n10 specific issue
<mterry> kgunn, and your unity-system-compositor is all upgraded?
<mterry> kgunn, huh...  I haven't played with n10 for a while
<mterry> That being a difference doesn't make sense to me though...
<kgunn> mterry: yeah these are all devel-proposd images from today
<kgunn> mterry: hang on...
<kgunn> mterry: so weird...n10, if screen is off u-s-c is ~1.2% cpu
<kgunn> with screen on it hovers around 7.5 to 9%
<mterry> kgunn, oh wait, USC itself?
<mterry> kgunn, sounds different from the spinner issue -- that's a separate process
<mterry> Which is killed by USC when it's done
<kgunn>  1459 root      20   0  182344  23716  19516 S   9.8  2.1   0:13.06 unity-system-compositor --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-c
<mterry> kgunn, and separately, that CPU usage doesn't sound good, agreed
<mterry> kgunn, yeah "spinner" will show up on the command line, but it's just passing a command for USC to run and then kill
<kgunn> mterry: right...i did know that....
<kgunn> mterry: which is why there is 1 usc...
<kgunn> that takes arg spinner...
<kgunn> sorry, just coming back to you only cause we had the problem last
<kgunn> but maybe this is AlbertA's prob ?
<kgunn> or who knows....maybe its been there
<kgunn> and we've never noticed
<kgunn> which is more likely, n10 power has always super-sucked
<mterry> kgunn, on n10, I wouldn't know when it showed up.  I rarely boot up my n10
<AlbertA> kgunn: can't think of anything that would cause it right now
<mterry> Meaning, I wouldn't have noticed when it first started
<kgunn> AlbertA: i'm willing to continue landing, log a bug...and assume this was a pre-existing condition
<alberto_> kgunn: I see usc using 8-9% on a virigin image
<alberto_> kgunn: I don't see spinner
<alberto_> kgunn: just with adb shell top
<mterry> alberto_, yeah that's the problem -- spinner is a red herring.  Looks like USC usage is too high
<kgunn> kdub_: is there some reason usc might just churn on n10 ?
<kdub_> I can't think of one
<kdub_> might be interesting to turn on some of the mir logs (maybe rpc-report), and see if anything is talking to it
<kdub_> or compositor-report if its suspected that we're drawing idly
<alberto_> kgunn: is this with the screen off?
<kgunn> alberto_: so with screen off, its like ~1.2%...screen on its ~7.5-9%
<alberto_> kgunn: yeah, it's all the compositing thread
<alberto_> kgunn: and the mali render thread
<alberto_> kgunn: and unity8 is around 30% with screen on
<alberto_> mostly in the QSGRenderThread
<kgunn> alberto_: but even so...1.2% during screen off ?...what's it doing ?
<alberto_> kgunn: I see 18% cpu on unity8 with screen off
<alberto_> kgunn: so in usc I see most of it is in the main usc thread and mir/ipc handling thread
<alberto_> kgunn: so mainloop + Ipc probably from being called by unity8
<kgunn> alberto_: huh...my n10, screen off w/ ppa from silo20 on today's devel-proposed image consistently 1.2% with screen off
<kgunn> alberto_: oh sorry...you said unity8
<kgunn> yes...i see that too...
<alberto_> yeah usc 1% unity8 18%
<kgunn> alberto_: that's just crazy
<alberto_> if you do top -H pid <pid> you can see which threads
<mhall119> kgunn: ping
<kgunn> mhall119: what's up?
<kgunn> alberto_: that's still nuts...
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-24
<karni> unity-scope-tool used to properly show cards with overlay and title. it *just* broke after I dist-upgraded.
<karni> Saviq: FYI ↑
<karni> my art aspect ratio is 2.5
<karni> card-size is large
<karni> as if the title has been moved downwards
<Saviq> karni, are you by any chance using "fill-mode": "fit"?
<dednick> greyback: howdy
<greyback> dednick: morning
<dednick> greyback: so just looking quickly at the unitymir::session before goingt through review comments. looks like the only real use is in the surfacemanager now.
<dednick> where i changed the surface to have a ref to session instead of application
<greyback> what's the reason for that? Application was just a wrapper around mir::Session
<dednick> greyback: hm. it was because sessions for prompt sessions may not have an application set when the surface is created.
<dednick> greyback: if they have not yet been added to the prompt session.
<dednick> greyback: so it's basically doing the app lookup lazily.
<dednick> greyback: and the surface managment code is not threadsafe. If we don't keep reference to all the sessions, then they may have been deleted once the queued slot gets called.
<dednick> which is possibly why i did the list in the first place.
<mhr3> Saviq, is it desired that the shadows appear before the actual icons in carousel?
<mhr3> Saviq, or should i open a bug about that?
<dednick> greyback: queued slot = sessionCreatedSurface
<greyback> dednick: it should be thread safe, if it's not then it's something that needs fixing
<greyback> dednick: keeping copies of all Mir's internal data is not pleasant
<dednick> greyback: it's not threadsafe.
<dednick> void SessionListener::surface_created(ms::Session& session, std::shared_ptr<ms::Surface> const& surface)
<Saviq> mhr3, dunno
<dednick> session is passed by reference
<mhr3> Saviq, opening bug then
<Saviq> mhr3, against ubuntu-ux too, please
<Saviq> dednick, re urls, Qt.openUrlExternally is official API that we support, it needs to work
<Saviq> dednick, so no point in duping that effort
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i just used that.
<greyback> dednick: you have a point there. I'd forgotton about that. That needs fixing somehow
<dednick> greyback: yeah, unity-mir needs to be threadsafe!
<dednick> :)
<mhr3> Saviq, mikenagle, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1333604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333604 in Unity 8 "Shadows in carousel appear before the icons" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> greyback: but yeah, not sure if it's even practical/possible to assume direct connections over all slots coming across threads. maybe we need all listeners to pass ownership, although don't know if that's going to fly with mir peeps.
<greyback> dednick: no we can't, hence using queued connections as much as poss. Since the events do pass ownership of the object created/destroyed, I had hoped it was enough.
<dednick> greyback: mir does pass by ownership for the create/destroy of objects, but all operations on those objects seems to be pass by reference. So I think that if you want to use cross thread, you need to store.
<greyback> dednick: yeah. I might get them to change that to a weak reference
<dednick> greyback: ok. so for now, can I leave the session storage?
<greyback> dednick: something to be done later
<dednick> greyback: although just using shared_ptr<>, not the wrapper
<greyback> dednick: yeah. Will need to be careful we always release those shared pointers
<dednick> greyback: yup.
<mhr3> mzanetti, ping?
<mhr3> mzanetti, and unping, rm-ing builddir sometimes helps
<mzanetti> mhr3: sorry, was in a meeting.
<mzanetti> mhr3: the QGSettings thing? :)
<mhr3> oh, i wasn't the only one? :)
<mzanetti> nope :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, for your amusement http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694378/
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> haven't seen that before
<karni> Saviq: yes, fill-mode: fit
<mzanetti> looked a bit like finnish at a first glance :D
<Saviq> karni, don't use that
<Saviq> karni, like *ever*
<Saviq> karni, it's only meant for apps icons atm
<karni> Saviq: what's the default behavior?
<Saviq> karni, crop, but that's also the designed behaviour
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, it wasn't really thought out TBH, we just slapped the fill-mode: fit to be able to do app icons
<karni> ack
<karni> Saviq: same effect. should I explicitly use fill-mode: crop? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694461/
<Saviq> karni, no
<Saviq> karni, trying
<karni> thanks
<Saviq> karni, weird, this works fine here...
<karni> Saviq: unity-scope-tool on utopic?
 * karni dist-upgrades once more
<Saviq> karni, apt-cache policy unity-scope-tool?
<Saviq> karni, also, any chance I could have a look at the scope?
<karni> Installed: 7.89+14.10.20140623.1-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 7.89+14.10.20140623.1-0ubuntu1
<karni> let me arrange that
<Saviq> karni, ok, reproduced
<karni> Saviq: just sent you the source. ignore if you want then :)
<Saviq> karni, fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694526/
<karni> Saviq: thank you!
<Saviq> karni, sorry about taht
<karni> Saviq: np
<karni> Saviq: this doesn't belong to unity8, does it? where should I patch?
<karni> found it ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Dash/CardCreator.js
<Saviq> karni, yes, unity8
<karni> Saviq: sweet, thanks
<karni> Saviq: last question - when will categories by default not-collapse if they're a sole category in the result set? do you guys have this bug on your radar?
<karni> Saviq: no rush, I just want to know what to tell people (if other than "bug is filed" :) )
<Saviq> karni, they won't default, but you'll be able to set collapsed-rows: 0
<Saviq> karni, and yes, it's on our radar
<karni> works for me! :) thanks
 * greyback has dentist visit, bbiab
<Saviq> Cimi, rather small one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-header-height/+merge/224269
<Saviq> seb128, silo 8 looks good, although I was unable to test on my laptop, unity8 isn't started for some reason (neither distro or silo packages)
<Saviq> seb128, could you (did you) test the functionality of the session indicator?
<seb128> Saviq, ok, sure, let me upgrade/install the ppa on my test config
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I test it?
<Saviq> Cimi, with the test tool, go to amazon scope for example, and override with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694461/
<Saviq> Cimi, only s/image/art/
<Cimi> upgrading utopic
<Cimi> see you or not :)
<Cimi> Saviq, /home/cimi/Development/unity8/card_touchdown/plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend/launcherbackend.cpp:27:22: fatal error: QGSettings: No such file or directory
<Cimi>  #include <QGSettings>
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe something missing in the deps
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build.sh -c
<Cimi> Saviq, what service to run prior unity scope tool?
<Saviq> Cimi, smart-scopes-proxy
<Cimi> Saviq, I have quite different result on amazon scope
<Cimi> for category
 * Cimi lunch
<Cimi> still here :D
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean? yes, you should override it, disregard what amazon sends itself
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, results?
<Saviq> Cimi, what about results?
<Cimi> Saviq, override category for results
<Saviq> Cimi, just override the category template with the pastebin
<Cimi> or toys etc
<Saviq> Cimi, whatever
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't matter, as long as it has a title and art
<Cimi> it's empty for me
<Saviq> Cimi, any other scope will do
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, that has an image and title
<Cimi> weird
<bschaefer> Saviq, hey, getting an error with unity8 desktop (after upgrading). Seems to be when the switch was made to use ubuntu-app-launch
<bschaefer> “WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread”
<bschaefer> if you don't know anything about that error message no worries, ill just poke around
<Saviq> bschaefer, that warning was always there
<bschaefer> o really?
<bschaefer> soo... i wonder why unity8 isn't working...with no error message
<bschaefer> just black screen
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's because Mir is the one starting the shell, and not in the main stage
<bschaefer> Saviq, that makes sense, it was just the only log message :(
<Saviq> bschaefer, doesn't run here either, but it actually never starts (as in I have no unity8-mir log file from upstart)
<Saviq> bschaefer, hmm
<Saviq> bschaefer, ps aux | grep unity8 ?
<bschaefer> Saviq, you're right, no process
<Cimi> Saviq, http://i.imgur.com/FYzSbDt.png
<Cimi> Saviq, weird the overlay on digitally imported radio...
<Saviq> Cimi, transparent icons → broken overlay
<Cimi> Saviq, seems like different compositing
<Saviq> Cimi, the overlay is only drawn where the icon isn't transparent
<Cimi> we should have OVER
<Saviq> Cimi, really, don't try to explain this
<Saviq> Cimi, I know what the reason is
<Saviq> Cimi, and it's because there's no new shape
<bschaefer> Saviq, thanks! I should be able to figure out where it should be getting started
<Saviq> bschaefer, there's a unity8-mir job that should start it
<Saviq> bschaefer, .crash in /var/crash in any chance
<Saviq> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, no new shape?
<Cimi> Saviq, the overlay fills just the icon?
<Saviq> Cimi, just look at the code
<Saviq> if you really need to know
<Saviq> but basically,
<Cimi> Saviq, our code or ubuntu shape? wondering if we can fix it
<Cimi> haven't looked yet
<Saviq> Cimi, no we can't
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> if (alpha != 0) { draw overlay }
<Cimi> Saviq, so it's a shader basically
<Saviq> but that obviously breaks if the image has transparent pixels
<Saviq> Cimi, yes of course
<bschaefer> Saviq, theres only a crash about the keyboard indicator service
<Saviq> bschaefer, so it indeed looks like it never starts
<bschaefer> strange indeed
<bschaefer> Saviq, thanks! Forgot to check for a crash file :)
<bschaefer> soo that should be u-s-c that should start it right?
<Saviq> bschaefer, upstart actually
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, ill dig through there. Thanks!
<Saviq> bschaefer, unity8-mir.conf has a "start on unity8-mir session" or so
<Saviq> bschaefer, bregma knows more obviously
<bregma> bschaefer, there's always an error message about the keyboard service, are you sure it's a crash?
<bschaefer> bregma, its in /var/crash after starting unity8
<seb128> bschaefer, bregma, Saviq: talking about unity8 in utopic?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah
<seb128> it segfaults in libqubuntumirserver.so/qtsensor
<bschaefer> bregma, could the keyboard indicator keyboard service cause unity8 to not start?
<seb128> I guess an issue with the recent platform-api/qtubuntu-sensors changes
<bschaefer> seb128, no fun :(
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<seb128> I was just looking at that
<bschaefer> at a sprint, and attempting things with it atm :)
<Cimi> Saviq, well looks fine
<Saviq> Cimi, compare to trunk, where it doesn't ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, the header was 2gu smaller, so labels were cut off at the bottom
<Cimi> still fine to me
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> but yes code looks fine
<Cimi> acxtually didn't test with trunk
<Cimi> but with my card emblem branch
<Cimi> maybe I fixed it :D
<Saviq> Cimi, no, maybe you don't have trunk ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, it got broken by Albert's branch that was merged yesterday
<seb128> bschaefer, bregma, Saviq: back to working after installing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/6112664/+files/qtubuntu-sensors_0.6%2B14.10.20140619-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<bschaefer> seb128, awesome, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> I moved to -touch, ricmm is not on -unity
 * bschaefer isn't in -touch
<seb128> bschaefer, well, just downgrade that binary and let us fix the issue in distro
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, i've downgraded it on my machine, attempting to downgrade on other machines has been somewhat of an issue
<bschaefer> but ill try again
<seb128> we really need to start testing that those landing don't make the desktop session stop working
<bschaefer> seb128, +1
<bregma> seb128, that was one of the requirements before 14.04, I guess they "forgot" about it again
<seb128> bregma, requirement for who? anyone doing landings? because I think the unity8 team is good about it, but the platform-api stuff keeps screwing us recently
<seb128> Saviq, on that note, confirmed that the silo for logout works
<bregma> it was one of the items in the QA list -- a manual desktop sanity check
<Saviq> seb128, \o/, ACKing it
<seb128> Saviq, ;-)
<bregma> we had a documented checklist and a status spreadsheet
<bregma> and people assigned and given devices just for that purpose
<Saviq> wwwhhhhyyyy dafuck am I being logged out all the time :|
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, happens for me every time I close firefox :/
<seb128> hate google some days
<Saviq> seb128, must be fx 30 :|
<seb128> bregma, right, but I guess nobody is going through the whole QA list for landing individual bits
<Saviq> seb128, I also noticed that it suddenly offers to remember passwords for my banking account, for example - not great
<seb128> Saviq, that has been happening for a while for me, other mentioned it as well, seems rather on the google side
<Saviq> seb128, hmm only happened recently to me
<seb128> Saviq, they might opt-in more people for "increased security" over time, dunno
<bschaefer> also touch screens have stoped working in unity8 desktop
<bschaefer> not a huge deal, just a regression
<seb128> bschaefer, did they?
<seb128> when?
<bschaefer> seb128, not sure, i don't have a touch screen, but i've one in front of me right now and its not working
<bschaefer> bregma, possibly could know
<seb128> bschaefer, on my inspiron 11 I had to create a file with the input device id to get Mir to work with the touch screen
<seb128> bregma knows the magic
<bregma> bschaefer, you may beed to add a custom /usr/idc file to get the Android code to recognize the touchscreen as a touchscreen
<bschaefer> seb128, that sounds resonable
<bschaefer> reasonable
<seb128> bregma, can you share yours? I don't remember the name/content (I wipe my install since budapest to test the iso install mode)
 * bregma needs to put something on the wiki
<bschaefer> bregma, that would be nice
<seb128> I was going to do that
<seb128> but I lost the required knowledge :p
<bregma> step 1: do an 'lsusb' and look for the touchscreen device (you may need to guess here)
<bregma> I get something like 'Bus 002 Device 007: ID 04f3:016f Elan Microelectronics Corp.'
<bschaefer> bregma, yeah that one
<bschaefer> Elan Microeslel
<bregma> step 2: create a file '/usr/idc/Vendor_04f3_Product_016f.idc' (where the hex codes match the ones in the lsusb line)
<bregma> give it these two lines as content:
<bregma> device.internal = 1
<bregma> touch.deviceType  = touchScreen
<bregma> step 3: ???
<bregma> step 4: PROFIT!!!!
<bregma> er, um, restart the Mir server
<bschaefer> bregma, cool thanks!
<bschaefer> ill test that out
<bschaefer> bregma, yay it works
<dandrader> mterry, the spinning ubuntu logo is done by unity-system-compositor, right?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah, by a tiny helper in the USC source tree
<mterry> dandrader, separate process though
<dandrader> ok
<kgunn> dednick:  hey, i was trying to build your trusted demo...first tried on the device, ran out of mem...
<dednick> kgunn: uuuh. that's weird. give me a minute
<kgunn> dednick: its likely me...take your time
<dednick> kgunn: just built on newly flashed device. didn't have an issue. did it seem to be taking a ridiculous amount of time?
<dednick> kgunn: although i did have to get required packages manually to build. so not sure if you had something missing...
<kgunn> dednick: so i think i might have been loading too many deps
<dednick> kgunn: i just used build-dep unity-mir to source package deps.
<kgunn> dednick: for the demo app source ?
<dednick> kgunn: lp:~nick-dedekind/+junk/trusted_sessions_app
<kgunn> dednick: yes thats it...ok...will do
<dednick> $ apt-get build-dep unity-mir
<dednick> $ mkdir builddir && cd builddir
<dednick> $ cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<dednick> $ make -j4
<dednick> kgunn: ^
<kgunn> dednick: ta
<kgunn> dednick: ...i was trying to load like the whole sdk :)
<dednick> kgunn: ah :)
<Cimi> Saviq, branch approved
<Cimi> Saviq, how about some of mines? :)
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, looks like temp dash pages blow up when you lock+unlock the screen while in one
<Saviq> Cimi, I was almost there with the emblem, but then bug #1284233 happened, I'd like that to land first so we don't have to do it
<ubot5> bug 1284233 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Can't use uris for Icon source" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284233
<Saviq> Cimi, will also want to fix bug #1284235
<ubot5> bug 1284235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icon has to be sized explicitly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284235
<Saviq> Cimi, but it'll probably end up with "add TODO" for once UITK lands
<Saviq> Cimi, did you see email I forwarded? looks like we need/want a bigger background than the card itself
<Saviq> for the touch highlight
<Cimi> Saviq, I will see
<Saviq> Cimi, but really, you just need to go to the office
<Cimi> Saviq, I can work on the latter bug as well
<Saviq> and show them what works, what doesn't
<Cimi> Saviq,  ok
<Saviq> Cimi, since with what Josh just sent, cards that *do* have background will look crap
<Saviq> mhr3, explode how?
<Saviq> mhr3, everything seems to work here (except that with current design it *should* reset back to dash)
<Cimi> Saviq, having an effect outside of the region looks weird
<Cimi> Saviq, because the target click area will be smaller
<Saviq> Cimi, well, why would it be?
<Cimi> Saviq, now we are almost anchoring to root
<Cimi> so we might want to create something with negative margins
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we'll have to
<Saviq> Cimi, or well, maybe not, we have 2gu spacing between medium cards
<Cimi> Saviq, outside of the clickable mouse area
<Saviq> Cimi, we might not need to
<Cimi> yeah 1gu
<Saviq> Cimi, 2gu
<Saviq> which is too much, actually...
<Saviq> it should be 1gu
<Saviq> Cimi, which means the highlight would clash, but maybe that's fine
<Cimi> Saviq, it cannot clash
<Cimi> Saviq, since you touch only once at a time :)
<Saviq> Cimi, right, mousearea can't clash
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, apparently the sizes changed, and indeed there's 2gu spacing
<Cimi> Saviq, let me try adding negative margin
<Saviq> Cimi, look at the same mail
<Saviq> Cimi, I think it'll still look weird for cards with background...
<mhr3> Saviq, ah ok, it's related to preview, if you search for something in a scope, then preview it, lock+unlock, it disappears
<mhr3> Saviq, related to the search string being reset i guess
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, that's the designed behaviour - dash was *meant* to reset when you focus on something else
<Saviq> mhr3, although I fully agree that's wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, and we'll yank it out with going to dash-as-app for sure
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695330/
 * Cimi tries
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd argue that lock+unlock isn't necesarrily focus change
<Saviq> mhr3, you and your arguments
<mhr3> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, weird
<paulliu> Saviq: hi. For LP:1330957 I can have the margins http://goo.gl/ZMUrfv
<paulliu> Saviq: Is there some other cases that I missed?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think our approach is best
<Cimi> Saviq, woule be ideal to have bigger target without background
<Cimi> but will not be consistent
<Saviq> paulliu, hmm interesting, didn't work for me
<Saviq> paulliu, maybe I didn't build
<paulliu> Saviq: yes. have to run build.sh everytime when changing the CardCreator.js
<Saviq> paulliu, correct, I take that comment back
<Saviq> paulliu, on the test fixes, testCard passes fine in trunk, and on your branch without the changes to tst_Card.qml, (why) are those needed
<Cimi> pete-woods, how do I test camera app and infographics?
<pete-woods> Cimi: well I hope you can now use the debian version of the camera app
<pete-woods> i.e. upgrade everything from silo 009
<Cimi> pete-woods, but camera app is installed already
<Cimi> pete-woods, how do I overwrite it?
<paulliu> Saviq: I don't know. Trunk testCard always failed on my machine. I have to have those changes.
<paulliu> Saviq: but I think those changes it quite reasonable. Isn't it?
<Cimi> paulliu, Saviq to me is not... if we have no art why would we quit the test?
<Cimi> we should report the test is broken
<Saviq> Cimi, paulliu, yeah, I don't like the "return" part there
<pete-woods> Cimi: I'm not really sure, just try installing the debs too?
<Saviq> paulliu, I wonder if it's your screen size that's the problem
<Cimi> pete-woods, can you test it? :)
<Saviq> paulliu, try `make -C builddir xvfbtestCard`
<Saviq> paulliu, it will run in a virtual X
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> pete-woods, if I use your commands to generate a fake one, it appears on unity
<pete-woods> Cimi: is there a working version of unity8 in the silo now?
<Cimi> pete-woods, yes
<paulliu> Saviq: Cimi, I'll remove those lines after I tried the xvfbtestCard
<paulliu> on trunk
<pete-woods> Cimi: you can hack in the click support by running touch touch ~/.local/share/libusermetrics/sources/com.ubuntu.camera_camera_2.9.1.json
<Saviq> paulliu, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, hey, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/use-new-display-power-state-interface/+merge/219552 ?
<Saviq> mterry, it's in silo 20 for testing pleasure
<mterry> Saviq, OK
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, until it's merged, it's INPROGRESS
<Saviq> that might be the wrong approach, though...
<mzanetti> sure yeah. that's why I didn't change it
<mzanetti> but still didn't want someone to wait for it
<kgunn> dednick: ok, lots of interrupts...just tried, but i'm hitting same spot where i started to install sdk :P
<kgunn> dednick: https://pastebin.canonical.com/112272/
<kgunn> dednick: maybe a better way to ask, how are you building? ...on device i assume ? (not cross)
<dednick> kgunn: on device
<dednick> kgunn: which device?
<dednick> kgunn: mine is N4
<dednick> kgunn: did you apt-get build-dep unity-mir ?
<dednick> kgunn: and 'apt-get update' first
<kgunn> dednick: not sure i did apt-get update first...lemme try that
<kgunn> dednick: i think that was it
<kgunn> too many interrupts
<kgunn> actually i updated...but forgot to get the build-deps
<dednick> kgunn: looks like we don't have an armhf version of unity-system-compositor based on trust sessions.
<dednick> kgunn: in staging i mean
<kgunn> dednick: ah...i need to tweak a recipe
<dednick> kgunn: looks like the gcc issues we were having. https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/6110724
<kgunn> dednick: just a sec
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think John didn't get the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316512
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316512 in Unity 8 "Greeter can be flicked away in the wrong direction" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<dandrader> as in he probably didn't understand the problem
<kgunn> dednick: ok...first alf is going to have to do all the abi bumping to get staging back in shape
<kgunn> incl creating a u-s-c branch
<dednick> kgunn: ok. thanks.
<kgunn> dednick: are you broken...do you need this asap ?
<dednick> kgunn: i can work on something else for now.
<dednick> kgunn: and can always build it locally.
<kgunn> ack
<mterry> alberto_, I tested silo 020, and the greeter didn't appear after locking screen.  Is that known?
<alberto_> mterry: no
<alberto_> mterry: it's because there's a new unity8 package
<alberto_> mterry: which apt-get selects over the silo
<mterry> alberto_, oh crud
<alberto_> mterry: so I need to rebuild in silo
<greyback> mterry: startup wizard notifies me that my N7 has no SIM card installed. There a bug about that?
<mterry> greyback, yes...  let me see
<mterry> greyback, bug 1332583
<ubot5> bug 1332583 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wizard suggests I can "insert a SIM card later" on a SIM-less tablet" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332583
<greyback> mterry: also in the wizard, I've 4 blobs indicating pages. First page was Language.  But next "page" was that SIM card message. I hit next, and now page 2 is "wifi"
<mterry> greyback, that's actually by design
<greyback> mterry: okies
<mterry> greyback, it's an "interrupting page" that isn't part of the wizard flow
<greyback> rather a long pause between wizard stop and Ubuntu spinner becoming visible again too
<mzanetti> dandrader: true, John misunderstood. I just tried it again right now and seems the behavior has changed a bit by now
<mzanetti> dandrader: you can still flick it away the other direction as you started, but now it works consistently on both sides
<mzanetti> so imho we can leave it closed
<kgunn> josharenson: did you see qtcomp ppa is working well enough to bench ?
<kgunn> can't remember if you were on
<josharenson> kgunn, I thought it was, and then wasn't... if its good now I'll give it a go
<kgunn> yep...is now
<josharenson> kgunn, also glmark is on a bit of a downwards trend.... possibly related?
<kgunn> josharenson: nope, shouldn't be
<mterry> alberto_, the autopilot failure on https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/use-new-display-power-state-interface/+merge/219552 -- were they there before?  Or are they failing because it's not building with the rest of the silo?
 * mterry tests
<alberto_> mterry: it fails because those tests
<alberto_> mterry: invoke the power button
<alberto_> mterry: so yes it needs usc and powerd for it to work (since the signal emission of displayPowerState migrates from one to the other)
<mterry> alberto_, top-approved
<alberto_> mterry: thanks!
<kgunn> mterry: so is this just junk? or something still needed ?
<mterry> kgunn, sorry what?
<kgunn> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124
<kgunn> looks ancient
<mterry> kgunn, my memory is that that branch implements half of what we need (because the other half's backend doesn't work)
<mterry> kgunn, it is ancient.  Most of the welcome wizard code is  :)
<kgunn> lol
<mterry> kgunn, so we could land it for sure...  Cimi might need to brush off the dust though
<kgunn> mterry: right, i was just trying to determine how we get to a "done" on welcome wizard...
<mterry> kgunn, there are also some design nits that came through recently -- reword several things
<mterry> kgunn, those and finishing the privacy screen should get us ther
<mterry> e
<mterry> And any bugs of course
<kgunn> mterry: design nits are post rtm :)
<kgunn> boiko: mterry ...just checking in on e-dialing, is e dialing for dialer app in silo ?
<mterry> I don't think so...?  boiko, how far are you on that?
<mterry> kgunn, just for clarity, I thought all the locking-greeter stuff was targetted for UIF, not FF?
<kgunn> mterry: we had it targeted to ff, but obviously that needs to change to uxf
<mterry> kgunn, when we reviewed the spreadsheet last wednesday, it was UXF
<mterry> kgunn, things needed for propery edialing support: (1) dialer needs to support it, (2) a merge adding a dbus property boiko needs (done but not merged), and (3) support in unity8 for faking dialer app support in greeter (i.e. keeping dialer above greeter) -- I'm working on that last one, am mostly done with code changes, but needs several tests too
<mterry> kgunn, #3 there is voted most-likely-to-create-a-security-problem-down-the-road
<kgunn> sorry, mterry, you're right...was always uxf, i was getting wires crossed
<mterry> kgunn, I mean, it's a bit of a slippery definition
<mterry> Definitely has elements of a feature
<boiko> kgunn: mterry: I had to work on autopilot tests failing, so I'm a bit late on that, I will have something tomorrow
<mterry> boiko, did I point you at my is-active branch to expose the DBus property?  It's sitting there, waiting to be reviewed on our side.  But when we get around to a silo, it should be in
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/is-active/+merge/223653
<mterry> I'm going to go grab food, bbl
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks
<Cimi> kgunn, mterry that branch work on wizard side... but wizard changes things in the backend that get ignored almost :)
<Cimi> error reporting toggle work, location is probably not working atm
<Cimi> I could replace location with a phrase in the meanwhile, what do you think?
<kgunn> Cimi: sounds good to me
<josharenson> oh this welcome wizard is fancy
<josharenson> nice
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-25
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, can you reproduce the "missing arrows" in depts?
<Saviq> mhr3, I can't...
<mhr3> Saviq, my unity is kinda crashing now, will check once it works :)
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> mhr3, "4. Sorting is a known ToDo for the client, the server is providing the values. [client]"?
<mhr3> Saviq, the left part of "departments"
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, how are we getting that?
<Saviq> mhr3, did we agree on -scopes-shell API for that?
<mhr3> Saviq, not really, for us it's a regular-ish options filter, but we need to expose it in a different way
<Saviq> mhm, let's have a chat at some point
<Cimi> pete-woods, morning! did you have time to test the ppa?
<pete-woods> Cimi: I'm just putting it on my phone now
<Cimi> pete-woods, thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, I think we need some placeholder if there's no infographics on the greeter... it looks so bland otherwise :|
<Cimi> Saviq, I agree
<Cimi> Saviq, but I remember you saying the backend should give us one
<Saviq> did I?
<Saviq> not sure that's right...
<Cimi> yes but I am happy to ad a placeholder
<Cimi> so we don't clutter the model
<Cimi> with fake results
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, talk to Jouni or someone - ideally show them why ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, mentioning bug #1286276
<ubot5> bug 1286276 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Lock screen whines that "No data sources available" on first use" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286276
<mzanetti> uh. logout is merged! yay
 * mzanetti upgraded
<mzanetti> -d +s
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, let's define it at some point... point closer to the end of the week though
<Saviq> pete-woods, fwiw, I just upgraded from silo 9, called the phone a few times, texted it, made some photos with the .deb camera app from the silo... no dice, welcome screen still empty :|
<pete-woods> bah
<Saviq> mhr3, wait for it, mikenagle just asked me about having three dropdowns ;)
<mhr3> of course he did...
<mhr3> cause one top level navigation is never enough
<Saviq> mhr3, truth be told the original plan was, after all, to have two equal dropdowns
<Saviq> then you stripped it down to one single-level, one multi-level
<Saviq> which at least to me means more work ;P
<mhr3> cause we totally want scopes to deal with exponential explosion of ways things can be surfaced
<mikenagle> saviq mhr3 - it's not my fault :) It's Timeout
<Saviq> mhr3, well now, it'd be the scope that decides wouldn't it
<Saviq> mhr3, on every request it'd supply 0-3 dropdowns
<mhr3> Saviq, making it buggy and reflecting bad on our platform
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, maybe, just saying
<Saviq> mikenagle, so yah, remember the left-hand-side one is single-level, no drilling down
<mikenagle> saviq mhr3 - this i didn't know
<Saviq> yay for comms :|
<pete-woods> Saviq: just got the stuff from the silo installed now, going to try and figure out why "real" data sources don't work
<Saviq> pete-woods, kk
<mhr3> mikenagle, didn't we talk about that?
<mikenagle> mhr3 - not that I remember but that doesn't mean no :)
<mhr3> on malta actually
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, i need uri mangling in previews to use the caching image provider
<Saviq> mhr3, mikenagle, it was probably a case of mhr3 asking "should we limit that to single level" and mikenagle you responded "yes!" thinking for this one case, when mhr3 wanted to know globally
<mhr3> Saviq, not something i'd like to do in the plugin, cause previews are just data exposed to shell without any semantics
<Saviq> mhr3, mangle how?
<mhr3> Saviq, http://foo.com/bar.png -> image://cached/u=http...
<Saviq> mhr3, think that's fine, why, though?
<Saviq> mhr3, why are previews special?
<mhr3> Saviq, as i said, it's just dicts of data without semantics for the plugin, it doesn't know which field should be mangled and which not
<mhr3> Saviq, we want to apply it just to images
<Saviq> mhr3, no, I mean why doesn't mangling in Image not good enough?
<Saviq> s/doesn't/isn't/
<mhr3> Saviq, does u8 have it's own image?
<mhr3> Saviq, cause it can't be done in the sdk image
<Saviq> mhr3, huh? wasn't that the whole point?
<pete-woods> Saviq: er, "works for me"?
<pete-woods> just installed the camera app from the silo
<Saviq> pete-woods, interesting :|
<pete-woods> took a picture
<pete-woods> and it makes it all the way through to the greeter
<pete-woods> I have no SIM card to test the telephony app, thoug
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, my bad forgot to update you, i was talking with florian who convinced me that trying to do it in the sdk is a bad idea
<pete-woods> so that could be broken perhaps
<Saviq> pete-woods, /var/lib/usermetrics kinda empty here
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'm really very confident about the actual backing service
<Saviq> pete-woods, you can install ofono-phonesim to pretend you have a SIM
<pete-woods> it's most likely that the input API could have gone wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, so we don't get caching in apps?
<mhr3> Saviq, basically the api they're using for it isn't supported, nor documented and introduces problems with signals, so they're actually trying to get rid of it
<Saviq> BAAHA
<mhr3> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> mhr3, short-term I assume?
 * pete-woods installs fake SIM package
<Saviq> mhr3, fine, we can be explicit about caching in shell for the time being
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, there is an old proposal how to do some kind of qml caching api
<mhr3> Saviq, think you even saw it at some point
<mhr3> so that would be the solution
<mhr3> long-term
<Saviq> pete-woods, FWIW http://paste.ubuntu.com/7699369/
<Saviq> mhr3, I think *the* solution is to build default image provider support into Qt
 * Saviq hates it how we don't consider real upstream solutions :|
<mhr3> Saviq, ok yea, but ultimately you want to be caching more than just images
<mhr3> so caching api still useful
<Saviq> mhr3, sure
<Saviq> mhr3, in that case we could just do the QNetworkFoo in the shell ;)
<Saviq> so Florian would get his way
<Saviq> pete-woods, anywhere I can look for some messages on what happens and why I'm not getting any infog?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, what i implemented in the image provider is ultimately just that :/
<pete-woods> Saviq: so you should be seeing files in ~/.cache/APP_NAME/usermetrics
<pete-woods> for both com.ubuntu.camera, and telephony-service
<mhr3> Saviq, it does allow us to cache resolution specific stuff though
<mhr3> which it isn't doing yet though
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, rebooted and it's there
<Saviq> pete-woods, at least for camera
<Saviq> pete-woods, empty for telephony (the dir is there)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'm thinking there's something up with the telephony service here
<pete-woods> yeah
 * pete-woods trying to figure out why this is
<Saviq> pete-woods, kk
<Saviq> pete-woods, should a reboot have been necessary?
<pete-woods> Saviq: can you test taking another picture?
<pete-woods> it should the first time, or the new services won't be running
<pete-woods> it starts the usermetrics (session) service on dbus start
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, yeah, I did reboot after upgrading
<pete-woods> if there's a better activation for my upstart file then I'm very much all ears
<pete-woods> Saviq: oh :(
<pete-woods> how do I use this ofono-sim thing then?
 * pete-woods googling for infos
<Saviq> pete-woods, it should Just Work™ for the most part
<Saviq> pete-woods, reboot might be needed
 * pete-woods reboots again
<pete-woods> I should see the signal strength indicator, right?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know if that can be used to emulate SIM pin entry scenarios?
<pete-woods> hmm, not getting that
<Saviq> mzanetti, if not, it should
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah stupid me, I got the camera app from .deb so no hook
<mzanetti> heh. fair enough
<Saviq> pete-woods, but still nothing from telephony, anyway, I'll leave you to it and let me know if you need me to test something
<Saviq> pete-woods, to check out how to use it, you could probably look at messaging / dialer autopilot tests
<Saviq> pete-woods, also, there's a ofono-phonesim-autostart
<pete-woods> that's a good idea
<pete-woods> hmm, unpleasant looking dep list
<pete-woods> dbus-x11 libfontenc1 libgl1-mesa-glx libxaw7 libxcb-dri3-0 libxcb-glx0
<pete-woods>   libxcb-present0 libxfont1 libxkbfile1 libxmu6 libxmuu1 libxpm4 libxshmfence1
<pete-woods>   x11-xkb-utils xauth xserver-common xvfb
 * pete-woods worries about breaking GL
<Saviq> pete-woods, no need to worry
<pete-woods> well I installed it anyway! :p
<pete-woods> seems to have done the trick :)
<pete-woods> hmm, dialer is not fooled, though
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi, heh, I was surprised to see that the settings app doesn't actually use ubuntu-settings-components ;P
<seb128> Saviq, the code there was in place before u-s-c was ready to be used, and nobody "ported" it to it then, that would be nice to do though
<Saviq> seb128, mhm
<dednick> Saviq: meh...
<Saviq> dednick, how is the indicator icon colour communicated?
<dednick> Saviq: it's not.
<Saviq> dednick, so they just change the icon source?
<dednick> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> dednick, kk
<pete-woods> Saviq: could you kick a build for the silo? (I have two changes - one for libusermetrics and one for telephony-service)
<pete-woods> but I've just pushed the libusermetrics one first
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure
<pete-woods> so we don't get a depwait
<Saviq> pete-woods, push both, I'll just make sure to wait for lum to build first
<Saviq> pete-woods, I can control which packages build
<pete-woods> Saviq: oh, cool, pushing now
<pete-woods> okay, pushed
<MacSlow> phew... almost thought my n4 was bricked
<Saviq> dednick, any idea why "icon:" is empty in indicators-client?
<dednick> Saviq: probably using "icons"
<Saviq> dednick, ah, so we need to print that out, too
<Saviq> dednick, ktx
<dednick> Saviq: it's in the actionState.icons field.
<dednick> the "icons:" is for menu item. doesnt change.
<Saviq> dednick, for menu item? I'm about the icons in the panel, though, does that apply?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, it still has a menu item for the panel entry, but the widgets use the action for the menu to display info
<Saviq> dednick, ok, so the model printer doesn't print it out
<dednick> Saviq: nope.
<dednick> Saviq: let me have a think about how to do it.
<Saviq> dednick, don't worry
<dednick> Saviq: hm. it would be useful though. not sure why it isn't working properly now.
<Saviq> dednick, latersz
<dednick> Saviq: ok. think it probably just can't convert the icon variant type without the fancy shizzle i have to do for the root items.
<dednick> sort out later.
<dednick> Saviq: you know where ubuntu-app-launch application logs go?
<Saviq> dednick, ~/.cache/upstart/application-{click,legacy}-foo
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> pete-woods, kicked telephony-service
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, what's the status on the header?
<facundobatista> Holas
<mzanetti> Saviq: timp is done with the api changes, was blocked on CI to land those yesterday
<mzanetti> Saviq: other that that, I don't think there will be big issues still. was working fine with the old api already
<mzanetti> Saviq: have swipe to close implemented on top of QtComp now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok great
<mzanetti> Saviq: will move back to the header now
<Saviq> mzanetti, tkx
<mzanetti> facundobatista: o/
<facundobatista> hola mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> facundobatista: does the scopetool work for you now?
<facundobatista> mzanetti, the unity-scope-tool or the tool to check all the possible widgets configs?
<mzanetti> ah right... it was the cardtool
<mzanetti> well, all those tools we tried to get running in Malta
<mhr3> Saviq, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/caching-image-provider/+merge/224415 ?
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<Saviq> mhr3, tested that it actually helps? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, it does if the server is setup correctly... ours aren't but it's being fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<mhr3> Saviq, wonder if the results themselves should be mangled by the shell itself or the plugin
<mhr3> Saviq, i did it in the plugin atm, but maybe it would be cleaner in shell?
<Saviq> mhr3, shell better
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise you're dead if you use the scopes plugin without the cacher
<mhr3> Saviq, true, then feel free to use as a quick test, but that's it https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/use-caching-image-provider/+merge/224418
<mhr3> use ^^
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<Malsasa> Hello, anyone can give me a clue? I've asked here at April but until this June I have no idea at all. http://askubuntu.com/questions/447587/alt-key-for-hud-doesnt-work
<om26er> unity8 crashes on my desktop when i start it from terminal, why is that so ?
<om26er> I need to write some tests so need help there.
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7699992/
<mhr3> Saviq, oh and btw arrows work fine here with scope-tool... but you already know that now :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yup ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I just wonder how facundobatista ended up without the package
<Saviq> ah, uitk doesn't depend on it
<mhr3> doesn't seem to be a direct dep
<facundobatista> Saviq, mhr3, I answered the mail... with that package, all see the ">" ok :)
<Saviq> it was unity8's, I was sure UITK took over
<Saviq> facundobatista, yup, cool
<facundobatista> thank you!
<Saviq> /food
<dakira> hey. is there a way to see a list of currently active indicators. I'm looking for a way to identify the chrome notification indicator and a way to block it from appearing.
<larsu> dakira: doesn't chrome have a setting to disable the indicator?
<dakira> larsu: only in the win and mac version.
<dakira> larsu: which is probably a bug
<larsu> dakira: crazy. I don't think there's a way to block specific application indicators
<dakira> larsu: too bad. there should be. I think this will become more and more of a problem, apps poluting the notification area with their unneccessary indicators.
<larsu> dakira: I agree. We should even have UI for this.
<om26er> mzanetti, how can I add an icon to the launcher programatically  ?
<mzanetti> om26er: you can't
<om26er> mzanetti, hmm, any to add it hackishly ?
<om26er> *way
<om26er> mzanetti, I have to add a test for the launcher where we make sure pulling the launcher out and tapping on it opens an app
<om26er> I don't want to rely on stock apps, I would rather create a dummy app and put its icon in the launcher during my test
<mzanetti> om26er: yes, you can in that case
<mzanetti> om26er: use this to see current config:
<mzanetti> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items
<mzanetti> om26er: use this to reset to default config (being read from dconf):
<mzanetti> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<mzanetti> om26er: change that last argument to contain whatever items you want
<mzanetti> see output from the Get call on syntax
<om26er> mzanetti, lets say I want to add camera-app to the launcher, how do I do that in this syntax ?
<mzanetti> om26er: you drag the launcher on the phone how you like it, then call the Get method above
<mzanetti> om26er: then you copy, paste the output into the last parameter of the Set call
<Saviq> greyback, jenkins is confused because you renamed "devel" to "devel-mir-next"
<Saviq> greyback, and jenkins somehow still wants devel...
<Saviq> greyback, ah well, because it's "unity-mir-devel-autolanding"
<greyback> Saviq: wasn't me who renamed, but ok, need CI person to update jenkins
<Saviq> greyback, looks like the job got confused, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, it was the general "you"
<Saviq> greyback, but in any case... this MP has nothing to do with devel (or devel-mir-next), so there's basically some bug in the job
<greyback> right
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, those changes fixed the telephony app now
<Saviq> pete-woods, cool beanz
<Saviq> pete-woods, any way I can convince the .deb camera to work, too?
<pete-woods> Saviq: for me the .deb camera app "just worked"
<pete-woods> I just installed it from the silo
<Saviq> pete-woods, hmm interesting
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, will try again in a bit
<AlbertA> mterry: mterry_: could you do me a favor and review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-system-compositor/screen-power-state-handling/+merge/213957
<mterry_> AlbertA, just looking at that now actually
<AlbertA> mterry: oh cool...thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, minor thing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme/+merge/220739/comments/538883
<paulliu> Saviq, Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1330957/+merge/223779
<Saviq> otp, Cimi can you review please
<Cimi> Saviq, branch is fine, do we want to add the margin on the case without mascot, art?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think so
<Saviq> otp
<dednick> Saviq: rightLabel?
<dednick> what issue in settings?
<Saviq> dednick, huge icon in Languages
<Saviq> dednick, because they're using the standard menu from SDK which doesn't cope well with the new icons
<dednick> Saviq: and rightLabel would help why?
<Saviq> dednick, because they have two labels there, and the StandardMenu you added does cope well with the new icons :)
<dednick> Saviq: i c
<dednick> Saviq: give me a minute. i will investigate what i can do.
<Saviq> dednick, sure ;)
<AlbertA> mterry: thanks for the review
<AlbertA> mterry: about powerd service watcher
<AlbertA> mterry: the dbus messages will be send to whatever owner happens to be the owner of that interface
<AlbertA> mterry: the reason for the watcher initially is for initializing the default brightness parameters
<mterry> AlbertA, but we don't want to re-init those?
<AlbertA> mterry: I thought about it, but it would be ill defined...as we also get the default brightness which may have been changed
<AlbertA> mterry: by the user already
<AlbertA> mterry: but I guess I could change it so it always does
<AlbertA> listen to it
<mterry> AlbertA, whatever makes sense.  I just didn't want that possibility to be overlooked
<AlbertA> mterry: ok I've changed it....
<AlbertA> mterry: as for the power-off-delay option...the branch for the touch-session can come in a separate landing right?
<mterry> AlbertA, I would have thought it would abort() on an unknown argument -- Mir likes to do that
<mterry> AlbertA, but apparently it doesn't...
<mterry> AlbertA, it can come separately I guess yah
<om26er> mzanetti, thanks for the tip, it works but changes only take place on restarting unity
<om26er> any other way to make them effective or is restart the only way
<mzanetti> om26er: atm restarting is the only way
<AlbertA> mterry: so can I get your approval with the usc mp?
<mterry> AlbertA, k
<Saviq> mhr3, I chatted with mikenagle earlier, any objection to removing fill-mode from the toolkit (and doing a private hack for the app icons, which we need anyway)?
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, hack away!
<mhr3> it's really getting rid of hack, so i'm happy
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed, and people are abusing/confused by it
<mhr3> we'll need to update docs though
<Saviq> let's do it together with scope customs
<Saviq> we'll still need to find a way to impl it for apps
<mhr3> Saviq, implement a special renderer for them?
<mhr3> well... yea... no
<Saviq> mhr3, no, not really, just add a private hack
<Saviq> mhr3, that we'll have in the shell, but not expose to scopes
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, speaking about customizations, i suppose you wanted the same merge with defaults, so the variant map isn't empty thing that we're doing for categories?
<Saviq> mhr3, you're talking the global ones?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea
<Saviq> mhr3, they were mostly null by default, weren't they?
<mhr3> Saviq, so if scope doesn't define any customizations, you're fine with having empty variant map?
<Saviq> mhr3, only "background-color" is non-null
<Saviq> mhr3, but it might just as well be
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, empty is fine
<mhr3> ah, good, i thought i'd have to change things :)
<MacSlow> mterry, I've also added a quick side-by-side comparison video to LP: #1331551 ... now we just need a pair of eyes from Design to confirm the invalid status of said bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1331551 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Some design fixes for boot animation spinner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331551
<mterry> MacSlow, cool.  Maybe they wanted the logo to be bigger on n10 instead of same size?  I dunno
<MacSlow> mterry, we'll have to see what jouni & Co provide as feedback
<mterry> Saviq, do we have a proposed fix for the tst_Shell.qml qmluitest crash?
<elopio> can I get a quick review please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/flake8/+merge/223495
<greyback> mterry: Cimi: I can't log bugs for welcome wizard (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-welcome-wizard)
<mterry> greyback, it's part of ubuntu-system-settings
<greyback> mterry: ah ok
<greyback> Cimi: could you edit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-welcome-wizard to say it now is part of ubuntu-system-settings? Or delete the project entirely?
<Cimi> greyback, will keep if if we decide to split
<Cimi> greyback, but will edit it accordingly
<greyback> Cimi: thanks
<dednick> Saviq: re my question about qml focus events earlier: what component receives the app focus event?
<mzanetti> Saviq: still around?
<mzanetti> dednick: what do you mean with "the app focus event"?
<mzanetti> dednick: if you focus an app, where the focus ends up inside the app?
<dednick> mzanetti: i mean that a qml application is focused.
<dednick> mzanetti: i think it's "Qt.application.active"
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... if that's inside an app, yes, probably
<mzanetti> dednick: if you need the information inside unity, you probably want to import Unity.Application
<mzanetti> and get the focusedApplication
<dednick> mzanetti: it's inside the app. thanks.
<greyback> hey, has anyone tried profiling unity8 on the device via QtCreator? I'm getting stuck setting my touch device up in QtC, if I use my ssh key it fails with "SSH connection failure: Decoding of private key file failed: Format not understood."
<mzanetti> strange
<mzanetti> greyback: right... I think I know what happened
<mzanetti> greyback: SDK people moved the ssh key to ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/
<mzanetti> greyback: in order to not mess with the user's ssh keys any more
<mzanetti> greyback: however, I assume that's ubuntu specific stuff not understood by whole QtCreator
<mzanetti> greyback: so you probably want ot deploy one of your keys in ~/.ssh too
<greyback> mzanetti: it's strange, if I manually ssh in, my usual id_rsa key works fine. But QtC fails
<mzanetti> greyback: try setting the device up in qtc's settings as generic linux device
<greyback> mzanetti: that's what I'm donig actually
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> running out of ideas here
<greyback> yeah. I'm a bit miffed
<greyback> I'll try making a new keypair and use that
<kgunn> mhall119: hey you gotta minute to hop on a hangout ?
<mhall119> kgunn: sure, got a URL?
<kgunn> mhall119: 2 secs
<kgunn> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g3jfv4rdr4rxlffdbi5jpy6ebqa
<kgunn> tedg: dude is like scarey tornado looking where you are? my sky just went black
<mhall119> kgunn: says the party is over :(
<kgunn> mhall119: lets try this one https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7by2uijbii637kuyplmyck7baa
 * mhall119 hopes kgunn's weather didn't end the party prematurely
<kgunn> just me & toto
<mhall119> kgunn: same thing...
<mhall119> kgunn: can you join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7heukxf2v22yrxz5esergeczqa?hl=en ?
<tedg> kgunn, Not yet, but not looking good.
<tedg> kgunn, Have to drive to Plano to pick up the kid from hockey camp in a bit too…
<kgunn> stay safe
<tedg> kgunn, Not sure whether I should be more worried about the clouds or Texas drivers in the rain :-)
<kgunn> tx drivers obviously
<Saviq> mterry, no, Albert was digging into it but didn't get much anywhere yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, back now
<Saviq> karni, hey, I'm still around
<Saviq> karni, does `url-dispatcher http://foo/` work on the console (you might need to install url-dispatcher-tools)
<karni> Saviq: hi
<karni> let me try
<karni> Saviq: ** (process:4135): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://google.com':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'http://google.com' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<Saviq> karni, works here, anything you could upgrade?
<Saviq> tedg, any pointers for karni ↑?
<karni> Saviq: you mean, a utopic-proposed has been updated since.. let me think.. I think I flashed it morning of Wednesday
<Saviq> karni, so yesterday morning?
<karni> it's r96
<karni> what you're testing on?
 * Saviq on r97
<Saviq> let me see if I downgrade to 96 if that changes anything
<karni> f... well, let me test connectivity in this hotel
<karni> Saviq: thanks, that may actually be faster :(
<karni> looks like 10Mbps, not that bad
<karni> Saviq: I've been using dual boot (humpolec) for a while now, and I have the demo in 10 hours. let me refresh my memory here: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=utopic-proposed is the command?
<Saviq> karni, I'm dual-booting too
<karni> Saviq: so.. ubuntu-device-flash flashes recovery by default? how do you install older revision with humpolec?
<Saviq> karni, that's why I want to check - don't flash without me verifying that that'll fix anything
<karni> Saviq: ok :)
 * karni waits
<Saviq> karni, the changes between 96 and 97 don't suggest anything good :|
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/97.changes
<Saviq> karni, btw, you know you can side-load images from your laptop with humpolec? so that you don't download them on the device all the time?
<karni> Saviq: I'll be honest, I'm not sure what's that supposed to tell me :(
<Saviq> karni, it's supposed to tell you nothing related to url-dispatcher landed in image 97, so it's not really likely that this will help :|
<karni> aha :/
<Saviq> but let's see, maybe the session
<karni> Saviq: but you said url dispatcher works for you in r97?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, just flashing r96 to check if it doesn't there
<karni> thanks
<Saviq> but really unlikely :|
<karni> Saviq: I can bootstrap, wipe hope, whatever. I mean, if it's working for you, I can really flash. whatever makes it work.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, that's what I think will need to happen, your device might've gotten confused somehow
<Saviq> karni, but let's see first, almost there
<karni> okay, thanks Saviq, I appreciate your help
<karni> (again, this week)
<Saviq> karni, nw, sorry for yanking stuff from under your feet ;)
<karni> Saviq: np. it's been a hard week for me xD
<karni> (in general)
<Saviq> doesn't sound like "np."
<karni> things happen, no probs :)
<karni> I rarely have a presentation and a customer meeting in a single week ;D
<Saviq> karni, yeah, 96 works for me, too
<Saviq> karni, without tedg, my only recommendation is to wipe user data and flash from scratch with the dualboot app in android
<karni> okay, I'll do that, thank you Saviq !
<Saviq> karni, you know how to side-load with humpolec? in case you'd need to flash again?
<karni> Saviq: I haven't done it before, no. Is it on the wiki somewhere?
<Saviq> karni, "channel" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Dual_boot_installer_command_reference
<karni> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> karni, but you need to make sure to uninstall Ubuntu first and close the app, otherwise it won't look for the sideloaded files
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, so my workflow is: adb reboot; ./dualboot.sh channel utopic-proposed;
<Saviq> karni, and while it's downloading / uploading to the device, I go into the app and press uninstall
<karni> ack
<Saviq> from the three-dot menu
<Saviq> karni, close the app and wait for it to come up again after it's done uploading
<Saviq> then you just go "resume install" and you're done
 * karni notes it all
<karni> Saviq: have departments been promoted to utopic?
<Saviq> karni, not yet it doesn't seem
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, last promoted is 87, depts landed in 90
<karni> cwayne: FYI ↑
<karni> Saviq: dispatcher works in latest proposed, thank you
<tedg> karni, Saviq, there seems to be a bug where the db isn't getting updated correctly. Probably doesn't have an http entry :-/
<tedg> karni, If you still have it please upload your crash files, there should be one there about the issue.
<karni> tedg: no, sorry, I clean-flashed it
<tedg> Ever since I updated the logging they're not happening on the CI system anymore :-/
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<karni> tedg: Saviq: one last comment I have - it takes 5-10, maybe even 15 seconds for a browser to pop after clicking a button on a preview. I'm not sure if this is purely browser related, affected by network here, or influenced by url-dispatcher, but just providing general feedback.
<karni> 27 seconds to pop the browser :( what is interesting is the page is already loaded. I'd prefer to see the browser immediately, and see the page being loaded instead.
<tedg> karni, There's work planned to look at application startup. I don't think those optimizations have hit yet.
<tedg> An important issue for almost all apps.
<karni> great
 * tedg knows *his* part of that hasn't landed, not sure about others.
<karni> Has anyone noticed the keyboard doesn't pop up? I bet once I write this, it'll start working magically
<karni> (when trying to search a scope, that is)
 * karni tries r95
<karni> keyboard doesn't pop up in r95 of utopic-proposed
<karni> :(
<karni> escalated to my team to pick this up. g'night o/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-26
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> Saviq, any joy with pete on the infographics?
<Cimi> do they work?
<Saviq> Cimi, pete said they did for him, didn't try here yet after his latest changes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> karni, another "works for me" situation :|
<karni> Saviq: np, I'm on r91, seems okay for the demo.
<Saviq> karni, yikes
<Saviq> karni, but good you found one
<karni> Saviq: I still dismiss the keyboard with the "<" shevron on the search bar, joc said he could dismiss keyboard if he exactly hit the edge of the keyboard, musthave been small hit area or sth
<karni> Saviq: yes, thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, yeah, the osk dismissal is still a PITA
<Cimi> anyone could verify this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1334458
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334458 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "wifi list doesn't update until touched" [High,New]
<Cimi> oh damn
<Cimi> any sort of osk issues now
<Saviq> Cimi, populated here fine, yes, lemme reboot
<Cimi> Saviq, remove the wizard file
<Saviq> Cimi, didn't finish it
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> otherwise
<Cimi> adb shell rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah I know
<Saviq> Cimi, and no, can't reproduce
<Cimi> Saviq, could be a mir issue
<Saviq> Cimi, might need a wipe, though, lemme try
<Saviq> OMG Polish is on the phone!
<Saviq> so wow
<dednick> anyone noticed that the sound indicator slider is screwing around again?
<Saviq> dednick, looks fine here, steps?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. it seems to happen during a call.
<Saviq> dednick, btw, could use your eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/manual-qmltypes/+merge/224561
<Saviq> not huge, contrary to how it looks
<dednick> and... have we done something with with "auto screen off detection" during a call?
<dednick> During a call, i try to use the indicators, hover my hand over screen and the damn thing turns off! Bloody annoying!
<mhr3> you're holding it wrong (tm)
<Saviq> dednick, that's proximity for you...
<Saviq> dednick, otherwise you'd disconnect your call with your face
<Cimi> Saviq, so reproducing?
<Saviq> Cimi, backing up my phone to wipe it first
<Saviq> dednick, we *could* make it so proximity only works unless you're in dialer or greeter
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> s/unless/when/
<Saviq> dednick, to reduce false positives
<dednick> Saviq: um. it should probably use gyro...
<Saviq> dednick, what if you lie down ;)
<Saviq> dednick, gyro is veery tricky to get it right
<dednick> i'm pretty sure this doesnt happen on other phones. probably a combo of movement and proximity
<Saviq> dednick, will try in a mo
<Saviq> dednick, I think for us the top-edge-for-indicators might increase the false positive risk
<dednick> Saviq: apparently it does happen on other phones
<Saviq> dednick, ;)
<Saviq> dednick, it does on my N9 for sure
<dednick> just never noticed because i dont use top of phone when on a call i guess
<Saviq> exactly
<dednick> Saviq: unfortunately the "in call indicator" is at the top!
<Saviq> which kind-a makes the in-call indicator maybe broken
<Saviq> exactly
<Saviq> dednick, does happen on mako android, too
<Saviq> dednick, the sensor is in the top left corner of the phone
<dednick> top left of the screen is a bit of an issue :)
<Saviq> dednick, you can see the two dots
<dednick> it's very sensitive
<Saviq> better that than cheek-driving the phone
<Saviq> but yeah, sounds like we need some UX consideration here...
<dednick> it happens when i hover my hand about 10cm off the phone!
<Saviq> yeah :)
<Saviq> 3cm on my N9
<dednick> yeah. same on iphone
<Saviq> but yeah, some 10cm on mako
<Saviq> dednick, android does have the in-call indicator in the top bar, too
<Saviq> dednick, in the notification area
<Saviq> dednick, apparently that's not a real-life issue then ;)
<dednick> Saviq: indeed. and just tried with mhr3 stock andoid, which is also about 10 cm.
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<Saviq> slightly crazy inded
<Saviq> +e
<dednick> nevermind then. it's probably just my testing.
<dednick> Saviq: so, the NO_TYPES is not set by default?
<dednick> Saviq: doesnt that mean that the qmltypes will be built?
<Saviq> dednick, they're not in the ALL target
<Saviq> dednick, only in qmltypes
<Saviq> dednick, so by default - yes, if you make qmltypes - all will get generated
<Saviq> dednick, but only when you explicitly make them
<dednick> Saviq: huh. i didn't realise you needed to add custom targets to ALL. thought that was default.
<Saviq> dednick, nope
<Saviq> dednick, http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.12/cmake.html#command:add_custom_target
<dednick> Saviq: i guess that makes sense, since the tests aren't either.
<Cimi> paulliu, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/attribute/+merge/223242, where is the design?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's outdated UX spec in https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/4-cards?pli=1
<Saviq> Cimi, "price" and "rating" there would be attributes
<Saviq> Cimi, some more up-to-date specs are in https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B8T-xKCA6bikSFFGNHhCMkQ3eE0
<Cimi> Saviq, because paul said https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_single_container/+merge/223899/comments/538897
<Cimi> Saviq, and I was wondering if using a container is what we wanted or something different...
<Cimi> Saviq, things are starting to be reeealy complicated
<Saviq> Cimi, that's life
<Cimi> Saviq, ahah
<Cimi> Saviq, in this file I mean
<Saviq> Cimi, I need to review Paul's branch indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, it feels like the attributes will go into a GridLayout
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we want to have a different layout/code
<Cimi> Saviq, but emblems?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't see how emblem relates to attributes TBH
<Cimi> Saviq, read his review
<Saviq> Cimi, I actually had a look at putting the whole card in a GridLayout
<Cimi> Saviq, how do you span a single element?
<Saviq> Cimi, GridLayout.rowSpan: 2
<Saviq> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-layouts-gridlayout.html
<Cimi> Saviq, you write this in the component of the item?
<Saviq> Cimi, in the item
<Cimi> so like, Image {  GridLayout.rowSpan: 2 } ?
<Saviq> yup
<Cimi> yeah we should go gridlayout
<Saviq> Cimi, I had a little experiment, it didn't work as expected
<Cimi> ah, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, it was a 5 min experiment ;)
<Saviq> lemme bring it back
<Cimi> Saviq, your 5 mins are like my 30 :D
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704957/
<Saviq> Cimi, something of the sort
<Cimi> Saviq, I am playing with excel
<Cimi> different layouts :)
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> Cimi, won't let you do what we need
<Saviq> Cimi, we need a grid inside the grid (for attributes)
<dednick> Saviq: qmltypes seems to be missing for Unity.Indicators
<Cimi> Saviq, attributes are not max 2?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, 4 is the current max afaict
<Cimi> Saviq, to
<Cimi> *so
<Cimi> title and sub are attributes, no?
<Cimi> title and sub plus 4 extra?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, title and sub are title and sub
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, attributes are attributes, below mascot
<Cimi> ah I see
<Saviq> dednick, you and your Unity.Indicators mess ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, so we don't need a grid after all
<Cimi> Saviq, we can anchor a column under the container code of the mascot + title/sub
<dednick> Saviq: I like to think of it as a omplex work of art :)
<Cimi> Saviq, between header and summary
<dednick> Saviq: i think it's been missing for a while.
<Saviq> Cimi, they need to be spread out to the sides
<Cimi> Saviq, that's fine, it's like a summay, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, so you get "attr attr attr" or "attr attr\nattr attr"
<Cimi> *summary
<Cimi> we can have a grid for them we anchor top with header bottom
<Cimi> like we do for summary
<Cimi> and summary anchors top with this grid bottom
<Saviq> dednick, hmm
<Cimi> (or column all of them)
<Saviq> dednick, plugins/Unity/Indicators/Indicators.qmltypes
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yes, that was the plan without overall GridLayout
<Saviq> Cimi, I didn't have the time to comment on Paul's branch
<dednick> Saviq: using dpkg
<Saviq> dednick, ah now I get you
<Saviq> dednick, humpf
<Saviq> dednick, ok, got an idea
<dednick> Saviq: hm. doesnt get copied with build.sh either
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, because it looks for it in qml/
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> dednick, because you split the qml out into a subdir :P
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> so you didn't maintain the actual installed folder structure ;P
<dednick> Saviq: well, i'm in the process of moving out most of the qml into Panel/Indicators.
<Saviq> dednick, nvm, probably good to support this anyway
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: need a quick tip. how to pin a scope to the dash?
<karni> I believe it's a one line change in a config file
<Saviq> karni, UNITY_SCOPES_LIST
<karni> Saviq: unity8.conf(ig) ?
<Saviq> karni, you can copy /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf to ~/.upstart/config
<Saviq> karni, and edit there
<Saviq> karni, or edit in place, of course
<Saviq> dednick, well, so... the cmake macro doesn't support a dir hierarchy for qml files, so that'd be something to fix in the future
<Saviq> dednick, but pushed a fix^Whack for your case
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'm moving them into the root plugin folder in an MP i've been messing around with.
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: thank you
<Saviq> what does mhr3 get credit for!? pfft!
<karni> Saviq: private message ;D
<Saviq> should've thanked him in private :P
<Saviq> Cimi, so, *if* we manage to reduce the whole card into something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704957/, that would be quite nice don't you think ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, the best thing is that you can just yank components out from there
<Saviq> Cimi, without the layout breaking
<mhr3> ah, should be reading this as well, not just pms :)
<larsu> hey, unity8 doesn't start for me with this error: file:///home/lars/src/unity8/trunk/qml/Shell.qml:135:13: Type Dash unavailable
<seb128> larsu, how do you try to run it? from the srcdir?
<larsu> seb128: yes
<larsu> nevermind, clean build did it :-/
<seb128> urg, build systems :-/
<larsu> ya...
<larsu> I had removed CMakeCache.txt before, because cmake only runs pkg-config once and some includes had changed path - but apparently that wasn't enough
<dednick> Saviq: when you get a sec. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/move-indicator-qml/+merge/223947
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a few issues I can see (like text eliding doesn't work for some reason)
<Saviq> dednick, hmm so after that my hack is not needed any more?
<dednick> Saviq: nope.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let me drop it then
<Saviq> dednick, and I'll make yours a prereq
<dednick> Saviq: MP checklist? :)
<Saviq> dednick, done, need to strip tags ;|
<Saviq> dednick, so you probably need to, too
<dednick> Saviq: nope. I'm responsible.
<Saviq> :|
<dednick> ...
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think so, it must've been dobey's branch
<Saviq> dednick, then you merged my branch (that I based on dobey's) for review, and we're back in hell
<dednick> Saviq: ah. i didn't realise revert didnt revert tags...
<Saviq> dednick, nope, tags are nasty in bzr
<Saviq> dednick, have nothing to do with revisions
<Saviq> dednick, they're just a separate entity
<Saviq> dednick, and there's no record of deletion
<Saviq> dednick, so they just get populated every way
<dednick> mzanetti was talking about adding in a check to CI for them.
<greyback> anyone else have mouse scrollwheel not working in QtCreator under Qt5.3?
<mzanetti> yeah, he didn't do it yet
<mzanetti> greyback: yep
<mzanetti> greyback: scolling is totall messed up for me in Qt 5.3
<mzanetti> greyback: Bluetooth mouse -> no scrolling at all
<greyback> mzanetti: ok then it's not just me
<dednick> hm. fine for me
<mzanetti> greyback: touchpad -> wrong direction, waay too fast
<dednick> although not sure i'm using 5.3
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah bluetooth mouse too. No scrolling with trackpad either, hmm
<mzanetti> greyback: the reason is that 5.3 switched to xinput2
<dednick> i'm still using qt creator for aug 2013.. hmm
<mzanetti> don't know the details, but seems not all hardware support that and it also bypasses xmodmap settings etc
<greyback> mzanetti: aha
<Saviq> Cimi, why all the red/green in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_single_container/+merge/223899 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, which ones?
<Saviq> Cimi, in .res files
<Cimi> Saviq, ask #launchpad
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> greyback, you have bad tags in lp:~gerboland/unity8/appManV2-compat
 * greyback coulda sworn he ran strip tags on that 
<Saviq> greyback, swear you ran it on your local checkout, too]
<Saviq> -]
<Saviq> greyback, remember bzr is really nasty with tags, it will just send them all ways with no questions asked
<Saviq> Cimi, conflicts in your emblems branch
<Saviq> Cimi, and why the changes to cardcreatortest?
<Saviq> Cimi, ah you're doing per-line check, k
<Saviq> not sure why the replace(), though
<greyback> Saviq: that's good, right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7705366/
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<Saviq> greyback, just go `bzr tags`
<Saviq> you should only have 40 or so
<Saviq> greyback, remember that if you push that to lp, it doesn't matter
<Saviq> greyback, you nead to run the script pointing it at the remote branch
<greyback> Saviq: aha
<greyback> I wasn't aware of that
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, no one is
<Saviq> greyback, tags are stupid in bzr
<Saviq> greyback, completely disconnected from commits
<greyback> I've just been doing it locally & pushing empty commits
<Saviq> greyback, with no delete trace or anything
<Saviq> greyback, so you just push your commits, and then next time you (or anyone else) pull, you get them back again
<greyback> yep I see
<greyback> sounds like something a quick script in jenkins to check the output of "bzr tags" would help us manage
<greyback> Saviq: strip-u8-tags.sh lp:~gerboland/unity8/appManV2-compat/ <- that enough?
<dednick> Saviq: any idea? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-trusty/22/console
<Saviq> dednick, it's still on trusty
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<dednick> Saviq: ah. hmm
<dednick> Saviq: i'll sort with CI
<Saviq> dednick, I talked to fginther|away yesterday, it's on his TODO
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, I thought about the CI approach... but then we'll hopefully not need it any more
<Saviq> greyback, and I've a bash snippet that goes through a list of branches and checks...
<Saviq> only once in a while people come over with year-old branches / checkouts
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> Saviq, all fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, those replaces are pretty much to ignore whitespaces and such
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! have the right edge switcher stuck onscreen while all other things like indicators, launcher are working. Are there any logs I can produce at this time ?
<mzanetti> om26er: I think its "I have everything stuck except edge gestures"
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah that seems like it. btw I just had an incoming call but couldnt pick as tap was not working
<mzanetti> om26er: yep. happened to me a lot 2 weeks ago...
<mzanetti> om26er: can you ask dandrader about it when he shows up?
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, I'll talk to him
<dednick> Saviq: could you also please take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/menu.plugin/+merge/224616
<Saviq> dednick, as you're copying the plugins file, maybe copy the new one?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i had to make some alterations if i remember correctly
<Saviq> dednick, so we should make it in only one place
<Saviq> dednick, truth be told there's https://code.launchpad.net/cmake-extras
<Saviq> dednick, and that's where we should upstream our macros
<Saviq> dednick, if it doesn't work for you, let's make it work
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'll take a look
<Cimi> mterry, saw now your email
<Cimi> mterry, do is this part of a theme refresh or will be just for the wizard?
<Cimi> without do
<mterry> Cimi, I'm not sure about the color choices -- Esti gave these to me and seems to be in charge of welcome stuff now
<Cimi> I have a hangout with her in 20 mins
<dednick> Saviq: those cmake plugins work ok for me.
<dednick> Saviq: just need the addition stuff for artwork
<Saviq> dednick, you should be able to use export_qmlfiles just as well, no?
<Saviq> dednick, it does, by default, copy the artwork, too
<dednick> Saviq: i c. i'll tru
<dednick> try
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, it works, alothough have to add a target prefix.
<dednick> actually, could just use PLUGIN to name differentlu
<dednick> Saviq: ok, pushed updates.
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<dednick> Saviq: hmmm. dpkg doesnt work...
<dandrader> greyback, hey. you said in a bug that you profiled unity8 and found out that the waitingdots were playing continuously. who did you do it? did you use that qtcreator profiler thing?
<greyback> dandrader: yep
<dandrader> interesting, gotta try it someday...
<dandrader> greyback, so you can just attach it to a running process on the device (like gdb) or is the process more involved?
<greyback> dandrader: yeah it's handy. Use the run_on_device script. Setting up QtC took me a little figuring out, you need to create a new "Kit" for a Generic Linux Device, and that is where you set the IP of the device
<greyback> would be a good thing to put in the wiki
<dandrader> hmm... lately I'm only able to successfully run unity8 (qt comp) on the device through upstart
<dandrader> there's some black magic going on there that I didn't manage to replicate on a manual from (straight from the terminal) yet
<dandrader> *manual run
<greyback> dandrader: you need unity8 build in debug mode, then use "start unity8 ARGS=-qmljsdebugger=port:3768"
<greyback> dandrader: any luck with that Qt crash?
<dandrader> greyback, fighting my way to get the stuff update to use the latest mir/devel (with input_sender merged in it)
<greyback> dandrader: ack
<dandrader> greyback, meaning updating unity-system-compositor right now. the API changes are not so straight forward, so it's taking me a bit of time
<Saviq> larsu, hey, I was looking to fix bug #1284235... is there any way you know to maintain aspect ratio on QIcon?
<ubot5> bug 1284235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icon has to be sized explicitly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284235
<Saviq> larsu, or is it abuse to have non-square icons at all?
<mterry> Saviq, sorry I couldn't quite follow your activity -- do you mind adding it yourself to the page?
<larsu> Saviq: hm, interesting
<larsu> Saviq: I don't think it's abuse really (on the desktop, the battery icon is rectangular)
<larsu> Saviq: not sure how well qt deals with this though
<Saviq> larsu, not well at all it seems
<Saviq> larsu, availableSizes just kick up square sizes based on the index file
<Saviq> larsu, and if you pass a QSize(50, 0), it will come back with nothing
<larsu> Saviq: right, makes sense. That's not really a common case
<larsu> Saviq: where do you need it?
<Saviq> larsu, exactly there - battery icons, which, lo and behold, are non-square and dynamic in aspect in the new suru icon theme (available in silo 4 for your viewing pleasure)
<larsu> Saviq: right same issue as on the desktop then. We bypass gtk's icon loading for this exact reason
<Saviq> ;(
<larsu> I wonder if it makes sense to fix in general
<larsu> just doesn't seem worth it to me...
<Saviq> larsu, depends if tiheum will come up with more non-square icons...
<larsu> heh, true
<Saviq> ok, I'll have to give tiheum the bad news for now
<dednick> Saviq: having some issues with dpkg in that branch.
<dednick> dh_install: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components missing files (/usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/*), aborting
<Saviq> dednick, the macros don't respect folder hierarchy
<dednick> Saviq: hm.
<Saviq> dednick, they will just copy files from SEARCH_PATH non-recursively
<Saviq> dednick, it wouldn't be huge to fix, just we didn't have the use case before
<Saviq> dednick, we'd just need GLOB_RECURSE instead of GLOB, and then mkdir/copy files in FOREACH instead of a single cp
<dednick> Saviq: it doesnt even work if i target a single file in the install.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, probably because they're not found / installed
<Saviq> dednick, cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=build/install
<Saviq> dednick, make install
<dednick> Saviq: it's using QT_INSTALL_QML
<Saviq> dednick, yay :|
<dednick> telephony-service is doing the same thing. not sure why it's not working with mine.
<Saviq> larsu, truth be told, it does make sense that non-square icons aren't supported, at least as long as the .index file for the theme doesn't include aspect ratio info, otherwise you have to open the actual image files to find that out
<Saviq> here comes the hack ;(
<larsu> Saviq: ah, right
<Saviq> dednick, *interesting*
<Saviq> dednick, the files actually get installed, but dh_install still complains...
<Saviq> dednick, hmm
<Saviq> dednick, isn't it that you're trying to install them twice?
<Saviq> /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/*
<Saviq> /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/artwork/*
<Saviq> the first one includes the second?
<dednick> Saviq: the only difference between mine and one i know works, is the files end up in "debian/qtdeclar...." rather than "debian/tmp"
<dednick> Saviq: and i have no idea why.
<dednick> doesnt seem to have to do with marcos, because i removed all plugin stuff and just did a single file install, but still wont work!
<Saviq> dednick, just drop the .install file
<Saviq> dednick, single package + .install file has issues
<dednick> ...
<dednick> nice one dpkg...
<mhr3> i totally see dpkg laughing hard now
<dednick> you stupid human...
<mhr3> xnox, ping?
<xnox> mhr3: hola!
<mhr3> xnox, hey, is this kind of change x-build compatible? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/224550
<xnox> mhr3: no.
<mhr3> xnox, what's wrong/missing?
<xnox> mhr3: well, yes and no. It will work whilst 4.9 is the default cross-compiler version.
<mhr3> xnox, well the point of this mp is to start ignoring default gcc version
<xnox> mhr3: there is no way to declare a dependency on a particular cross-compiler at the moment. And actually, i think this might not work at all. As it will at the moment try to install target arch g++4.9 (as in native armhf->armhf compiler)
<xnox> mhr3: well, when cross-compiling to armhf you need arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc++-4.9 but natively you need gcc++-4.9
<xnox> mhr3: there is a proposal as to how to encode / declare such dependencies but it's not implemented yet.
<xnox> mhr3: to gain the protection of the default gcc version, you should encode it in the rules, but not add the dep. This will enfore the right compiler to be used during native and cross, and will fail builds when default is changed.
<xnox> you can make dependencies gurantees in native builds, without breaking x-build completely by doing "g++4.9:native"
<xnox> it is current limitation, that there is no way to declare native/cross compiler deps correctly.
<mhr3> oh dear...
<alecu> xnox: so, for that branch I should only change "g++4.9:native" in debian/control, and get rid of the exports in debian/rules?
<xnox> mhr3: commented on the merge-proposal.
<xnox> alecu: mhr3: suffix the dep with :native, keep exports in the debian/rules.
<elopio> Saviq: do you know if there's a bug reported for the launcher appearing behind the osk?
<xnox> alecu: mhr3: this way, only correct packages will ever succeed to build.
<xnox> in both native & cross cases. With cross case degrading (starting to fail) before the native one does.
<alecu> xnox: the problem I have with those exports is that jenkins is trying to build with a "-g++4.9" (with an initial dash), because those env vars don't seem to be set
<xnox> but i guess in either case you will be trying to keep up with default, after validating and acting upon the change.
<Saviq> elopio, bug #1217847
<ubot5> bug 1090358 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1217847 launcher should appear above OSK" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090358
<xnox> alecu: oh, you need to do "include /usr/share/dpkg/default.mk" before using those vars.
<alecu> xnox: ah, great. Thanks!
<mhr3> we should really have those jenkins jobs to check x-buildability
<xnox> alecu: mhr3: i'm so fancy, i did my first "inline" comment =)
<xnox> on a merge proposal.
<mhr3> uh oh, something will implode
<elopio> Saviq: thanks.
<mhr3> alecu, can you do those changes, i'll send a reply to the thread pointing to it as an example of the "correct" way to do things
<alecu> mhr3: I'm on it
<alecu> xnox: thanks for the comments! We've been using inline comments for the past few weeks, and I think they are a nice idea, but they get lost very easily on longer branches, or emails.
<xnox> alecu: yeah, i'm questioning their usefulness and usability =)
<alecu> xnox: pushed the fixes you requested
<alecu> xnox, mhr3: thanks!
<dednick> Saviq: xvfbtestShell is segfaulting...
<dednick> Saviq: rather "testShell" is segfaulting.
<Saviq> dednick, bug #1332598
<ubot5> bug 1332598 in Unity 8 "make testShell crashes" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332598
<dednick> Saviq: ah.
<Saviq> dednick, Albert was digging into it, but didn't get far
<dednick> yay
<Saviq> before he left
<Saviq> but he's back Monday, so :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: hi, I have the problem that my scopes scope is empty. all the others are around and have data. just that one is empty
<mzanetti> any idea?
<mzanetti> running on the desktop
<mhr3> mzanetti, hmm, ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log?
<mzanetti> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706762
<mhr3> mzanetti, hmm, not much there... try just `restart scope-registry`
<mzanetti> mhr3: I did a couple of times. actually I stopped both (that and smart-scopes-proxy), deleted that log, started both, ran unity8 and pasted the complete log
<mhr3> mzanetti, you didn't switch the page to the scopes scope though :)
<mzanetti> yes, I did
<mhr3> really? the log doesn't suggest that
<mzanetti> traversed apps, amazon, ubuntu store, ebay and online music on my way to it
<mhr3> mzanetti, aah
<mhr3> mzanetti, there are two "Scopes" scope, one is the server one and doesn't display anything in surfacing mode
<mhr3> *two "Scopes" scopes? :)
<mhr3> and the scope of the two scopes scopes is slightly different
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> you're right... the 500th one is another scopes scope that actually has stuff
<mhr3> there you go :)
<mzanetti> thanks man
<mzanetti> Saviq: problem solved :D ^
<mzanetti> well, still wondering why we even display the empty one
<mhr3> mzanetti, we don't if you did ./run.sh
<mzanetti> I do
<Saviq> mzanetti, check your .config/upstart/
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have a unity8.conf there?
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, there you go
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop it
<Saviq> mzanetti, or update from trunk
<mzanetti> not sure why its in there
<mhr3> mzanetti, just to confuse you ;)
<mzanetti> that looks better now :)
<dandrader> mterry, would you like to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-system-compositor/devel-mir-next-updated/+merge/224685
<dandrader> mterry, or should I point to some mir developer?
<mterry> dandrader, either is fine, but I can look
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks
<cwayne> mterry: should I be able to just drop in a new .png to make a custom spinner? or is it more complicated than that
<mterry> cwayne, that might work, to my knowledge, but for fullest possible answer, ask MacSlow
<mterry> dandrader, why the need to make a custom SurfaceSceneElement?
<dandrader> mterry, because SceneElement is a pure virtual class
<mterry> oh
<dandrader> mterry, so I just copied over what SurfaceStack does :)
<dandrader> minus the visibility tracking
<mterry> dandrader, and this builds/works OK?  Code itself looks fine and expected
<mterry> dandrader, minus the visibility tracking, because USC kind of does that itself?
<dandrader> mterry, well, usc start up and shows its spinning logo. unity8 launches fine
<dandrader> mterry, because it already does the surface filtering in its scene_elements_for() method
<dandrader> mterry, so it will keep working exactly as before
<mterry> right
<alecu> mzanetti: hi! the changes to click scope to send the dbus signals to the launcher on installation have landed on image #98; I've been testing it with the fake_launcher running on the device, and it seems to work fine.
<mzanetti> alecu: ah ok, great, thanks!
<alecu> mzanetti: perhaps we should review the dbus object paths and interface name I'm using for that, because I chose some without thinking too much; if you change that let me know.
<mzanetti> alecu: ok. I will
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... problem: we have a problem if you're in a temporary scope and trigger the search
<mzanetti> given that we don't hav any ui element to hide the search and you can't switch to another scope by swiping, the back button is hidden
<mzanetti> launcher to the rescue :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need the back button when search is on
<Saviq> mzanetti, which will close the search
<mzanetti> Saviq: so i make the textfield shorter?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
 * Saviq looks for a visual
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/search
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> not really visual, but...
<mzanetti> good enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need some changes to the search history, but that will be separate (and actually not huge)
<Saviq> TBH I'm missing a common pattern for search between dash and app
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm I wonder, http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/ defines search behaviour
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there nothing like that in the SDK header (yet)?
<mzanetti> looking
<Saviq> doesn't look like it
<dandrader> mzanetti, file:///usr/share/unity8/Stages/PhoneStage.qml:91: ReferenceError: applicationSwitchingAnimation is not defined
<dandrader> mzanetti, that's unit8/mirCompositor
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, will fix
<shuduo> regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1310172. I meet same issue when I add QWebView varible in the run() of query. I need QWebView to parse HTML data. so how I can workaround it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1310172 in Unity 8 "Unable to load scopes with unity-scope-tool" [Medium,Fix released]
<Saviq> shuduo, you sure that's the bug you wanted to mention?
<shuduo> Saviq: hmm, actually i guess they are different reason but lead same issue. I guess webview construction spend too long time. sorry i'm not familiar to either QT or unity.
<Saviq> shuduo, and what happens?
<Saviq> shuduo, and do you mean WebView from QML http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtwebkit-webview.html or are you doing a QtGui app?
<shuduo> Saviq: i'm working on a scope project. I use Ubuntu-SDK's template and modify its run() of query class. I need a QWebView variable to parse returned HTML data. Before I add the variable, I can see HTML data be retrieved. Then I add a QWebView variable,
<Saviq> shuduo, oh now I get it
<Saviq> shuduo, so basically your scope query times out
<shuduo> Saviq: then scope abort due to time out
<Saviq> shuduo, sounds like you need to put the QWebView into a worker thread
<Saviq> shuduo, and keep the connection alive somehow, but I don't know the details
<shuduo> Saviq: yes. i'm working on it. :)
<Saviq> shuduo, michi should show up here in a few hours (it's 5am for him), he'll definitely have pointers
<shuduo> Saviq: okay. let me ping him once i see he show up.
<Saviq> shuduo, do you need the web view to happen in run()? maybe it'd be enough to create it in search() instead?
<Saviq> shuduo, even keep it for later, but if you run(), it doesn't even mean you'll ever get a query, so kicking a webview in sounds expensive
<shuduo> Saviq: yes, i'm trying to move it out of run(). hope it can be easy to implement instead of thread.
<Saviq> shuduo, search() definitely won't time out as quickly
<Saviq> shuduo, run() is meant to just kick something off on the side
<Saviq> shuduo, I assume you've read http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_scope_base.html#a386e99b98318a70f25db84bbe11c0292 ?
<Saviq> shuduo, so actually, it's the query object that can be long running, search() needs to return quickly, too
<Saviq> shuduo, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/index.html#simplescope here's probably a good starting point if you didn't read that yet
<shuduo> Saviq: thanks. let me read it. i read http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/ before.
<Saviq> @unity: don't pull from trunk for a few minutes, I'm stripping tags
<mterry> heh
<AlbertA> mterry: can you ok this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/ubuntu-touch-session/remove-power-off-delay-arg/+merge/224469
<mterry> AlbertA, done
<AlbertA> mterry: thanks
<Saviq> @unity: AlbertA: you can pull away
<dandrader> do we have autolanding for lp:unity-system-compositor/devel-mir-next MPs?
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't think so
<Saviq> fginther, could we ↑?
<dandrader> Saviq, so I should merge my approved MP manually now?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, for now just merge&push manually
<dandrader> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-27
<Saviq> dednick, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/caching-image-provider/+merge/224415 please
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<mzanetti> moin
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> dednick, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/move-indicator-qml/+merge/223947/comments/539798
<Saviq> dednick, the Dash one is actually a crash, probably same as testShell
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/is-active/+merge/223653 on this fine mornin' please?
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> ohnoes
<Saviq> mhr3, you landed unity-api without corresponding changes to unity8 and -scopes-shell did ya?
<mhr3> Saviq, right, but it's compatible
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, but FTBFS :P
<mhr3> Saviq, you can bump u8 when you implement support for customizations
<mhr3> Saviq, what?
<Saviq> mhr3, pure virtual
<mhr3> oh.. mocks
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> right... sorry totally forgot about that
<mhr3> Saviq, do you want me to prep an mp?
<Saviq> mhr3, doing, you'll review
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> truth be told mocks should live in unity-api
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/mock-customizations/+merge/224757
<Saviq> brb
<Cimi> is unity-mir Unity.Application 0.1, right?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> this Unity.Application comes from unity-mir
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> so weird
<mzanetti> why?
<Cimi> I need gerry :)
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-welcome-wizard/+bug/1334429
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334429 in Ubuntu Welcome Wizard "touch event allowed through OSK to what is underneath" [High,New]
<Cimi> but we're using OSK from unity mir
<Cimi> so I don't know why...
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think we have an InputFilterArea in unity
<Cimi> ah nio
<Cimi> nevermind
<Cimi> missed point 3
<mzanetti> Cimi: should this probably be reassigned to the welcome wizard? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you have a stacktrace?
<Cimi> doesn't crash for me
<mzanetti> Cimi: its 100% reproducable
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you follow the instructions in the bug precisely?
<mzanetti> step 1 mostly
<Cimi> I just saw it
<Cimi> will bootstrap
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you could share that crash log
<Cimi> mzanetti, probably not a bug in the wizard, but a broken plugin
<Saviq> Cimi, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-card-vjournal/+merge/224727 quickly
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd like to land this fix with the FTBFS fix
<mhr3> Saviq, jumped the gun too soon on the ftbfs fix, should bump deps in control
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<Cimi> need to reboot
<Cimi> bloody usb not working
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710021/
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<Cimi> this is my dmesg :(
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Saviq> Cimi, reboot
<Saviq> mhr3, pushed
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, +1
<Cimi> Saviq, ok works, what was that?
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you reboot the machine or the tablet?
<Cimi> mzanetti, pc
<mzanetti> really weird...
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-card-vjournal/+merge/224727
<Cimi> Saviq, not that
<Cimi> Saviq, the reason reboot is required
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, something in Ubuntu usb gets confused
<Saviq> Cimi, adb/mtp/blah
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, to test the MP easily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710041/
<Saviq> Cimi, and then in tryDash you'll see in trunk 3 columns on top of another
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> with the fix - 3 separate columns
<Saviq> complete review fail on my part :|
<Saviq> Cimi, if you have doubts about width/height, Loader assumes the loaded item's dimensions, or forces its own if are explicit
<Saviq> Cimi, so Loader { width: foo; sourceComponent: blah }
<Cimi> \i see
<Saviq> Cimi, basically means blah will be foo-wide, and loader will be blah-wide
<Saviq> Cimi, FFR http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-loader.html#loader-sizing-behavior
<Cimi> Saviq, subtitle is cut at the bottom
<Saviq> Cimi, you ACKed this fix, remember https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-header-height/+merge/224269 ?
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> well fix works
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, needs tests, I know
<Saviq> Cimi, but let's just get it in, fix is obvious
<Cimi> mzanetti, can I bootstrap without reflashing?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't know... probably you can wipe ~ and /userdata, but I never really tried it
<mhr3> dednick, replied on the mp
<Saviq> @unity please grap an MP to review (and claim it in the MP page when doing so), we're drowning here
<Cimi> Saviq, I have few that can be grabbed :P
<Saviq> when you have some time / strength to do so, of course
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, works both ways
<Saviq> dednick, btw, how do you find the reworked QmlPlugin.cmake? any comments, other than making it support folder hierarchies?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah i can reproduce
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, problem I need to install dbg symbols
<Cimi> but I have no wifi :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Cimi> and no rw filesystem
<mzanetti> you'll figure a solution, I'm sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll remove the back button :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: so the ro file system is not a problem
<mzanetti> Cimi: I also had this when the wizard landed
<mzanetti> and I didn't bootstrap and had a rw image
<mhr3> Saviq, was there ever solution to :native not working on jenkins?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess cleaning up every data that the welcome wizard produces would be enough
<Saviq> mhr3, I believe they fixed it, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, it produces no data
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1322294 remains, though
<ubot5> bug 1322294 in launchpad-buildd "Recipes don't support :native multi-arch dependency" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322294
<mhr3> Saviq, not sure about that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-unity-scope-click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/129/console
<Saviq> mhr3, they did just strip :native before, maybe they reverted this
<mhr3> right... "fixed"
<Saviq> mhr3, or maybe they didn't "populate" all the jenkins
<Saviq> mhr3, well, until they start x-compiling, everything's native ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, i guess fginther will know
<Saviq> mhr3, I *think* it was psivaa who knew about it before, too, so try with him
<mhr3> Saviq, k, thx
<Saviq> dednick, reviewed u-s-c menu.plugin
<dednick> Saviq: you mean the QmlPlugin.cmake in the suru-switch branch?
<Saviq> dednick, hm? no, the one you copied to menu.plugin
<Saviq> dednick, "new" as in the one we have in unity8 for some time
<Saviq> dednick, was just wondering whether we should put it in cmake-extras already or is there still work on it needed
<dednick> Saviq: sorry, getting my branches mixed up. i meant https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/manual-qmltypes/+merge/224578
<dednick> which is the one i copied from
<Saviq> dednick, well, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, that one
<dednick> but yeah, it's good for usc. should put it in cmake-extras
<dednick> didnt have to mod
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, we have that commit hook... its just that noone seems to be using it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah exactly...
<mzanetti> well, I use it all the time...
<mzanetti> and have also updated it here to check for stale tags
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, also, commit is probably too often
<mzanetti> works fine for me... its less than 1 sec
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but you might want to split things into several commits
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then the hook will tell you NO
<mzanetti> the hook doesn't disallwo committing... it just tells you: this will fail CI if you continue
<mzanetti> and keeps a copy of the commit message so you don't have to type it again in case you decide to fix it and recommit
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm where is it?
<mzanetti> .bazaar/plugins
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we need a script in .
<Saviq> mzanetti, that will do the checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the plugin (if installed) will call it
<Saviq> mzanetti, this way you can run it without the hook
<mzanetti> yep, works for me
<Saviq> like a pre_push.py
<mzanetti> also, I'd like to have the hook more visible/easy to install
<mzanetti> but haven't gotten a good idea for that yet
<mzanetti> I'm sure more people would use it if they'd be aware of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, this script in . could check for the hook
<Saviq> mzanetti, and say "if you want this to run on commit, do foo"
<mzanetti> yeah, sounds reasonable
<Saviq> mzanetti, no point for it being in .bazaar, either
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can move it to tools/
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> since you can't have a branch-local plugin
<mzanetti> yeah, too bad...
<mzanetti> that'd be useful
<Saviq> ooh guess what, git does! ;P
<mzanetti> you can?
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> I read "it does", missed the g
<mzanetti> of course git does
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. when you touch this, if you can think of a better to figure the branch, one that doesn't break when we move shell.qml to another subdir :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, the hook will just check for a script in .
<Saviq> mzanetti, if there - run it, otherwise ignore
<Saviq> mzanetti, script with a known name
<mzanetti> ok... it'll break when you move the script to another dir... but I guess already better than some "random" qml file of the codebase
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and we won't move the script to another dir, since we want it to be visible
<Saviq> mzanetti, and available at your fingertips
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: maaan... that new-header branch develops to a beast...
<Saviq> mzanetti, story of my life ;P
<mzanetti> figured that we actually could get rid of the PageHeader::childItem and put the uitk's header in there...
<mzanetti> then there's already a back button
<mzanetti> which doesn't match design
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> then it has like a thousand states I mustn't break :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you probably could
<Saviq> mzanetti, since the states are meant to deal with the search entry
<Saviq> mzanetti, which with the new header should probably behave differently
<mzanetti> hmm... should it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, ultimately we should take the behaviour from UITK
<Saviq> mzanetti, but since it's not there yet...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we should get the UITK header as is and replace its contents with {text,image}, text entry, just sliding up/down on search activation
<Saviq> mzanetti, since the search icon doesn't make sense when the search entry is on screen
<Saviq> mzanetti, and vice-versa
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... that's what it does now... but it hides the back button, which is a probme
<mzanetti> problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, because it replaces the whole header from UITK
<mzanetti> so I could obviously just leftMargin the textfield
<mzanetti> but I fugred that wouldn't pass your review
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean it should be UITKHeader { contentItem: OurComponent { } }
<Saviq> mzanetti, where OurComponent would be {text|image} + text entry
<mzanetti> I don't think the uitk's header has such a thing
<Saviq> it does
 * mzanetti checks again
<Saviq> it might be __
<Saviq> but will be public later
<mzanetti> I must be blind
 * Saviq looks
<mzanetti> ah... there's something
<mzanetti> contentsContainer might do that
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh well, PageHeader still needs to wrap it
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we need to add departments to it
<mzanetti> true
<mzanetti> also the landscape behavior would break
<dednick> Saviq: thanks for review. pushed update.
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that's fine, we don't want to bring the text entry in in landscape any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, only on search press
<Saviq> dednick, kk
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, I'd have left find_package(Qt5Core REQUIRED), otherwise you have no qt5_use_modules
<Saviq> dednick, in your case it basically gets included somewhere else, but I think it's good to have the one for Core
<dednick> Saviq: it's in the root cmake
<dednick> Saviq: but mk
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I know, probably depends on how redistributable we want it to be
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, why LGPL?
<Saviq> dednick, you don't need LGPL for dlopening
<dednick> Saviq: because i don't really know which one to use....
<dednick> and the other files around seemed to use it
<Saviq> dednick, you only need LGPL for libs that are linked against
<dednick> Saviq: does it matter?
<Saviq> dednick, IANAL ;)
<Saviq> it is lesser for some reason :)
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> dednick, we default to GPLv3
<Saviq> dednick, fall back to LGPLv3 when required
<Saviq> dednick, so please make it GPL, if others are already LGPL, let's fix in another branch
<dednick> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> dednick, also, check what's in debian/copyright
<Saviq> dednick, hmm it's LGPL there
<Saviq> dednick, sorry, let's leave it be then
<dednick> hehe
<Saviq> dednick, and fix it across the board after verifying that's needed
<dednick> Saviq: ok. pushed the fin_package change
<Saviq> dednick, can't top-ack
<Saviq> Cimi, add me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team please
<dednick> Saviq: need packaging approval?
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<Saviq> dednick, no, just not on the team ;)
<dednick> since i removed the -assets package
<Saviq> better
<Saviq> dednick, we'll get pkg review in silo
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks
<Saviq> dednick, unless you find someone who will take a look ;)
<Saviq> /fiid
<Saviq> /food that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, know what? just do the simplest transition possible for now, we'll get a proper one from UITK when it's there anyway
<mzanetti> ack. on it :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, thinking here...
<mzanetti> don't :D
<Saviq> I *know*, sorry
<mzanetti> I'm nearly done
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have basically two header configurations → [back], {text|image}, favourite, search
<Saviq> back, text_entry
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if we just replace the actions in the current UITK header
<Saviq> mzanetti, they will just appear/disappear as they do now
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> I mean because there's no transitions in the UITK
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's use two UITK headers and swap them (slide them in/out)?
<mzanetti> phew... :)
<mzanetti> that's what I'm doing
<Saviq> good
<mzanetti> or well, not really
<mzanetti> I just attached a back button myself to the textfield
<mzanetti> so for now it keeps behavior as it was... hope that's fine
<mzanetti> well, you'll see in a minute
<mzanetti> will just have to update the preview header
<Saviq> mzanetti only problem we'll end up with the search entry *and* the search button
<mzanetti> no
<Saviq> in landscape?
<mzanetti> oh... right
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think what I'm asking will simplify this quite a bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, like we get rid of the Narrow states in PageHeader
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway... I know you'll get there
 * Saviq focuses on the cereal, or it will be keyboard food
<Cimi> how do I write http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710506/ so that returns 0 or null when unitymenumodel is not valid?
<Saviq> Cimi, you probably want dednick for this
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think that is the crasher
<mzanetti> fix it :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, model being destroyed but property being manipulated
 * mzanetti rewrites PageHeader.qml :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: so in widescreen, we behave the same as in portrait, ok?
<mzanetti> having a super long textfield
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, make it 60GU max, falling back to 40GU in > 60GU screens
<Saviq> mzanetti, same behavior as we have with other width-dependant things
<mzanetti> Saviq: and the title would then stay?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, replace the title with 40GU wide text entry
<mzanetti> meaning empty space at the left of the text entry
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> mhm... ok
<Saviq> at the right
<Saviq> I mean
<mzanetti> oh... moving the label to left
<mzanetti> err. the textfield
<Saviq> | < [text entry]                            |
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> | < Title                               f s |
<Saviq> two configs like that
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> that sounds like a looong friday :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I really don't think it should be that complex...
<Saviq> more red than green, at least
<mzanetti> yep... its not too bad actually
<Cimi> dednick, ping :)
<dednick> Cimi: sup?
<Cimi> dednick, I have a crash in the wizard
<Cimi> dednick, happens with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710506/
<Cimi> dednick, if I am in the wifi page then I tap "back"
<Cimi> dednick, it might be that unitymenumodel is deleted or something like that
<dednick> Cimi: could be related to: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/qmenumodel/lp-1282282-dangling-UnityMenuAction-pointer/+merge/211211
<Cimi> can we trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/qmenumodel/lp-1282282-dangling-UnityMenuAction-pointer/+merge/211211 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, wdym trigger?
<Cimi> Saviq, ci
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot sbuild
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/qmenumodel/lp-1282282-dangling-UnityMenuAction-pointer/+merge/211211/comments/497978
<Saviq> Cimi, done
<Saviq> Cimi, it was rather old indeed
<Saviq> xnox, hey, could you please look at qmenumodel's x-compiling? it's definitely missing :any for python, but not sure -gi and -dbus should also get :any?
<Saviq> Cimi, reviewed infog
<Saviq> oh wow, suggestions in gdocs
<Saviq> handy
<dandrader> greyback, mzanetti should we keep using this doc to track qt comp bugs? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Balt7jlHQlNuf7RBuXYjnYJWaICd_wTRpSVfTYYb3cQ/edit#gid=0
<dandrader> I think we should, so I will update it with the latest problems caused by qt 5.3 and latest mir/devel
<greyback> dandrader: ok with me
<cwayne> greyback: mzanetti: dandrader: do you guys have any idea when actual N7 landscape support might land?
<greyback> cwayne: we plan within 2 weeks from now
<cwayne> greyback: wonderful, thanks
<greyback> dandrader: PPA in working order, patch for input crash added to Mir
<dandrader> cwayne, we had it but qt 5.3 caused a regression on that
<dandrader> greyback, great!
<elopio> Saviq: in order to have a flake8 make build task, we would have to add it to build-deps, right?
<greyback> dandrader: I want to clear the fixed bugs from that spreadsheet
<cwayne> dah, thanks a lot qt5.3
<dandrader> greyback, yeah. they are just polluting the view
<Saviq> elopio, yup
<Saviq> elopio, but since I wrote that
<Saviq> elopio, we discussed a pre-commit check / hook that we'd add this to instead
<Saviq> elopio, so let's leave it be for now
<elopio> Saviq: ok. We had a problem on the toolkit adding flake8 as a build-dep because it's not on main.
<elopio> a pre-commit check sounds good.
<Saviq> elopio, k
<elopio> Saviq: the branch is ready for review again, btw. Thanks for your comments.
<Saviq> elopio, tx!
<Cimi> Saviq, yes I copied, because I expect UITK delay things
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not a solution I'm afraid
<Cimi> Saviq, I can put the changes when we agree on API
<Saviq> Cimi, if we copy it now, we'll be stuck with it forever, you know that? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, because there will be no pressure to fix
<Cimi> Saviq, well fix comes from our side anyway
<elopio> Saviq: I can try to make the hook. I'll take a look at the existing one.
<Saviq> elopio, we want to change stuff a little
<Saviq> elopio, make a script in .
<Saviq> elopio, that we can run manually
<Saviq> elopio, so that it's visible
<Saviq> elopio, and the hook would just check for that file and execute if there, ignore otherwise
<Saviq> elopio, this way it can be used without installing the hook
<Saviq> elopio, and hook could be reused
<Saviq> if other projects include such a script in their root
<Saviq> Cimi, UITK has been very receiving recently - they've opened v1.1 of the API
<Saviq> Cimi, so please prep an MP to include the different fade modes
<Saviq> Cimi, see https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-icon-source-property/+merge/224122 for how they want the new APIs put in
<Cimi> Saviq, how shall we call that API?
<Saviq> Cimi, mode / fadeMode
<Cimi> Saviq, and the fade modes?
<Saviq> Cimi, overlay, cross
<mterry> Saviq, did you mean to abstain on the platform-api MP?
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_single_container/+merge/223899 merged
<paulliu> Are you speaking on the mumble?
<Cimi> paulliu, yes
<Cimi> paulliu, still talking
<paulliu> Cimi: yes. Thanks. Now it is ok.
<Cimi> dednick, unfortunately doesn't fix it
<dednick> Cimi: you'll need to get me a crashdump in that case
<fginther> dandrader, does lp:unity-system-compositor/devel-mir-next replace lp:~mir-team/unity-system-compositor/development-branch
<dandrader> kgunn, ^^^
<dandrader> fginther, I would say so
<fginther> dandrader, ok, I'll go with that
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> mhr3: cwayne pinged me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1328559
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328559 in Ubuntu App Developer site "14.04 scopes api docs use missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.04-clibs"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> the example click manifest on there uses "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.04-clibs",
<mhall119> which isn't actually a framework on the phone
<mhall119> I'm also not sure if the apparmor templates "ubuntu-scope-local-content" and "ubuntu-scope-network" exist
<mhr3> mhall119, hm, we were updating that recently, should be fixed in latest docs
<mhall119> latest docs package in utopic?
<mhr3> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, yes, looks good there, I'll update production
<mhr3> although the whole situation is odd
<mhr3> 14.04 docs are really for the 14.10 version, so they don't strictly apply :/
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, right, I was only updating the 14.10 docs previously, should I replce the 14.04 docs with the new 14.10 ones, or leave them as they were?
<mhall119> or just point to only the 14.10 docs in http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/api/
<mhr3> mhall119, yea, that will probably be the best
<mhall119> ok, I'll do that then
<mhall119> cwayne: kicking it back to you to decide what you want to do with the rest of the bug, I made it "Won't Fix" for the devportal
<cwayne> mhall119: so the site is going to point at the 14.10 docs now?
<kgunn> fginther: yes, sorry bout that
<mhall119> cwayne: already does
<mhall119> the old URL is still up, but nothing should link to it anymore
<mhall119> cwayne: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/api/
<cwayne> okay, so then essentially it should be considered fixed i'd say
<mhall119> cwayne: can I mark it fixed for savilerow too?
<cwayne> mhall119: please do
<mhall119> cwayne: done
<cwayne> mhall119: <3 thanks
<dandrader> kgunn_, do you know the situation of the "dash as an app" work?
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you still around?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-29
<alfazza> hi, all. Is unity lockscreen get keyboard event and blocking it for another window? If yes, where it is?
<bregma> the lockscreen grabs the keyboard, otherwise you could end up typing your password into another application, like a chat window
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-22
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi there, you taking care of the unity-scopes-shell failure in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-005 ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hi! yeah, looking
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTodayScope/+merge/262564 fixes the problem with the label being too long
<mzanetti> nice!
<tsdgeos> basically the label was inside a row and that means you need to set the width if want to limit it not going over the margin
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, fix for silo5 on the way, going to reconfig & rebuild
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑
<mzanetti> not sure what fix exactly, but great :D fixes are always good
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what silo are we landing /waiting for QA?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: also do we plan on landing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027 soon-ish?
<tsdgeos> it's a bit of a pita to keep updating for every new stuff we introduce
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this one is qa approved since friday: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-026
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, should hopefully land soon
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you running the script on the wrong branch
<tsdgeos>  lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/unity8DbusSessionService != ~/bzr/unity8/asyncDbusCalls/
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ok, getting one more coffee :)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: also removing the tags from the local branch won't make the remote one clean
<tsdgeos> you need to clean both the one in your PC and the one in launchpad
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, push? (with soem special flag)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: just run the script on the remote branch
<ltinkl> ltinkl: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm confused
<tsdgeos> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-026 says we're landing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixShellTests/+merge/262323 but it has a merge conflict?
<mzanetti> welcome to the club
<mzanetti> don't touch it :D
<mzanetti> daniel needs to revert his last commit
<mzanetti> then it'll be fine
<tsdgeos> daniel is awol today :/
<mzanetti> nooooo
<tsdgeos> he sent an email
<mzanetti> he superseded it after it has been built in the silo
<mzanetti> fuck
<mzanetti> oops. sorry
<tsdgeos> maybe you can still catch him
<tsdgeos> or telegram him
<tsdgeos> if it's just 5 min stuff
<mzanetti> yeah, it's only 2 minutes stuff
<mzanetti> but he doesn't seem to be online on telegram
<ltinkl> mzanetti, tsdgeos : I wonder if those things could be run automatically on the server by some bzr hooks (like the tag or conflict checks)
<mzanetti> yeah... I proposed the server-side tag stripping/checking multiple times already. Don't really remember why I always got overruled
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok... silo 26 is publishing
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> how did that happen?
<mzanetti> I reached Daniel, he reverted the commit
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so. yes, I'd like to activate the autopkgtests now
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> let's wait for this to land
<tsdgeos> and i'll update it
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/unity8DbusSessionService/+merge/262439 and https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/asyncDbusCalls/+merge/262322 start with similar diffs in AccountsService.cpp
<tsdgeos> should one be prerequisite from the other?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, let me check
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, should be ok now
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, silo 5 built. btw, do you know of the issue with card sizes wrt audio card?
<tsdgeos> i do not
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what is the problem?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, forwarded you the email
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, you have investigated this ^ a bit, haven't you?
<tsdgeos> ah yeah you can't do that
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<mzanetti> so the audio cards are too big
<tsdgeos> you need to accomodate space for everything
<tsdgeos> and then the art needs to be square
<tsdgeos> so they'll be bigger than the others
<tsdgeos> i can check if the height calculation is broken
<tsdgeos> but given that they need to have more stuff than the others
<tsdgeos> they'll always be taller and hence the art will be wider
<tsdgeos> nothing we can do about it as far as i can see
<pstolowski> uhm, i see
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: how do i get that image, install silo 5 and that will do it?
<tsdgeos> and some local music i guess?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> food now
<tsdgeos> will see if i can do something about it later
<tsdgeos> and if not try to write some small text explaining why it happens
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm actually wondering if she wasn't asking to only display audio cards in surfacing mode which would solve the problem, but i can't find any evidence in my logs. need to catch her
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so hold on with any code changes for the moment until i confirm
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: oki
<ltinkl> seb128: ping
<seb128> ltinkl, contextless ping ...
<ltinkl> seb128, sorry then, I was wondering about the Date&Time module in System Settings; where does it take the list of cities and their corresponding timezone from?
<seb128> ltinkl, libtimezonemap /usr/share/libtimezonemap/ui/cities15000.txt
<seb128> ltinkl, why?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: hi. pretty my silo has broken notifications for accepting calls
<pete-woods> any tips for where I should start looking?
<MacSlow> pete-woods, what does your silo touch?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: this is the unity-notifications silo
<MacSlow> pete-woods, unity8, unity-notifications, apps?
<pete-woods> the most intrustive thing, is it adds ownership to notifications
<pete-woods> so if app A opens a notification, app B cannot close / update it
<MacSlow> pete-woods, ? branch?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: probably this one is the one you care most about?
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-notifications/clients-own-their-notifications/+merge/260740
<pete-woods> although there are 4 in total
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-notifications/handle-reopen-notification
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-notifications/handle-client-death
<pete-woods> are the other two interesting ones
<MacSlow> pete-woods, do all these pass tests? I assume so... otherwise they would not have been approved...
<pete-woods> MacSlow: correct, yes
<pete-woods> I have also added additional tests to test the public dbus interface
<MacSlow> pete-woods, hm... I can take a closer look... but it'll have to wait after out daily stand up (starting in about 10 min)
<pete-woods> MacSlow: the main thing I was hoping for was if you knew the exact client that produces / handles the snap decision for the call accept
<pete-woods> is it telephony-service?
<MacSlow> pete-woods, yes... but you can keep it even simpler... in lp:unity-notifications/examples are stand-alone python scripts which trigger the different notifiation use-cases without having to setup the whole stack
<pete-woods> MacSlow: my main concern is that I've broken the command line tools
<pete-woods> as they produce a new dbus connection for each use
<MacSlow> pete-woods, if lp:unity-notifications/examples/sd-example-incoming-call.py works with you branches it's not the backend or frontend failing... but the app
<pete-woods> MacSlow: okay, will fiddle around with that for a while :)
<pete-woods> thanks :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, you seem to be breaking the notification-spec with this one though...
<pete-woods> thing is we need to be able to handle clients that crash
<pete-woods> and get rid of their notifications when they do
<pete-woods> so there needs to be some concept of ownership
<MacSlow> pete-woods, there's an hint-system in the notification-spec for such extensions
<MacSlow> pete-woods, phew... the changes are pretty huge... I'm trying to get my head wrapped around it...
<pete-woods> he first commit is the big one
<MacSlow> pete-woods, my first tests (with unity8 and unity-notifications but it's pretty broken...
<pete-woods> I wanted to enable testing for the dbus API
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I'm using your handle-client-death branch which should have all you changes, right?
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> but the big changes happen sooner
<pete-woods> earlier I mean
<pete-woods> where I'm *fairly* confident I don't break it
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I'm running unity8 (and your version of the notificatin-backend) and the python-examples don't work at all or break in odd ways...
<pete-woods> well that's a good start for debugging
<pete-woods> I tried it a bunch on the device
<pete-woods> and saw no problems
<pete-woods> until the call answering one
<pete-woods> although I was mainly focused on indicator-network notifications
<MacSlow> pete-woods, from my first investigation I have the impression that all notification-"bubbles" (libnotify-based notifications) are broken
<MacSlow> pete-woods, but I need to get a clean unity-notifications and unity8 compiled to... just to be sure for reference...
<MacSlow> pete-woods, not that something else broke in odd ways and slipped through the AP/qmltest somehow
<MacSlow> pete-woods, here are a few examples of what the notifications should look/behave like in general https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXvTBWcnTI1M1n66KdFJRyakGlANTTbfQ  those are created by using the python-examples from lp:unity-notifications
<pete-woods> MacSlow: thanks for your help
<pete-woods> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-notifications/add-dbus-tests
<pete-woods> that branch is the point at which I think we should be pretty safe
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I'll grab each branch (starting with add-dbus-test) and test them against the python examples
<pete-woods> MacSlow: awesome!
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I'll also make a video/screencast for you to see what it should look like when everything works
<MacSlow> pete-woods, check your inbox
<pete-woods> MacSlow: how are you running up unity8?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I'm getting package 'unity-shell-application=5' not found
<pete-woods> when building unity8 overlay
<pete-woods> any suggestions?
<mzanetti> pete-woods, is your libunity-api-ev up to date?
<mzanetti> libunity-api-dev
<pete-woods> mzanetti: according to apt it is
<pete-woods> 7.97+15.04.20150611-0ubuntu1
<pete-woods> is the version I have
<mzanetti> pete-woods, you need: 7.97+15.04.20150611-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> pete-woods, it should be in the overlay ppa and/or wily archive
<mzanetti> pete-woods, if you want to build on vivid, you need to enable the ppa. on wily it should work ootb, but is not well tested atm
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I'm on vivid+overlay
<pete-woods> that looks like the version I have
<mzanetti> oh... you have that version
<mzanetti> one sec then
<mzanetti> pete-woods, check the file: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/unity-shell-application.pc
<mzanetti> pete-woods, it probably says version 6
<mzanetti> which would mean you'd need to merge your branch with trunk
<pete-woods> mzanetti: it does
<pete-woods> I don't have a branch yet
<pete-woods> I'm just trying to build unity8 for vivid+overlay
<pete-woods> so I pulled the overlay branch
<pete-woods> will try merging with trunk
<mzanetti> pete-woods, right, we're not using the overlay branch yet
<mzanetti> trunk should build on both
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> trunk didn't build for me
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> lets try again
 * mzanetti rebuilds. now you got me curious
<pete-woods> FAILED: : && /usr/bin/ccache  g++  -fvisibility=hidden -std=c++11 -fno-permissive -pedantic -Wall -Wextra -g   tests/plugins/LightDM/CMakeFiles/GreeterDBusTestExec.dir/dbus.cpp.o tests/plugins/LightDM/CMakeFiles/GreeterDBusTestExec.dir/__/__/__/plugins/LightDM/Greeter.cpp.o tests/plugins/LightDM/CMakeFiles/GreeterDBusTestExec.dir/GreeterDBusTestExec_automoc.cpp.o  -o tests/plugins/LightDM/GreeterDBusTestExec  -r
<pete-woods> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llightdm-qt5-2
<pete-woods> I figured trunk needed some new lightdm not in the overlay
<pete-woods> so I switched to the overlay branch
<pete-woods> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> should not be the case. let me try to find it
<mzanetti> still building. that lib should be part of the unity8 codebase tho
<mzanetti> pete-woods, how are you building it? with the ./build.sh script?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: yep
<pete-woods> ran ./build.sh -s first
<pete-woods> deleted builddir just to be paranoid
<pete-woods> and then ran the script normally
<pete-woods> sudo apt-get install liblightdm-qt5-2-dev
<pete-woods> doesn't find the package
<pete-woods> which to me sounds like the problem
<pete-woods> there's a version 3, I think
<pete-woods> liblightdm-qt5-3-dev
<mzanetti> pete-woods, it's in ./builddir/plugins/LightDM/liblightdm/liblightdm-qt5-2.so
<mzanetti> at least it should be
<pete-woods> isn't that a plugin
<pete-woods> I didn't think you were supposed to link against plugins
<mzanetti> pete-woods, afaict the linker error happens within the LightDM plugin
<mzanetti> pete-woods, the plugin internally links to different versions of that lib
<pete-woods> ah yeah
<pete-woods> that makes sense
<pete-woods> well that lib hasn't built for me
<pete-woods> I'm using ninja I think
<pete-woods> could this be a parallel / dependency ordering issue?
<pete-woods> apt-get install ninja-build
<pete-woods> I'm hacking the build.sh to not look for ninja
<pete-woods> mzanetti: looking like that was the issue
<pete-woods> building with make and we're good so far
<pete-woods> up to building tests now
<mzanetti> pete-woods, good catch!
<mzanetti> will get it sorted
<pete-woods> mzanetti: thanks :)
<pete-woods> damn make is slow compared to ninja
<mzanetti> lol... note to myself. Do not run "make tryShell" and press the reboot button in there
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-23
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pstolowski: why do we need https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/previewcommentinput/+merge/260719 ? doesn't the other input stuff we have work?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, afair the look is slightly different, but will need to check design doc again
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitests_to_uitests/+merge/262661
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, from quick look i think it needs to be a single line comment? and the button right to it; is it possible with existing widget?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mzanetti i'm going to rebuild the music scope in silo 5, shall i also rebuild unity*
<pstolowski> 8?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, they look a bit different, there's also the new comment item to be done still
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, will review that branch, thanks
<tsdgeos> ok then if we're sure we can't reuse the other one
<tsdgeos> just wanted to make sure we had thought about it
<tsdgeos> doooo
<tsdgeos> xvfbtestSurfaceContainer doesn't even compile
<tsdgeos>     /home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/Stages/tst_SurfaceContainer.qml:35,13: Cannot assign to non-existent property "orientation"
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we probably should tell fginther too that the name of the target changed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the jenkins job runs the ./runtests script
<tsdgeos> ah cool
 * tsdgeos checks if we updated that one or not :D
<tsdgeos> we did \o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's the deal with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/suspend_screenshoting/+merge/257119 are we landing it or waiting for confirmation?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this only stores them to disk, right? does not yet reload them at startup
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it does if it crashed or was killed
<mzanetti> so it changes the crashed case
<tsdgeos> + shows spinner
<mzanetti> ah. I've been talking to jouni about this
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so we figured that on krillin the sized down screenshots look quite bad, while on arale they don't
<mzanetti> the reason is that the resolution is already quite low on krillin
<mzanetti> so jouni asked for a threshold... i.e. use full pixel screenshots on krillin, scale downon arale
<mzanetti> where does the spinner come from? design-wise
<tsdgeos> it was there already i think
<tsdgeos> maybe not, not sure
<tsdgeos> no it's new
<tsdgeos> not sure who told me to add it tbh
<tsdgeos> does anyone know what's the command to enter a schroot in "modify" mode?
<tsdgeos> ah it may be using source:vivid-amd64 as name
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> yep, cool
<WhatsNew> www.VALBOT.COM provides domain valuations. Reporting globally on Site Traffic, Pagerank, Malware, WHOIS data, SEO & even Social Media presence.
<pete-woods> anyone know what I have to do to get rid of these errors when running unity8?
<pete-woods> Failed to start a new media-hub player session:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name core.ubuntu.media.Service was not provided by any .service files
<pete-woods> I've installed and started media-hub
<pete-woods> but it doesn't seem to be claiming that name on the bus
<pete-woods> mzanetti / tsdgeos ?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: have never seen that to be honest
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: is it on the desktop or on the phone you get this error?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: desktop
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hi there maybe you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_test_tutorial/+merge/262681 ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> dandrader: tx
<tsdgeos> dandrader: using Shell in thre means copying code from OrientedShell to the test, which is worse than just using OrientedShell, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, will check
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I would think it would at most require assigning some Shell.qml properties, like "mode: "greeter"
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> yes and no
<tsdgeos> the test is changing a gsetting and in exchange of that it expects things to behave differently
<tsdgeos> the gsetting is processed in OrientedShell
<tsdgeos> of course you can make the test change the property in tutorial directly
<tsdgeos> but that makes part of the test less reliable since what we want is not that changing the property does something but that changing the gsetting does something
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there's also the thing of "unit test vs. integration test": you usually want have the minimum amount of code/context/environment necessary to test a given feature/use case
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes we can discuss how many angels can dance on the head of a pin or just fix the test with a one liner
<dandrader> tsdgeos, don't fret. Added the tst_Tutorial fix I suggested to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixOrientedShellTests/+merge/262490
<tsdgeos> yeah whatevger
<tsdgeos> i need to remember an easy review is never easy with you
<dandrader> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixOrientedShellTests/revision/1833 it simplifies tst_Tutorial.qml code
<tsdgeos> it's silly you prefer to change 10 lines of code
<tsdgeos> test less things
<tsdgeos> and call it a win
<tsdgeos> but i'm going on holidays again
<tsdgeos> so  \o/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's testing what it's supposed to test but it's not involving unrelated components unnecessarily. that's the spirit of unit testing. your arguments sounds like we should rewrite all our qmltests into autopilot tests, so we can test "more"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: and that's why we don't call our tests unit tests :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but don't worry you've won, no need to keep arguing, just that when the thing that we were testing before and we don't test with your change breaks i hope you remember how much better having pure unittests is
<dandrader> tsdgeos, namely testing that a GSettings modifications affects Shell.usageScenario. That's a wholly different test from ensuring swipes in the Tutorial do what they should
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the test checks that you don't get the right edge swipe when gsettings says we are on window mode, it's not "ensuring swipes in the Tutorial do what they should"
<tsdgeos> now after your change it's only testing that it does so when shell.usageScenario = "desktop";
<tsdgeos> we've lost part of the test
<tsdgeos> you understand that right?
<tsdgeos> does the test *really belong* in there? i don't know and i don't care, i'm just saying testing less things is not good
<tsdgeos> dandrader: while you're fixing tests you may want to fix testSurfaceContainer too
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it checks tutorial behavior when shell is in windowed/desktop mode. the mock gsettings is just a *way* for the test to get shell into this mode. it's not part of the test itself
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's the way the real world gets it into this mode
<tsdgeos> so it's a pretty important way :)
<dandrader> s/test itself/code under test
<tsdgeos> dude you're hard  to  talk to even when i've say you've won
<tsdgeos> can we all go back to work?
<tsdgeos> not sure what you're trying to convince me of really
<MacSlow> ltinkl, mzanetti: I've resubmitted lp:~macslow/unity-api/set-progress-api to make the API-additions (spread across two branches) get merged in an organized/enforced order.
<tsdgeos> cimi: how urgent is https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-shadows-uitk1.1/+merge/261977 ?
<tsdgeos> i.e. do i have to review it today or can it wait for next tuesday?
<cimi> tsdgeos, better today if you can
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you cannot, we can ask someone else
<cimi> tsdgeos, since cardcreator breaks easily, better if we merge
<tsdgeos> cimi: ok, i'll start now, but may need someone else to pick it up anyway unless i find it to be flawless
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'm not going to have time for a proper review, i'll try to find some time tomorrow morning but can't promise i'll be able in shape to do much
<cimi> tsdgeos, we can find someone else then, enjoy your time off
<tsdgeos> cimi: in general it looks good i'd say
<tsdgeos> did a few minor questions
<tsdgeos> don't feel like you need to "agree/address" them
<tsdgeos> just give it some extra thought and that's it
<tsdgeos> then decide if what i ask makes sense or not :d
<cimi> tsdgeos, replied
<tsdgeos> replied back
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok I will comment in genericscopeview
<cimi> tsdgeos, it is not possible to have that size elsewhere
<cimi> I'll actually change to 8gu, 7.4gu because that's the size we want
<tsdgeos> cimi: okidoki
 * tsdgeos waves
<cimi> tsdgeos, by...
<cimi> ehm :D
<ljagielski> Hi, does anyone have idea if Unity global menu has stopped sending AboutToShow method?
<ljagielski> I cannot find this in dbus-monitor in 15.04 and think it was there in 14.04
<attente> hi, does u8 still have known issues with multi-surface apps?
<mhall119> so I'm trying to get the unity8-lxc installed, and during the setup stage I got stuck in a loop of these messages:
<mhall119> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove ubuntu-standard which isn't installed
<mhall119> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove systemd-sysv which isn't installed
<mhall119> just that, over and over again
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-24
<MacSlow> Does anybody know what package is needed for this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11767536 ?
<MacSlow> I do have ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot installed, so I wonder what else could be missing.
<cimi> MacSlow, asked sdk?
<MacSlow> cimi, already sorted
<rhuddie> mzanetti, hello, I've updated this mp after your review, please do take another look: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1306340-deprecate_emulators/+merge/259202
<mzanetti> rhuddie, did you just really make our jenkins green? thanks so much!
<rhuddie> mzanetti, i'm not sure if its a one off :)
<mzanetti> rhuddie, yeah... maybe... there's still the issue that sometimes it doesn't connect, right?
<mzanetti> I had a look list night but didn't come far with the time I had at hand
<mzanetti> s/list/last/
<rhuddie> mzanetti, I've had many troubles where it can't introspect unity8 process, just see some of the above jenkins
<mzanetti> yep... that's the one I mean
<rhuddie> yeah, that is still there
<olli> mterry, dandrader|lunch, cimi, mzanetti, is it true that I can't use an env var in Qt/QML/JS without implementing a helper in C++?
<mzanetti> olli, I think so, yes
<mzanetti> unless someone came up with something in the meantime
<olli> :)
<mzanetti> olli, what env var are you interested in?
<mzanetti> you should not need that normally
<olli> mzanetti, SNAP_APP_DATA_PATH and friends
<mzanetti> I see... no, quite sure haven't anything there...
<mzanetti> actually
<mzanetti> olli, QStandardPaths should have this
<mzanetti> olthough I'm not sure if there's a QML element for that :D
<mzanetti> let me search
<olli> that's what I found http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16408691/get-home-and-or-username-in-qml
<mzanetti> yeah, that would work... if you have a main.cpp you can even just set it as a context property
<olli> hrg
<olli> my run a .qml in snappy just got complicated by a order of magnitude
<olli> +project
<olli> mzanetti, thx for confirming
<mzanetti> olli, hmm... makes me think of: is there Qt on snappy now?
<anpok_> dandrader|lunch: ping - I want to add stuff to MirSurfaceItem
<olli> mzanetti, so close
<dandrader> anpok_, what stuff?
<anpok_> dandrader: with 0.14 some of the nested bypass changes will land
<anpok_> kdub added the ability to surfaces to contain multiple buffer streams
<anpok_> that means a mir::scene::Surface will provide a vector of Renderables..
<anpok_> I guess for now it would work if we just pull the first Renderable out..
<kdub> yes, that is what should be done
 * kdub suspects I broke something, but dont have the problem context
<anpok_> but I was wondering if QQUickItem then needs multiple QSGTextureProvides..
<anpok_> or if is fine when QSGTextureProvide::texture just yields one texture, while MirSurfaceItem::updatePaintNode adds multiple nodes..
<anpok_> multiple image nodes to the scene graphi
<anpok_> -i
<dandrader> anpok_, btw, why does a surface (will) have multiple buffer streams?
<kdub> to accommodate when a nested server wants to defer composition (specialized 2d operations, usally) to the host server
<kdub> skip a composition step in the middle, for simple 2d scenes
<anpok_> but not only for nesting... i.e. video player apps could stream the video in yuv surface while having a simple rgba overlay...
<anpok_> so no composition is needed during playback
<anpok_> in the client..
<kdub> right, and other situations where rendering can be optimized
<kdub> but the compelling first intended usage is to reduce latency in the nested case
<anpok_> .. in which renderables[0] would be sufficient
<dandrader> still don't understand it, but well...
<anpok_> untill a fancy client comes along
<kdub> dandrader, basically, to make it possible for u8 to use hwc overlays or bypass
<kdub> even when u8 is running as a usc client
<kdub> anpok_, does something need fixing?
<anpok_> hm not in mir so far just some event header things .. smaller event_builder changes.. and now generate_renderables(...)[0]
<kdub> anpok_, okay, let me know if I can help with the generate_renderables() stuff then
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-25
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> does anyone has hints on how to start and unity8/mir session from a command line for debugging (on a desktop config)?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, fixed all remaining issues with the wobble-icon branch... do we still need the unlock_unity-fix branch or can I wipe that?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-27
<ret2libc> hi! what should i install if i want to test the development of unity8? is it enough to install unity8 on 16.04 or it's better to download 16.10?
<Saviq> ret2libc, check out http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/ it should have all the info for 16.04
<ret2libc> Saviq: thanks! i'm not able to open that page though :( but i think it's a temporary problem
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> ret2libc, yeah just give it a moment, looks like there's just some hosting problem on mhall's blog
<ret2libc> here it is :)
<dandrader> dednick, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/dbusFocusInfo/+merge/298253
<dednick> dandrader: approved
<dandrader> dednick, thanks
<bregma> hey Unity 8 devs I would just like to bring your attention to an MP to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1596069 in which a recent change to LightDM breaks Unity 8 on desktop
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1596069 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "recent LightDM changes stop XApps from launching in Unity 8" [Critical,In progress]
<bregma> if some of youse could make sure that gets in with the next landing, that would be real swell
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ think there's still time or we punt post-ota12
<mzanetti> Saviq, I just added that branch to the silo...
<mzanetti> but that was before I heard "very hacky fix"
<mzanetti> so... up to dednick I'd say
<mzanetti> if he disagrees with the fix I'll drop it again and build for a last time
<Saviq> mzanetti, read again
<mzanetti> oh, different channel :D
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> oh, there's a branch already, nice bregma
<mzanetti> Saviq, I can add that branch too, yes, but admittedly I don't understand all the things it does just by reading through it. Do you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I'll review it
<mzanetti> ok then. adding and rebuilding
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's our ETA for this silo then? did you plan to put it up for QA today still?
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes
<mzanetti> just wanted to test the dash fix that cimi had and lukas' calendar fix
<mzanetti> apart from that it looked good to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, would that rebuild delay it by a lot?
<Saviq> bregma, is it safe for lightdm on phones too?
<bregma> Saviq, we tested it at least on frieza, seems to be OK
<Saviq> acl
<Saviq> ack, even
<mzanetti> ok then.
<mzanetti> adding it
<Saviq> mzanetti, won't it conflict with https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/mirsocket-env-set/+merge/296944 btw
<mzanetti> ah, dang
<Saviq> bregma, we have ↑↑, I suppose we should do away with it
 * Saviq would like a test suite for the upstart job :P
<mzanetti> actually not conflicting on a code level
<mzanetti> but yeah, marco changes the same variables
<Trevinho> Saviq: /me is in match mode... mzanetti should be too :-P
<mzanetti> germany playing? :P
<mzanetti> Saviq, bregma: ok, so on desktop we don't follow OTA's. That means if we land this branch first thing when trunk opens again, desktop users will get it immediately
<mzanetti> will drop it for now then
<bregma> fair enough
<mzanetti> bregma, since I have you here: the direct-activation should have landed. the window displacement for OSK is in this silo
<mzanetti> just fxi
<mzanetti> fyi, even
<bregma> cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<ret2libc> hi, i tried unity8 as explained in http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/ but as soon as i open the ubuntu web browser and i make maximize it, everything hangs. i can't move the mouse and it doesn't respond to anything, not even CTRL-ALT-Fx..
<ret2libc> it happens every time, only with the web app
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-28
<bregma> ret2libc, try checking ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-webbrowser-app-.log* to see if there are any clues
<ret2libc> bregma: last error present in that file is "layer_tree_host_impl.cc(2206) Forcing zero-copy tile initialization as worker context is missing
<ret2libc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18017044/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-29
<Saviq> bregma, Trevinho, would you please resolve the logic (there is no code one AFAICT) conflict between what landed in unity8 and https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity8/lp-1596069/+merge/298341 wrt MIR_SERVER and stuff
<bregma> you mean, fight it out?
<Saviq> yes :)
<mterry> josharenson1, can you merge trunk into split greeter again?
<josharenson1> mterry: sure, can we merge split greeter into trunk instead soon? :-p
<mterry> josharenson1, :)  I assume next post-ota silo could include it
<josharenson> mterry: done, for the sessions-model one too.. no conflicts :-D
<mterry> josharenson, in sessions-model, a bad merge somewhere dropped the extra-long name for the "long-name" test user
<josharenson> mterry: ugh, I hope I didn't miss anything else.. I'll take a look
<Saviq> josharenson, mterry, yeah the next silo should have the split greeter indeed
<josharenson> yay
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-30
<kilbith> hello, i just wanted to signal that i only get a black scren when logging on unity8; i'm forced to change of TTY and restart lightdm to get it "work"
<kilbith> (using ubuntu 16.04, i965 chipset)
<mterry> ltinkl, looking at your relaxed3finger branch...  good catch on operator=.  Was that not causing a bug that we just didn't notice ealier?  Seems like a potentially bad typo
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, just noticed and dednick kinda approved the fix already
<ltinkl> mterry, not aware of it causing some bug, no
<mterry> ltinkl, huh.  Then why do we have that code if it's not used?  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, not entirely sure, some container classes in Qt might require it
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-03
<bregma> anyone know if there is an OnlyShowIn clause for .desktop files that will only show in Unity 8 and not Unity 7?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-28
<aadi> Most of the times I exit the fullscreen in chrome(mostly), unity got stuck, My top and side bars are gone and I have to restart the lightdm :(
<aadi> keyboard too does not work perfectly and I uses the virtual terminal to restart the lightdm, This is annoying af :(
